# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom, Redux - - - Part 45



## Reznor (Oct 5, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 5, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2015)

At least the conversation about Marty fucking McFly died with the last thread.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2015)

Detective got sloppy.


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2015)

I was actually waiting for somebody else to start the new thread. Could have done it hours ago


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyways:

There were the three original Star Wars movies on TV this weekend and since i was sick at home i watched them. Turned out that those were the 'special edition' versions from 1997 that i had last seen - well - in 1997.

So i will rate them now ONLY based on the changes to the video material

A New Hope - 2/5
That Jabba scene still is terrible.
All that shit going on in Mos Eisley is distracting.
Whenever there are CGI ships seen its such a desaster as they stand out too much.
New explosions are stupid and manage to sometimes look even more unrealistic as the original ones.

Empire Strikes Back - 3/5
Ice Monster is an animatronic, looks nice.
Windows and new corridors in Bespin are decent.
A few new ships here and there flying around looking distracting.
Same thing with the explosions.
Probably the least amount of offending CGI use.

Return of the Jedi - 1/5
Fuck everything, this one has it the worst.
A lot of scenes in space with those turrible CGI ships and explosions make it look like a shit late 90s video game.
Too much going on.
Random imperial war machines walking around everywhere.
That useless extra scene on Naboo and Coroscant with people celebrating on the streets - as if the emperor dying would immediately disband the empire and its troops.
New ghost of Anakin in the ending - why? He didnt die as a young guy. Could have just as well put Ewan McGregor as Obi Wan then.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 5, 2015)

I feel you Slice


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 5, 2015)

yo, when i saw that cgi beast chick singing in Jabba's palace I almost cried...it was only the vomit that suppressed it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2015)

I really don't get young Anakin bring in the end. Makes no sense.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2015)

it was suppose to show how he reverted before falling to the dark side

but it's still dum


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't understand why Return of the Jedi gets so much love.  It really is terrible.  I think people just like it because Luke, Leia, and Han are all involved.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2015)

And another thing guys.  One Punch Man is really stupid.  Why were people telling me that this would be good?


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2015)

rukia stop


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2015)

Warudo.  One Punch Man or Return of the Jedi?  Which caused the giogio?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2015)

One Punch Man is aight. But yeah don't see the fuss.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 5, 2015)

it's a fucking gag manga guys...you read it for the absurdity.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2015)

Enno you're soulless 

i cant trust your opinion

Rukia the OPM comment

I mean yea i wasn't super impressed by the first eps but the artwork and animation alone gives it credence to continue watching


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2015)

Za Warudo.  The Persona V trailer that just came out was sweet.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2015)

Good Warudo.  I was far more serious about Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 5, 2015)

Rukia. 

Are you still watching QPR?

Or the Raiders taking more of your time and support?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2015)

Rukia is a chiefs fan, he hasn't gotten that washed up to become a raiders fan!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't have a way to watch clubs in the championship.  So all I can do right now is watch highlights.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Za Warudo.  The Persona V trailer that just came out was sweet.



I gotta check that out


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait, Warner Bros is making a prequel to the Shining?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2015)

Heroes of the Wild: B

AKA, Heroes of Shaolin- because there were no actual Shaolin in this movie, so it makes sense?. Good kung fu flick. 

Scream Queens: B

I know it's technically a TV show pilot, but it kept me consistently amused.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SRSl4-6nQBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

The Criterion Collection sale was too good to ignore.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2015)

Which were your most anticipated?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

This has been a great October so far.  And with the exception of Pan; it is going to continue to be great.  CHECK OUT THE SCHEDULE!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

Fine, I looked at the list for you guys.  The following films are essential viewing for the month:

The Martian
Sicario
Bridge of Spies
Crimson Peak
Beasts of No Nation
Steve Jobs
Room

Additionally, I plan on watching Pan.  And I am stunned to hear that Goosebumps might not be terrible!  2015 has been fucking great.  2016 for all of the hype has no hope of competing!


----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]R3Lx6vL2QPI[/YOUTUBE]

WHOA

A-A-A-All In!?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fine, I looked at the list for you guys.  The following films are essential viewing for the month:
> 
> The Martian
> Sicario
> ...


Steve Jobs? wtf


Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]R3Lx6vL2QPI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WHOA
> 
> A-A-A-All In!?


slowpoke


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]R3Lx6vL2QPI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WHOA
> 
> A-A-A-All In!?


Looks like 2 hours worth of tension.  Nervous about it already.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

He's the best fucking botanist on that planet guys.


----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> He's the best fucking botanist on that planet guys.



I want to science the shit out of things now too, dude!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

I know Ennoea will appreciate this.  Collider reviewed Hook.  The reviewer wanted to know whether she enjoyed Hook as much as an adult as she did when she was a child.  I can appreciate that.  I liked the film a little bit when I was younger; I grew up with it.  But I also made the mistake of revisiting it.  And I think Hook is just unwatchable.  And it's really fucking long.  It's a chore that feels more like a 9-5 job.  I feel terrible that my parents were subjected to it.

And the reason I mention Ennoea is because I know about his taste.  And I know he considers Spielberg to be overrated.  And I know he absolutely despises Hook.


----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2015)

But he loves Nolan, though. I'm not sure we can trust his opinion any further than we can throw Nolan into a volcano.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

Detective.  I'm probably going to check out Goosebumps.  Sorry dude.


----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I'm probably going to check out Goosebumps.  Sorry dude.


----------



## Jena (Oct 6, 2015)

*Nightmare Before Christmas* - 10/10
THIS IS HALLOWEEN THIS IS HALLOWEEN HALLOWEEN HALLOWEEN HALLOWEEN


----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Nightmare Before Christmas* - 10/10
> THIS IS HALLOWEEN THIS IS HALLOWEEN HALLOWEEN HALLOWEEN HALLOWEEN


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)

Nightmare Before Christmas is a lot of fun.


----------



## Jena (Oct 6, 2015)

Ae said:


> I still have never seen Nightmare Before Christmas



HOW?

Watch IT. I'm pretty sure it's on Netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Oct 6, 2015)

Was just wearing a jack skellington shirt to work too. movie is based


----------



## Grape (Oct 7, 2015)

And I was just getting ready to make a joke about Ae going on a Jack Skellington shopping spree.

Christ, those kids used to annoy the fuck out of me.

I watched it not too long ago. It's either incredibly overrated or merchandise ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) completely ruined it for me.

Can't decide.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2015)

My goodness. Moriarty is alive.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I know Ennoea will appreciate this.  Collider reviewed Hook.  The reviewer wanted to know whether she enjoyed Hook as much as an adult as she did when she was a child.  I can appreciate that.  I liked the film a little bit when I was younger; I grew up with it.  But I also made the mistake of revisiting it.  And I think Hook is just unwatchable.  And it's really fucking long.  It's a chore that feels more like a 9-5 job.  I feel terrible that my parents were subjected to it.
> 
> And the reason I mention Ennoea is because I know about his taste.  And I know he considers Spielberg to be overrated.  And I know he absolutely despises Hook.



I don't think Spielberg is overrated. Hook looks great but it's a shitty film.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

I knew it.  I knew I could count on Ennoea.  Hook is rubbish.  The story doesn't even make any sense!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2015)

So Rina Takeda ("High Kick Girl", "Karate Girl", "Ninja Girl", "Attack on Titan...girl"...) apparently just favorited one of my tweets. Trying...so hard...not to squee...AND FAILING! SQUEEEE!


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2015)

*The Intern*

comfy, occasionally funny, often heartwarming, but also often restful and directionless. i'm surprised a movie like this got made because it doesn't really seem commercially viable, being as low-key and almost deliberately unsexy as it is, but it's already made over double its budget, so i guess there's a niche. which would make sense - i was the only person under 50 watching it 

in terms of worth beyond being a pleasant watch, i think it's more notable for being different than for being particularly good. it's a movie about a friendship - and only a friendship - between a 70 year old man and a woman in her 30s, where the woman is in the position of power, and the man is deferential and well-intentioned, not authoritative and grouchy, or something like that. that's new ground, for movie dynamics. so that's something


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 7, 2015)

*Macbeth*

i have a bunch of thoughts on this movie bc macbeth is my favourite shakespeare play and i've also had to do some pretty detailed study of it, but since that's a specialist knowledge thing to some extent, i wanna preface it with general observations about the movie from the perspective of a casual watcher

this was a visual feast. it was gorgeous. the director obviously loves saturated colours and filling the screen with red tones, perhaps a little too much, but i enjoyed it in a guilty pleasure kind of way. in terms of production value and setting, the movie's background was simultaneously spare and sumptuous and felt beautifully appropriate to the play. i was also surprised by how well-choreographed the duel between macbeth and macduff was. fassbender and cotillard did a good job with their roles, as expected. 

altogether, it's a creditable shakespeare adaptation which keeps most of the original stage dialogue while being arresting, immersive, and even sometimes thrilling. the direction is dynamic and lively. it wouldn't bore the uninitiated at all


*Spoiler*: _thoughts on the movie as a performance of the play_ 




the movie goes with the interpretation that lady macbeth had children, which has foundation in the text: 'I have given suck, and know / how tender 'tis to love the babe that milks me' - i'm okay with that as a choice. it can give all sorts of interesting implications to their marital relationship. but i'm not sure the movie follows through well with it. 

it has a particular performance choice when macbeth says a few lines to lady macbeth, i think the ones about the 'fruitless crown', and as he does it, he puts his dagger against her stomach - against her womb - not in overt threat (mostly just as a gesturing tool), but with the obvious implication of a latent violence. there's a real sense of resentment expressed in that scene from macbeth to lady macbeth regarding her inability to give him a new child so his line isn't fruitless. that, i like

the choice to show macbeth and lady macbeth lighting their dead son's funeral pyre at the beginning also bears fruit by adding a poignant double meaning to 'To bed, to bed! there's knocking at the gate: / come, come, come, come, give me your hand.', which cotillard plays to the hilt. _but_, the director is really pretty unsubtle about it. i got the double meaning of 'this could refer to her son' the moment she said those lines, but then what does he do? he cuts from the shot focused straight on cotillard to a shot which shows that she's literally seeing her dead son in front of her. unnecessary

even more unnecessary, and also slightly dumb, is the choice to have an actual spot, in the sense of a zit, turn up on lady macbeth's forehead when she does the 'Out, damn'd spot!' speech. seriously, man? the spot is supposed to be on her hand, because it's a spot of blood from duncan's corpse. but while she does the entire speech, not once does she ever look at her hand or try to rub it out. 

this is a trend throughout the film - fassbender and cotillard try to do all the dialogue in a naturalistic sort of way. i'm not against this on principle, but shakespeare is theatre. theatricality is acceptable, and sometimes actual physical performance is necessary. you can't just stand in one place and look extremely serious and say the lines. even if your delivery is spot-on, as theirs usually is, it's just not engaging enough

more generally, the screenplay jumbles up certain scenes and certain parts of the original play in a way which hampers the organic development of macbeth's psychological problems. psychologically, this movie focuses on lady macbeth more so than macbeth, going so far as to include a scene (totally diverging from the play) where macbeth has lady macduff and her children brought back to dunsinane, tied to stakes, and burned alive, while an audience of his household retainers and lady macbeth watch on, disgusted, and macbeth raves. 

i think this is an egregiously bad choice, even if i can understand why they do it - partly to drive a further wedge between the two, and partly to explain the future disloyalty of macbeth's people: 'the castle's gently render'd: / The tyrant's people on both sides do fight;'. regardless, it's just inappropriately public. macbeth is characterised by the fact that all his crimes are done in the cover of night. this is unsubtly and blatantly villainous in a way which is unnecessary and yet another example of the movie having a simplistic and heavy-handed approach to adapting the text. it shows one of the witches appearing before fleance when he escapes from the murderers, as if to really signpost the fact that the prophecy is working as expected - yes, we know

the chopping-up of the play also means that a lot of speeches lose their power, both by being removed from their proper context and from being cut altogether, others, which remain, are underplayed disappointingly. 'Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow', is one of the greatest speeches of all time, and deserves a more stirring, heartbroken, hopeless rendition than the rather muted one fassbender offers. 

this movie presented the military aspect of macbeth's identity front and center, featuring him coaxing a poor young boy into battle at the beginning, who is killed in the fight and later reappears as a ghost. it shows him caring for his fallen men and lighting their pyres after preparing their bodies for cremation. there's a emotional aspect to that which could easily be tied into a larger angle regarding how the wanton loss of life in war is connected to the monarchy, and whether macbeth's usurpation of the throne through the assassination of a single man can be considered morally worse than duncan spending many lives to defend his throne when the kingdom would remain much the same under a different ruler. but this is never really developed, which is a shame, because there's huge potential there

every time the film gains something, it loses something. the 'Had I but died an hour before this chance,/I had lived a blessed time' speech is delivered by fassbender with sneering malevolence, to malcolm alone. this explains ably why malcolm might run off and inadvertently shoulder the blame for duncan's assassination - because macbeth made him fear for his life. but by making the choice to have macbeth grin with malice, you lose macbeth's vulnerability and deep regret for having killed duncan. in fact, fassbender's macbeth greatly lacks the vulnerability which is so integral to his complexity. he's muscular, effusive, vigorous, and when he begins to crack, he cracks with deranged energy, not with inward terror. even his sadness and despair is stolid. it's a shame

there is, however, an absolutely brilliant touch in the finale. specifically, the way they make birnam wood come to dunsinane

i had a few other observations, but i forgot them. overall tho, the choices this makes in terms of presenting the text are usually either the obvious ones or slightly misguided or mediocrely-executed ones 




so while i think this is a good-ish movie and a good entry-point to shakespeare with great production value and visuals...as an actual adaptation of shakespeare, in terms of how it interprets the text in interesting ways and in terms of how the actors make interesting choices in their performance of their roles, it's about average


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]daFnEiLEx70[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN

ALL FUCKING IN


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm praying for a modern Land Before Time.

And I will be honest.  That looks pretty promising.  It looks like it will have a lot of heart.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

Land Before Time

Man, that really takes me back.

Dat Childhood Nostalgia


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

An American Tail is the king of my nostalgia.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2015)

OMG Rukia, why are you doing this to me today dude!?

All these classic films of yesteryear



BTW, do you remember The Rock with Cage and Connery and DAT GOATBOAT Soundtrack of all time by Zimmer?

[YOUTUBE]xl84mTb_ZkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2015)

I know Michael Bay and Nic Cage are punching bags.  But I always liked The Rock.


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2015)

Beyond the Reach: C+

Michael Douglas is a rich hunter who hires Jeremy Irvine to be his Tracker in the middle of the desert. But Douglas accidentally shoots someone and decides to kill Irvine in order to cover it up. Cat-and-mouse games ensue! It's not poorly made, there is some suspense and the acting is good- Douglas in particular is awesome. But it tends to meander, the Michael Douglas character is thinly written and the ending is stupid. The movie benefits from the presence of Douglas, but Douglas does not benefit from the movie. Still, not bad.


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2015)

He did Skyfall and Spectre pro bono?


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2015)

Dat Yumi camel toe doe


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2015)

Missed Suffragette screening.

Missing Trumbo screening as we speak.

Gonna try make the Trumbo showing with the general public later today if I can get a ticket (free, but not guaranteed ticket cos priority is for the public).

Damn.


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Land Before Time
> 
> Man, that really takes me back.
> 
> Dat Childhood Nostalgia



First movie i ever saw in the cinema.


----------



## Grape (Oct 8, 2015)

I think Batman Returns was the first I saw.

It was at a drive-in in Colorado.


----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2015)

Id have imagined everyones first cinema experience was an animated film.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2015)

Slice you don't know the feels I'm having now


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> But... why?



when i was a kid i don't recall animated movies being in theatres much

iirc the first movie i ever saw in a cinema was titanic


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Because of the Klopp news?



Yeah son 

It's like the 2nd coming on Reddit lol

I think it's safe to say we're all excited mate

Tomorrow is officially Kloppday


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Tomorrow is officially Kloppday



bronies will be pleased to hear it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> bronies will be pleased to hear it



[YOUTUBE]NUUaigFyxFM[/YOUTUBE]

Movie of the year brehs


----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2015)

Its good news for Liverpool Klopp is a really good trainer.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2015)

Gegenpressing is the buzz word in Merseyside now 

I've read tonnes of articles and quotes, seen all his best pics as well as loads of Bundesliga videos on his 7 years at Dortmund

Not obsessed at all brehs


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Wi2hbejO75s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Gegenpressing is the buzz word in Merseyside now
> 
> I've read tonnes of articles and quotes, seen all his best pics as well as loads of Bundesliga videos on his 7 years at Dortmund
> 
> Not obsessed at all brehs



He's really emotional and easy to enrage too. Been sent off the field so damn often because he went nuts at the sideline


----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2015)

I really like those teasers Rukia.
Keep people interested without actually showing something.
Good marketing


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree Slice.  I do want to see some actual footage though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2015)

FUCK YOU NEIL ARMSTRONG!  FUCKING WANKER!

(Love how Matt Damon called him out for his bullshit.  )


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope Damon didn't leave behind his shit covered potatoes on Mars.

That's nasty.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2015)

Pan:  C.

Not very good.  Not terrible.  There were some visual elements that I liked, but I really wasn't feeling it.  Hard to imagine anyone over the age of 12 will enjoy it too much.  Unnecessary re-imagining of the classic tale; in other words, a money grab.

Definitely going to be a flop.  Went to the 7 PM show.  Only 12 people in the theatre.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I hope Damon didn't leave behind his shit covered potatoes on Mars.
> 
> That's nasty.


Speedy.  Go check out the Martian this weekend.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 9, 2015)

The Martian is hardly worth walking miles to see it.


----------



## Grape (Oct 9, 2015)

Neil Armstrong: What should I do if anyone questions the moon landing?
US Government: Punch them.
Neil Armstrong: Ok


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 9, 2015)

Smosh: The Movie - B+
If you're a fan of Smosh and their style of comedy(like me), then you'll love this one. :33


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2015)

Every time I see the Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension trailer, I die a little on the inside. CGI and Found Footage are not good bed fellows, and that trailer has so much CGI it looks more like a sequel to that mediocre Poltergeist remake than it does to Paranormal Activity.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Smosh: The Movie - B+
> If you're a fan of Smosh and their style of comedy(like me), then you'll love this one. :33



There's a smosh movie? Smosh is still relevant. Wow.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Speedy.  Go check out the Martian this weekend.



If it's out of this world, maybe.

Or interstellar.

Did Drake propose to Serena?


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2015)

*Googles Smosh*

Never heard of it, doesnt look funny or interresting at all.
Nothing for me


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2015)

> Did Drake propose to Serena?



he could do better


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2015)

Jem and the Holograms.  Awesome trailer.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2015)

*TRUMBO!!!!*


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 9, 2015)

yes...YES!!!!
[YOUTUBE]kMqeoW3XRa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry Liverbird.  Nothing about that movie looks appealing to me.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 9, 2015)

What?! Watching George Clooney play complete morons in Coen Brothers movies is the best thing ever. 

That's the best picture winner right there!


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2015)

*Sicario*

i liked this movie's direction, cinematography, performances, and - for the most part - the script. it's a solid movie. more than solid, really, it's very good. but i think it fell short of being as good as it could have been. it felt disjointed - largely thanks to constant changes of setting resulting from hopping back and forth over the border, and also thanks to the fact that the real objective was somewhat hidden by layers of obfuscation, which i suppose is an inevitable effect of the plot, but only if you limit the viewer's knowledge to macer's outsider perspective, which isn't necessary. 

i also thought benicio del toro's character was a little out of phase with the relatively gritty and grounded reality of the movie, being that he was


*Spoiler*: __ 



formerly a prosecutor who somehow became a master assassin for the medellin cartel, which is a pretty...weird career shift. his skills were also a little over the top, like something out of bond or bourne - see the way he killed three of fausto's men with precise headshots in under a second, when they were spread out over an arc of about 60 degrees. 

then he easily snuck into kate's place in order to threaten her, despite the fact that she is an fbi field agent predominantly focused on tactical operations. given that she'd just told a cia agent that she was going to blow the whistle on him, you'd expect her to take basic security precautions - no? maybe that one's just me. it just seemed like alejandro's almost supernatural competence was used to tie up loose ends with unrealistic neatness. 



those misgivings aside, i think it's one of the best of the year. i'm not sure if i'd say it's better than fury road, but i'd consider it about even with ex machina, from those i've seen


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> yes...YES!!!!
> [YOUTUBE]kMqeoW3XRa0[/YOUTUBE]


This looks fun.

but if you like that you should watch *Trumbo*.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2015)

The John Cena prank call is pretty funny.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2015)

I need to be at the cinema for 9am to watch The Room. It better be worth it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2015)

I had tickets for it at TIFF.  But I was drunk off my ass and fell asleep.  So I can't say.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 9, 2015)

Rukia.

I think you should watch more foreign language films to increase your film repertoire bro


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2015)

What will be your Holloween costumes ?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 9, 2015)

Me and Liverbird probs be in Jurgen Klopp tracksuit, glasses and hat brehs


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 9, 2015)

damn right son


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia.
> 
> I think you should watch more foreign language films to increase your film repertoire bro


I own Blue is the Warmest Color bro.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2015)

Detective.  I need your help dude.  You are an intelligent guy.  Maybe you will see something I missed.

I went to Pan last night.  And Blackbeard started singing Nirvana during his introductory scene.  He did this even though the events apparently take place during World War 2.  I was fucking baffled.  And I am still baffled.  Did I miss something?  Are there clues in the movie that Blackbeard is a time traveler?  There has to be some sort of explanation, right?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello........


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I need your help dude.  You are an intelligent guy.  Maybe you will see something I missed.
> 
> I went to Pan last night.  And Blackbeard started singing Nirvana during his introductory scene.  He did this even though the events apparently take place during World War 2.  I was fucking baffled.  And I am still baffled.  Did I miss something?  Are there clues in the movie that Blackbeard is a time traveler?  There has to be some sort of explanation, right?



Hm, this sounds like a mystery indeed. I shall investigate by taking the bullet for the team, watching this potentially ass-tier film, and solving your query as a fellow bro.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2015)

*Film:* The Martian
*Rating:* Rukia Was Right/★★★★★
*Comments:* Fuck Yeah Science!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> Hm, this sounds like a mystery indeed. I shall investigate by taking the bullet for the team, watching this potentially ass-tier film, and solving your query as a fellow bro.


Tell me about it.  I have seen some dire films for you guys this year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2015)

Skin Trade: C+

I knew this was a Tony Jaa and Dolph Lundgren movie, but I wasn't aware that Michael Jai White was in it as well...and he gets a fight scene with Tony Jaa. That just makes me want to smex tari101190.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tell me about it.  I have seen some dire films for you guys this year.



Yeah but...



MartialHorror said:


> Skin Trade: C+
> 
> I knew this was a Tony Jaa and Dolph Lundgren movie, but I wasn't aware that Michael Jai White was in it as well...and he gets a fight scene with Tony Jaa. That just makes me want to smex tari101190.



Neither of us are Martial-tier of sacrifice


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

Martial.  How is Knock Knock?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I had tickets for it at TIFF.  But I was drunk off my ass and fell asleep.  So I can't say.


You really should have seen it.

Glad I went. I thought I was gonna breakdown in tears at the end of the film, like at the end of Captain Philips and 12 Years a Slave. But the wash of emotion hits like only halfway in, and the film just keeps going. I was worried it would end sooner, but I'm glad it continued for as long as it did.

I haven't looked up reviews yet, but it seems everyone in my screening was on my wavelength.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Sicario

Para you're being abit picky with this film. It's not disjointed at all. It's just very tense in some parts and then very quiet in others. But otherwise it's top notch. Gorgeously directed with an eerie score and some good performances. Blunt suffers from having to be the audience's view point so comes off as a spectator than anything else. But can't complain otherwise. Yeah it's not grounded and probably is from the viewpoint  of the US but the film doesn't act like it's anything else. Good film. 

B


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2015)

>a bit picky
>B


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

Detective.  I saw this trailer before Pan.  Everyone in the theatre was borderline in tears by the time it ended.  It looks so fucking good!

[YOUTUBE]O-RgquKVTPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >a bit picky
> >B



Scores are useless bro. It's just a letter.

The film was good but abit short on plot for it to be above a B imo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

Ennoea is a notoriously tough nut to crack.  He might have like 5 films ever above a *B* score.

But he's also kind of right.  Ignoring the letter grades.  Ennoea's review comes off as far more positive.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Mexico is decrying that Sicario made them look bad. What's your view on that Rukia?

Also watched Inside Out. What's there to cry about at the end?? People are such pussies these days.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Mexico is decrying that Sicario made them look bad. What's your view on that Rukia?


Well it did make Mexico look bad.  One drug cartel leader dies and another takes his place.  Little kids are playing football and they don't even flinch when gunshots ring out; gunshots are that familiar to them.  Additionally, this is all happening in broad daylight.  Headless, limbless corpses are hanging from traffic lights.  I jokingly asked my dad if he wanted to go on vacation to Mexico.

So does it make Mexico look bad?  Sure.  But Mexico can fuck off if they are looking for an apology.  It's just a movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Scores are useless bro. It's just a letter.
> 
> The film was good but abit short on plot for it to be above a B imo



it's a letter signifying a level of quality
if it means nothing, don't include it
if it does, then accept the point



para liked the movie too, anyways


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's a letter signifying a level of quality
> if it means nothing, don't include it
> if it does, then accept the point
> 
> ...



What's your point. I don't think it deserves an A because there's alot of narrative shortcomings for me not to give it higher than a B. Which in any case is a good score to begin with. Try again Lucaniel.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Well it did make Mexico look bad.  One drug cartel leader dies and another takes his place.  Little kids are playing football and they don't even flinch when gunshots ring out; gunshots are that familiar to them.  Additionally, this is all happening in broad daylight.  Headless, limbless corpses are hanging from traffic lights.  I jokingly asked my dad if he wanted to go on vacation to Mexico.
> 
> So does it make Mexico look bad?  Sure.  But Mexico can fuck off if they are looking for an apology.  It's just a movie.



To me it's similar to when India said Slumdog made India look bad. But do they dent there's slums in India??


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2015)

anyway yeah all this "it makes us look bad" stuff is pathetic

there are entire states of mexico which were essentially ceded to the cartels, as per cartel land

i don't think sicario's depiction of mexico seems particularly exaggerated tho i did do a double take at the hanging bodies



Ennoea said:


> What's your point. I don't think it deserves an A because there's alot of narrative shortcomings for me not to give it higher than a B. Which in any case is a good score to begin with. Try again Lucaniel.



dis wriggling


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2015)

Fun fact

My grade for Sicario is the same Eno gave (well more like B-)

Now stop slandering my name so i have to post here


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2015)

yeah we wouldn't want you to post in the most active thread of a section you mod or anything


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 10, 2015)

Para too lazy to mod or post in his own section again


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm sure there is a good reason.  Para is being kept busy by something ultra important.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm sure there is a good reason.  Para is being kept busy by something ultra important.



His blunts


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Fun fact
> 
> My grade for Sicario is the same Eno gave (well more like B-)
> 
> Now stop slandering my name so i have to post here



Para sorry you were inconvenienced. You may go back to drinking your Starbucks Latte


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2015)

Well yeah Sicario did obviously exaggerate Mexico's ills for the sake of shocking the audience. But not like they can deny the crimes that happen in Mexican border towns.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't worry Mexico, you paid MGM a shitload of money to make you look good again in Spectre.... during a scene that will no doubt end in mass destruction and chaos in broad daylight.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 10, 2015)

*Burn After Reading*_(2008)_ - 8.5/10

I fucking LOVED this Got to be my 3rd favorite Coen movie after The man who wasn't there and No country for old men. Absolutely hilarious, it's been a while since I've seen something so entertaining. Very very good movie, definitely worth your watch if you're into Coens.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2015)

Para isn't from Juarez, is he?

I wonder if the "fireworks" and hangings are real, or were at some point in time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Martial.  How is Knock Knock?



I dunno. Ive already had my fill of Eli Roth movies for the year.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2015)

Martial, did Sicario strike a chord with you because it was shot in Chandler & Tucson? It did with me because Chandler is the first US city I went to.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 10, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> *Burn After Reading*_(2008)_ - 8.5/10
> 
> I fucking LOVED this Got to be my 3rd favorite Coen movie after The man who wasn't there and No country for old men. Absolutely hilarious, it's been a while since I've seen something so entertaining. Very very good movie, definitely worth your watch if you're into Coens.




Dem Coen bros. 

Fucking hell, I watched it only one time in the theater, and I can still cringe just thinking Malkovich burying the hatchet in that guys skull towards the end. 

And I have to say, despite the fact that he was in there for next to no time at all, I laughed my ass off at J.K. Simmons.


----------



## TGM (Oct 10, 2015)

Got around to watching *Clouds of Sils Maria* recently, and I was very impressed with this one. Very intriguing screenplay, and one where the timing of my watching it is almost bizarre, as much of it deals with an actress rehearsing for a role in a play. But yeah, as a filmmaker, the writing in this thing is pretty inspiring stuff, and it's one I can definitely see myself returning to and taking quite a bit away from more and more.

That said, it's not a perfect movie by any means. It has a lot of fades to black that feel really awkward and unneeded, sorta pulling me out of the movie, which coulda been avoiding by simply cutting directly to the next scene instead. Also, the movie feels like it reaches a natural conclusion, only to continue on into one last act that sorta drags on a little too long. But otherwise, this was gorgeously shot, very well acted, but the star of this thing is the writing, which I kinda loved about this thing. Lots of parallels, and some very interesting back and forth breaking down and debating various forms of media, from movies to plays and the such, which I just completely ate up.

Also, this is the movie where Kristen Stewart became the first American actress to win what is essentially the French version of the Oscars, and I can definitely see why. She puts on a commanding performance, so much so that you seriously feel her absence anytime she's not on screen. Anybody who says this girl can't act needs to watch this movie and promptly proceed to shut the fuck up on the matter once and for all.

Anyways, wrote a full review of the movie here:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Cassandra Cain kicking Grayson ass in Batman and Robin Enternal


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2015)

Hailee Steinfeld has a song out.  It's a relatively minor hit.  I hear it on the radio sometimes.  But it also made think about the Coen Brothers.  Because they handpicked Steinfeld for True Grit.  I think that might be one of their best accomplishments.  They found a way to coax a decent performance out of her.  Frankly, she isn't much of an actress.  And she tends to actually be terrible most of the time.  How did they pull it off?




TGM said:


> Also, this is the movie where Kristen Stewart became the first American actress to win what is essentially the French version of the Oscars, and I can definitely see why. She puts on a commanding performance, so much so that you seriously feel her absence anytime she's not on screen. Anybody who says this girl can't act needs to watch this movie and promptly proceed to shut the fuck up on the matter once and for all.


Absolutely.  Great post.  The movie sort of falls apart when Stewart mysteriously disappears on the trail.


----------



## Grape (Oct 11, 2015)

Probably because the role in True Grit just required a plain looking girl who could keep her shit calm.

It wasn't a groundbreaking performance by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Grape (Oct 11, 2015)

*Seven Psychopaths - 8.5/10

*Still love it


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Probably because the role in True Grit just required a plain looking girl who could keep her shit calm.
> 
> It wasn't a groundbreaking performance by any stretch of the imagination.



it is when you've seen her other movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Martial, did Sicario strike a chord with you because it was shot in Chandler & Tucson? It did with me because Chandler is the first US city I went to.



I haven't seen it yet, although I want too. 

Above the Law: C+

Even though it's one of Seagal's better- and first- flicks, it's only okay.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 11, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Dem Coen bros.
> 
> Fucking hell, I watched it only one time in the theater, and I can still cringe just thinking Malkovich burying the hatchet in that guys skull towards the end.
> 
> *And I have to say, despite the fact that he was in there for next to no time at all, I laughed my ass off at J.K. Simmons. *


I know right? I was actually thinking about that after the movie finished. Everything was in place and perfect.


Grape said:


> *Seven Psychopaths - 8.5/10
> 
> *Still love it



Soooo goood  gotta rewatch this sometime soon


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2015)

Just saw Black Mass at 8:45am.

It was worth it I think.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Above the Law: C+
> 
> Even though it's one of Seagal's better- and first- flicks, it's only okay.



Isn't this also the one where he first showcased his feminine arm flapping running style?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 11, 2015)

i sympathise with vaulto

speedy is a shit


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

Dis Brit on Brit Hate


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 11, 2015)

60 million people, detective, we can't all get along


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> 60 million people, detective, we can't all get along



You guys should have a Highlander type tournament, then

There can only be one


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

Hopefully the Jays can turn it around today.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

I hope so too, man


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

I hope Good Dinosaur delivers.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

Guys, confession time

I've been thinking of reviving Film Club, but making it a TV club as well, depending on the week of the month

I've found a superior option to Livestream, as well. It can only fit 15 people max at a time, though


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

Jessica Jones @ TV club could be pretty fucking great.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jessica Jones @ TV club could be pretty fucking great.



OMG, get out of my head, Charles!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

It might be a good idea.  If it happens, I will probably miss a few weeks.  Have started looking at jobs outside of my company.  Hoping for something to happen within the next three weeks.  Portland, Salt Lake, Denver, or Seattle please.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

Pacific Northwest area would be awesome, dude.

All the best to you!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Isn't this also the one where he first showcased his feminine arm flapping running style?



Yeah, I actually laughed at that visual.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

Did Sonic show up in this week's episode of One Punch Man?


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did Sonic show up in this week's episode of One Punch Man?



OMFG, Rukia watches One-Punch Man too!?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

I might watch it at some point.

Another question Detective.  How is the new Gundam series?


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

To be honest, I haven't watched it yet. Unicorn was amazing, and so was Gundam Build Fighters, but that latest one before this was absolute ass.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

Hmm, we need someone to be the section MartialHorror with anime.  Watch everything and let us know which shows are worth are time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2015)

Quantico is pretty good for a 9 PM Sunday offering.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 11, 2015)

Detective I would appreciate if you didn't root for the jays until further notice. No offense after what you did the Seahawks today, I don't want to take any chances. Please and thank you!


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

FUCK YEAH RUKIA!


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

> > Norm Kelly
> > ✔
> > @norm
> >
> ...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2015)

Hmmmm, I have to choose between Goosebumps, Crimson Peak and Bridge of Spies next week...

Crimson Peak seems like my forte, but the reviews haven't come in yet. Goosebumps looks awful, but apparently is not and Bridge of Spies seems reliably good, albeit it's not giving me a cinemerection. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

I plan to see all of them.  Will probably take two weeks though.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Same here. All 3, but it will be stretched out over the course of the rest of the month, due to work travel.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Quantico is pretty good for a 9 PM Sunday offering.



lmao what else shows at 9pm on a sunday?

how bad can it be


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

im reading the martian

>they leave out that he's a mechanical engineer in the movie

dumb choice

i frequently wondered throughout why he was so adept at fixing shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

>that "the only thing i can listen to is disco" running joke is a total invention, johanssen had the beatles in the hab

smh


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

The Martian - 4/5

I was entertained. But this was marketed as being damn realistic. Which often was a blatant lie. Heard the book does this better.

Sicario - 4/5

Pretty great.
But sometimes while trying to create suspense the scenes drag on a bit too long and that gets annoying fast.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Cassandra Cain kicking Grayson ass in Batman and Robin Enternal



Please tell me more


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

oh another divergence

you know that scene where he blows himself up trying to get water out of rocket fuel?

that doesn't happen in the book bc he's smarter and therefore careful

edit: 

or maybe it happens later? hasn't happened by page 41 



> Point is, the process worked!
> Each hydrazine tank holds a little over 50 liters, which would be enough to make 100 liters of water. I’m limited by my oxygen production, but I’m all excited now, so I’m willing to use half my reserves. Long story short, I’ll stop when the tank is half-empty, and I’ll have 50 liters of water at the end!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

ah, now i got to the explosion. it happens at a different point because of a subplot which is totally removed from the movie, i guess for runtime. i guess i can accept them shoving the explosion into the water rendering plot


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

You know what i hated most in the movie.
Duct taping holes shut.

You ever tried to use duct tape to try and contain even a tiny hole in a hose?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

must have been NASA duct tape


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

Just have them establish its some sort of new high tech stuff that can do that.
Would have greatly helped the suspension of disbelief for me.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 12, 2015)

I just experienced The Lobster and I don't really know what I just watched. But I think I liked it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

> “Hey,” Watney said over the radio, “I’ve got an idea.”
> “Of course you do,” Lewis said. “What do you got?”
> “I could find something sharp in here and poke a hole in the glove of my EVA suit. I could use the escaping air as a thruster and fly my way to you. The source of thrust would be on my arm, so I’d be able to direct it pretty easily.”
> “How does he come up with this shit?” Martinez interjected.



       .


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

the iron man shit was movie-only

heh


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

Are you reading the entire book today?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

i finished it

it's not exactly hard reading, the prose is the opposite of dense and about the only problem is stopping yourself glazing over the technical jargon


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

i think the movie is a noticeable improvement on the book, for the most part


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

9:21 to 15:10 is roughly 6 hours btw so, y'know, it's not superhuman of me


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> 9:21 to 15:10 is roughly 6 hours btw so, y'know, it's not superhuman of me



Yeah, that's a little more than a casual read for me, too. Para and Banhammer know this, but I tend to have this issue with reading through books at a Galactus-hunger-esque pace. It feels good once I am finished within 4-5 hours, but then the hunger begins again.

The longest book I've read in recent history, was last year, and it was approximately 1200 pages long. Took me a little under 24 hours(12-14 of which I slept, 2 where I watched an NBA game before shutting of the TV in disgust, and the remaining 7-8 dedicated to reading).


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Spectre is coming out soon.  My work mates and I are hyped.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

what book was it, detective?


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what book was it, detective?



Words of Radiance by Brandon Sanderson.

I had read The Way of Kings the day before, and was hooked.

Now I must wait so long before Book 3 is released.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

words of radiance is 1200 pages???!


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> words of radiance is 1200 pages???!



Yeah, somewhere around there. It's hardcover is 1088 pages. The Way of Kings is 1007 pages long in hardcover and around 1280 in paperback form.

You can try to stick a knife in them, and it won't go through. A legit set of door stopper novels.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

Longest book i ever finished in one sitting was "IT" by Stephen King. The German version has also around 1200 pages (our books in general are thicker because of the longer words and sentence structures).

Started this in the afternoon and finished in the early morning.

That was a looong time ago and i lost a lot of reading speed since then.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> That was a looong time ago and i lost a lot of reading speed since then.



I can only imagine the reading power of Prime Slice from 65, 000, 000 years ago


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

> (our books in general are thicker because of the longer words and sentence structures).



german (the language) sux


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

I cant even begin to imagine how hard it is for people to learn it as a foreign language.
Major respect for Jena and Yasha managing to do it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Yasha doesn't know any German.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes, he does.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm back to practicing german again, it's going pretty well. I recall a lot of stuff in just 2-3 days of practice.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

of course yasha knows german

how else would he read mengele's untranslated notes for inspiration?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 12, 2015)

Akame Ga Kill

B

In my opinion they should have waited for the manga to finish before finishing this series. A lot of characters died for no reason and those who could have been redeemed didn't. That's my only beef with this series they could have did a lot more character development rather than trying to end the series in a TTGL like fashion.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I'm back to practicing german again, it's going pretty well. I recall a lot of stuff in just 2-3 days of practice.







The Mad King said:


> Akame Ga Kill
> 
> B
> 
> In my opinion they should have waited for the manga to finish before finishing this series. A lot of characters died for no reason and those who could have been redeemed didn't. That's my only beef with this series they could have did a lot more character development rather than trying to end the series in a TTGL like fashion.



Saw the first 6 episodes. Pilot was great. Insane drop in quality after that.
Does it get different or is it more like those all the time?If it is i doubt i'll ever pick it up again


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2015)

Jurrassic World

They worked on this script for 10 years

Entertaining but pretty dumb. The directing didn't help create any sense of suspense at all. Meh.

Looking forward to Crimson Peak and The Lobster.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 12, 2015)

Not sure if I should go watch Crimson Peak. I've been waiting for it and I love Wasikowska and Del Toro but none of my friends are into those kind of movies. I'll probably have to go by myself if I choose to, and I'm too lazy to do so.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> Saw the first 6 episodes. Pilot was great. Insane drop in quality after that.
> Does it get different or is it more like those all the time?If it is i doubt i'll ever pick it up again



It gets better but the plot itself became slightly frustration, like they were setting character development and redemption paths just to drop it on their heads just to keep a certain character evil for no reason what so ever!


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 12, 2015)

I just saw the Witch.

Director is about to do a q&a right now.

I need to ask him 'wtf'.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Not sure if I should go watch Crimson Peak. I've been waiting for it and I love Wasikowska and Del Toro but none of my friends are into those kind of movies. I'll probably have to go by myself if I choose to, and I'm too lazy to do so.



Same "problem" here.
Will watch it alone if i find the time.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel you bro


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

I have learnt German for 6 months, even got 99/100 in final test, but forgotten most of it now...^^"

Like Slice said, the average German vocabulary is much longer than English words. And the noun gender is a pain in the arse to remember.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

I am learning Jap now. Hopefully I can understand their porn by the end of the year.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

You know, I find it a travesty that JAV porn is not subtitled at all, like all the effort that is put into subbing anime.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

Exactly, it's such a frustration. Like they are keeping the best secret to themselves and unwilling to share it with the world. It's so unfair.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Exactly, it's such a frustration. Like they are keeping the best secret to themselves and unwilling to share it with the world. It's so unfair.



Absolutely shameful and disgusting of them.

At least I know what they mean when they say Ikuuuuuuuuuuuu or Kimochi, doe.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

Kimochi is a deep word that is bound to be lost in translation. It means more than feeling good. Literally, it just means "feeling".


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

RUKIA

THEY ARE KILLING IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Royals are about to tie it up too.  Thank god.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

lol detective

i was actually thinking about jap porn subtitles once myself

but realistically it's not like they're saying anything you can't infer from the context of the general scenario


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Man, both AL series could go to 5. MLB is crying in happiness right now


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lol detective
> 
> i was actually thinking about jap porn subtitles once myself
> 
> but realistically it's not like they're saying anything you can't infer from the context of the general scenario



I know, but I happen to want to be able to immerse within all aspects of the storyline, including the small inflections of dialogue that no one else catches


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lol detective
> 
> i was actually thinking about jap porn subtitles once myself
> 
> but realistically it's not like they're saying anything you can't infer from the context of the general scenario



Depends on what genre of porn really. I usually go for the sort with elaborate plot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Depends on what genre of porn really. I usually go for the sort with elaborate plot.



what, like those ones where the women are spies or police investigators and the scenario allows for weird s&m?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what, like those ones where the women are spies or police investigators and the scenario allows for weird s&m?



Usually i*c*st. Like daughter-in-law seducing father-in-law, that kind of stuff. And I want to know what the daughter-in-law said.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

lmao that is NOT an elaborate plot 

there was a pretty good one of those with kasumi kaho recently tho


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

It becomes elaborate if the FIL resists. Then after 30 minutes, the DIL finally breaks down his last line of defense. Oh, that satisfaction.

I happened to have seen Kaho Kasumi during her early career. She had a lot of things done to her face.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lmao that is NOT an elaborate plot
> 
> there was a pretty good one of those with kasumi kaho recently tho



Luc,

3 words

The first word is: Tia

The 2nd and 3rd words are: Asahi Mizuno

You're welcome


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> It becomes elaborate if the FIL resists. Then after 30 minutes, the DIL finally breaks down his last line of defense. Oh, that satisfaction.
> 
> I happened to have seen Kaho Kasumi during her early career. She had a lot of things done to her face.



d-don't tell me the dimples aren't natural





Detective said:


> Luc,
> 
> 3 words
> 
> ...



i know tia

didn't know the other one tho


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 12, 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road

Actually kind of alright

Now if only it had a single non-shallow (Albeit entertaining enough) character or a fucking plot


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> didn't know the other one tho



Ganbatte Kudasai, Luc-kun


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

That discussion smh 


those comedy porn movies with something that resembles a basic plot are the only ones worth watching


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

> d-don't tell me the dimples aren't natural



Her face used to be larger than a chapati.

Check your ucp.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

holy shit, i can barely believe that's the same woman

if it is, surgery did wonders for her


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

What an age to be alive


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank god season 2 of Daredevil is coming soon.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Rukia, Elektra will have her traditional dress


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

I was fucking stunned when I saw her cover her face in the trailer.  I never expected a proper ninja Elektra.

And we get the Punisher!


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

> holy shit, i can barely believe that's the same woman
> 
> if it is, surgery did wonders for her



The one I sent you? No, that's not Kasumi. Just one of the videos I like.


*Love and Other Drugs*

Best sick girl romcom made by Hollywood.

Anne was 10/10 in this. 

And I thought Josh Gad was Jonah Hill throughout the movie.  (white men look the same!) Anyway, he was so funny.

9/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

i liked love & other drugs



> The one I sent you? No, that's not Kasumi. Just one of the videos I like.



...oh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Luc.  Did you like the Martian?


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Up yours Neil Armstrong!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Why did he go bad Detective?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

The Purple Man is a fucking asshole in that last teaser.  I can't wait to see him get what is coming to him.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

What a great casting for the Purple Man, doe


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, he will kill it.  Purple Man exists to be hated.  So I think he is doing admirably.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Vd4iNPuRlx4[/YOUTUBE]



90s style Bollywood movie with Salman Khan?  Check
God Tier music?  Check

Almost certainly will be the best movie of 2015.


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2015)

jruassic world

FOr the seventeheenth time

11101


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WZrNFgJeSOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> of course yasha knows german
> 
> how else would he read mengele's untranslated notes for inspiration?



ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy rofl


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]WZrNFgJeSOw[/YOUTUBE]



dat Narcos shoutout


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2015)

A Clockwork Orange and 2001: A Space Odyssey are on Netflix.

Just so you plebs know


----------



## Slice (Oct 13, 2015)

Both are already in my DVD collection


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2015)

My DVD collection consists of Cowboys vs Aliens.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2015)

Dream said:


> [YOUTUBE]Vd4iNPuRlx4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao preet 

>any bollywood movie being the best movie of 2015

das cute

>90s bollywood style being good

das cuter


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Luc.  Did you like the Martian?



yeah 

not as much as some but it would make my top 10 of 2015


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a difficult time taking Matt Damon seriously after that Honest Trailers burn.

Shit was devastating.

[youtube]lZMzf-SDWP8[/youtube]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2015)

a baked potato...

so prescient


----------



## Slice (Oct 13, 2015)

Hardly Damons fault when the character was pretty shitty written.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks stupid.

[YOUTUBE]OI1JPG3dbts[/YOUTUBE]

It was a great year though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

Also. I just watched a TV spot for the Last Witch Hunter and it really made me mad.  This witch that is helping Vin Diesel tries to get a selfie with him when she thinks he is unconscious.  Is that meant to amuse?  It isn't funny at all.  And it is disturbing that a throwaway scene like that is being used to promote the film.  Pretty clear that it will be awful.  So why is everyone involved talking about sequels?  How fucking arrogant can they be?!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Up yours Neil Armstrong!



Interesting verdict on double toasted breh


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2015)

*Dope*

finally got around to watching this, and i wasn't disappointed. it was hella fun and i enjoyed it. it was also pretty slight, at the end of the day, but despite the occasional stabs into racial politics, i don't think it was aiming to do anything more than be a coming-of-age teen comedy that was fun and exciting, but not about white people for once. and there it definitely succeeded. in my top 10 for 2015 atm


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2015)

*Selma*

All politicians are crooks and this is universal. I can relate to this film because right now my country is going through a similar phase, where the government is abusing the enforcement troops to clamp down on assembly and civil rights movement.

8/10


----------



## Hero (Oct 13, 2015)

Home

0/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 13, 2015)

Watched the season premiere of Fargo. Gonna be best show of the season .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

Para better have watched the first season.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Selma*
> 
> All politicians are crooks and this is universal. I can relate to this film because right now my country is going through a similar phase, where the government is abusing the enforcement troops to clamp down on assembly and civil rights movement.
> 
> 8/10



what's happening mane?


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para better have watched the first season.



Fucking Para is probably still sitting on this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

Detective.  I'm excited dude.

[YOUTUBE]65YczZq-Ulk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I'm excited dude.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]65YczZq-Ulk[/YOUTUBE]



Man, if Bond fails to protect her, like he failed Vesper.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm still fucking mad about Eva Green.  He better not fuck up again.


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2015)

This is his last chance


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> what's happening mane?



Our prime minister was caught with his hand in the candy jar. Instead of stepping down, he abuses his power to interfere with the investigation and uses racial slurs and threats to divert public's attention. He accuses the protest demanding his resignation as a conspiracy by the Chinese (minority ethnic)/Jews (lol?)/foreign power to overthrow the Malay's (majority ethnic) government. This administration has been relying on vote-buying, gerrymandering and "divide and rule" tactics to hold on to their power for the last decades.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

Good to see that VBD could make an appearance.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2015)

VBD always shows up for me.

Anyway, fuck this country. I'm leaving for Middle Earth this Friday.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2015)

I always knew that those Chinese Jews were up to know good. Trying to steal peoples cookies and blaming Prime Ministers for it. I remember a Chinese Jew (who was white and said he was an atheist) taking one of my chocolate chip cookies and I retaliated by forcing him to watch "Grown Ups 2". He got through about 30 minutes before he took his own life to escape. 

No one puts their hand in my cookie jar.


----------



## Grape (Oct 14, 2015)

By cookie jar, you mean your asshole, right?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2015)

I think i preferred when it was in Development hell.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 14, 2015)

Went to the red carpet premiere of Carol.

Cate needs that Oscar.

Exquisite film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 14, 2015)

>the guy who did spy kids

oh god, please no


----------



## teddy (Oct 14, 2015)

Already dead to me


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2015)

*Hellraiser* - 5/10

So I haven't seen this in like...10 years. It was on Netflix and it's around Halloween and I like other horror movies from this era, so I gave it a try.

I just...did not enjoy this. Can't put my finger on one reason why, just didn't do it for me idk


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2015)

RUKIA

I HOPE KC WINS TOO

IT WILL BE AN AWESOME SERIES


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> By cookie jar, you mean your asshole, right?



Why are you such a Grapist? 

Well, from what I hear, Crimson Peak is...okay...my erection is deflating.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2015)

Are you bald by birth or by choice?


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2015)

I dont want a live action Alita regardless of who is directing.
Most anime translate terribly into live action.



Lucaniel said:


> >the guy who did spy kids
> 
> oh god, please no



I watched the Spy Kids movies once.
With a few friends.
Excessive amounts of alcohol were involved.
Fun was had.


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

man stop being such a goody goody slice, if alcohol was involved then that doesn't mean a thing


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2015)

Just saying there are a lot of shit movies that will be excellent as soon as you make it a party event.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> RUKIA
> 
> I HOPE KC WINS TOO
> 
> IT WILL BE AN AWESOME SERIES


i'm really not a big baseball fan.  But I can get into it more when my team is doing well.  I'm glad one of us is guaranteed a spot in the World Series.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

Detective.  There is a Rangers pitcher bitching about Bautista flipping his bat after the 3 run home run yesterday.


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  There is a Rangers pitcher bitching about Bautista flipping his bat after the 3 run home run yesterday.



What a bitch! People these days can't appreciate good old fashioned showmanship.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

Detective.  Go see the new Paranormal Activity.  I think it would be a good choice for you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2015)

Don't put more money in their pockets .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been watching Narcos...So good.

Netflix is beginning to make watching tv shows on cable seem for the most part-- embarrassing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Are you bald by birth or by choice?



Both!

My hairline began receding early, but I had a lot more hair than I am capable of growing now. I chose to shave it and even when I let it grow out, it never will return to his previous state.


----------



## Grape (Oct 16, 2015)

Narcos seems so blase. The whole Escobar thing has been done to death.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2015)

_Beasts Of No Nation_ was pretty intense, Netflix smashed it with that one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Just saying there are a lot of shit movies that will be excellent as soon as you make it a party event.



I wonder how much fun movies are when you're baked.

Esp. the weird ones.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2015)

Goosebumps.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 16, 2015)

I watched 10 thing I hate about you and it turned out to be quite good.


----------



## Empathy (Oct 16, 2015)

Short Term 12 was the last movie I've seen and I'd give a 10/10. It's on netflix and I'd highly recommend it if you've got nothing better to do.

*Edit:* Scored well on rotten tomatoes as well. []


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 16, 2015)

Short Term 12 really was good, and a big surprise. I think I rated it 8/10, which is very high up in my book.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2015)

I just watched the Honest Trailer for Jurassic World.  There were clips from the other Jurassic Park movies in the presentation.  I have seen all of these movies.  Not recently.  But I have seen them.  And there is no fucking way, even in a dream sequence; there is no fucking way a raptor talked on an airplane.  That didn't happen.  It's way too fucking absurd and memorable.  I wouldn't forget something like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2015)

But it did Rukia...Jurassic Park 3! 

Crimson Peak: B

The trailers were a little misleading, as it's more of a gothic romance/thriller than it is horror that focuses on the "what is my husband hiding?" aspect more than the ghosts. Well done though, review should hopefully be up tomorrow. 

God damn, the visuals were amazing.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I just watched the Honest Trailer for Jurassic World.  There were clips from the other Jurassic Park movies in the presentation.  I have seen all of these movies.  Not recently.  But I have seen them.  And there is no fucking way, even in a dream sequence; *there is no fucking way a raptor talked on an airplane.  That didn't happen.  It's way too fucking absurd and memorable.  I wouldn't forget something like that.*



It happened lol


----------



## Grape (Oct 17, 2015)

*Beasts of No Nation - 9/10

*Story about a kid who is having a couple of pretty shitty weeks.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Netflix going for Oscars doe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2015)

Crimson Peak seems like it might not be my cup of tea.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2015)

And what are you doing up Grape?  This is Saturday man.  Get some rest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2015)

'sup peoples?


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8tmJbaFuYM[/YOUTUBE]

this was spot on Rukia 

i still enjoyed the movie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2015)

"Allen".  Good lord is that terrible.


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Crimson Peak seems like it might not be my cup of tea.



I want to try to get excited for it too, but i just can't for some reason


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2015)

crimson peak just looks really campy and tacky to me


----------



## TGM (Oct 17, 2015)

*The Last: Naruto the Movie* - The first fully canon movie is, sure enough, the most solid entry of any of these movies yet. Full review:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2015)

Crimson Peak

Visually this is a delight. The sets remind me of something akin to Kubrick's work. Incredibly detailed and the house itself is a living thing. As far as Gothic films go this is pretty good. Reminds me of classic Gothic thrillers but with added gore. And Jessica Chastain is fantastic. She really over powers everyone else in this film in terms of presence.

However if you're a fan of Gothic fiction then you'll see all the twists and turns coming a mile off. And the ghosts aspect adds nothing to the film at all. It's largely pointless. And I didn't really feel the main romance either. The script could have done with as much work as the visuals got.

Visually fantastic with a great performance from Chastain. However the rather run of the mill thriller plot and lack of chemistry between the leads stops this film from reaching the highs it could have got to. But it's a worth a watch. Especially if you're a fan of films like Rebecca and Sleepy Hollow.

B


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2015)

*Parks and Recreation* - *Season 1 to Season 7*

*10/10 
*
Bye bye lil' Sebastian


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]MmBx1_vUlpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 17, 2015)

Rukia, I gotta watch Hail, Caesar man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm going to try to skip it.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to try to skip it.



Wait, what? Why the fuck would you? The Coen's are fucking demigods


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2015)

I didn't like the look of the trailer.  I prefer to see the Coens make films like True Grit.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2015)

True Grit? That's shit mate wtf


----------



## Grape (Oct 17, 2015)

Liverbird, pls.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 18, 2015)

True Grit is good m8


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 18, 2015)

lolno


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 18, 2015)

Just saw Steve Jobs.

Despite all the controversy during production, it was ultimately great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2015)

Dream raptor sequence was hilarious even as a kid


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2015)

The Gift

Jason Bateman is the reason this film works. He plays a pretty complex anti hero and can't say I didn't root for him. Low on thrills and slow moving but it builds towards an interesting finale. Reminded me abit of Sleep Tight. But not half as good.

C+


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The Gift
> 
> Jason Bateman is the reason this film works. He plays a pretty complex anti hero and can't say I didn't root for him. Low on thrills and slow moving but it builds towards an interesting finale. Reminded me abit of Sleep Tight. But not half as good.
> 
> C+


Jason Bateman was a dick in that movie!  He got what was coming to him.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh yeah he was an asshole for sure but eh. Gordo was a weirdo. Doing something stupid as a kid is far different to doing what Gordo was doing as an adult.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, true.  But we basically learned that he hadn't evolved at all as a human being.  He was the exact same asshole in the present.  (Don't forget.  He ruined the life of a man that was competing for the same job as him.)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, true.  But we basically learned that he hadn't evolved at all as a human being.  He was the exact same asshole in the present.  (Don't forget.  He ruined the life of a man that was competing for the same job as him.)



He was shown to be a cut throat person. But it's strange how his wife had no clue at all. That was abit strange.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2015)

Crimson Peak review is up and in sig...not my best writing though. I was just kind of uninterested. 

Kung Pow: B

Guilty pleasures FTW!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GeDJAKvcZ9o[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck yeah.  Hawkeye is the best!


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 18, 2015)

very forced 

mild laughs but...nah

resting witch face tho


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2015)

Hawkeye sucks.


----------



## Detective (Oct 18, 2015)

Fuck Hawkeye and the whole 999992893829839829839823 minute segment in the middle of Age of Shitron, that was dedicated to his family.

What a shitty film


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

Goosebumps:  B-

Detective.  I can't believe Champion left RL Stine behind to die!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh.  And as one of the top scouts on the board.  We might need to revisit this Hannah girl in 4-5 years.  She looks like a young Mila Kunis imo.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> very forced
> 
> mild laughs but...nah
> 
> resting witch face tho



witchface is so perf  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EthI9wPnns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

I love Elizabeth Olsen as Scarlet Witch.  She was one of my favorite aspects of the film.  I think Whedon fought to include her.  If that is true, it was one of the few things he got right.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I used to have one dream annually from first grade until sixth grade: my school would go into lock down and every student had to file into the cafeteria and stack all of the tables up super high and then climb onto them. As soon as everyone was on a pile of tables, lions would burst into the room and leap for us. One by one, students would fall to their doom, until it was finally my time.
> 
> Except the last time I had the dream I managed to run out of the cafeteria after falling before the lions devoured me. I made it out of the school and jumped into a car and tried to drive out of the parking lot, but it'd turned into a labyrinth full of panthers. I eventually made it through the maze and drove off the lot. Never had the dream again.
> 
> Also, for years I had occasional dreams about a girl who was my best friend in grade school. I had a huge crush on her and always regretted not telling her. She only stopped appearing in my dreams within the past couple years (I'm 19 now.) Her name was Holly Clark. None of those were scary dreams, but most were bitter sweet if not straight up depressing.



Quoting forever.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2015)

I think we've all experienced dreams where we go through labyrinth like gauntlet styled action set pieces in our dreams where we narrowly escape in somehow inexplicable ways or deus ex

I've even had dreams where I straight up die

King Crimson hobo stabbing OP


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2015)

that last bit doe stunna

that shit is just pathetic


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

The World said:


> I think we've all experienced dreams where we go through labyrinth like gauntlet styled action set pieces in our dreams where we narrowly escape in somehow inexplicable ways or deus ex
> 
> I've even had dreams where I straight up die
> 
> King Crimson hobo stabbing OP



I often have video game level-esque dreams, where I can continue from my last save point a.k.a the time I woke up. It's very Prince of Persia-esque in a way.

Sometimes a level boss villain that I had previously defeated tries to be a little bitch and reappears again but I yell "I already beat you, GTFO!  " and they peace out.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had some intense Jason Bourne/James Bond/Indiana Jones/Uncharted style car chases where I'm somehow both the viewer of the scene in the passenger seat and the driver at the same time 

And one of me will die and the other me has to escape while weaving and dodge hails of gunfire


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

Warudo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 19, 2015)

I never got into Goosebumps as a kid. 

But the movie looks fun.


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2MPHY5TFuY[/YOUTUBE]
*
5/5*


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2015)

Holy fuck slice, that shit is trippy asf


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2015)

Even after watching the entire movie i'm still not sure if it is supposed to be serious or a spoof.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2015)

Ahh, the old so bad it gets past the good and back to being bad again.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2015)

that was a pretty dope trailer

especially after just playing mgs set during that time period


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Ahh, the old so bad it gets past the good and back to being bad again.



Like the goonies?


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2015)

I have fond memories of it.

By my general principle i will never rewatch and ruin the memories.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2015)

I also stand by that thought, even though I've been often tempted to rewatch it. 

I was fucking nuts about The Goonies as a kid. That and Back to the Future, Iron Giant and Spirited Away. That was my childhood right there, so good


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2015)

The World said:


> witchface is so perf
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EthI9wPnns[/YOUTUBE]



Elizabeth Olsen silver haired?!    that's what dreams are made of


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> I have fond memories of it.
> 
> By my general principle i will never rewatch and ruin the memories.



As a general rule, childhood movies and tv are much worse than you remember them


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2015)

Absolutely true.


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Elizabeth Olsen silver haired?!    that's what dreams are made of



Isnt that just the light behind her blonde hair?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't know, it doesn't look that way to me


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

Who cares, she is amazing regardless


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2015)

She looks like a skeleton with a thin layer of skin pulled back into a knot at the back of her head.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Who cares, she is amazing regardless



I know, but a silver hair color skyrockets her even further


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> She looks like a skeleton with a thin layer of skin pulled back into a knot at the back of her head.



This is why you will die alone


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 19, 2015)

He's either trolling or mental


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2015)

So this is INSANE


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

The Martian pretty cool movie 9/10


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2015)

I heard Matt Damon plays a baked potato in The Martian?


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

So I've seen *Citizenfour.
*Uhm... how should I put it... The deed is not as heroic as the songs about it.
And also totally not new.
A-a-a-and... it changed nothing. To me at least. To whom it did?


----------



## Slice (Oct 20, 2015)

That Star Wars trailer is really well done.


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 20, 2015)

Dumb and Dumber 2: 1/10

God, that movie was all kinds of bad. It wasn't even the good kind of bad; it was just bad. Nothing about it was funny and I felt like I wasted a couple of hours of my life that could have been time well spent watching some other decent movie. Only reason it got a single point was because of Jim Carrey, but even that was a stretch. :thisshit


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2015)

Slice said:


> That Star Wars trailer is really well done.



Yeah, I hate the original trilogy but this one is well made. Finally the franchise seems like they have the technological capabilities to develop a movie properly, without looking extremely retarded like they did in the originals.

But of course the Stormtroopers still have 100% miss rate and pose no threat at all.


----------



## Slice (Oct 20, 2015)

Not liking the movies is alright.
But in the 70s they sure as hell didnt look retarded


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2015)

The trailer looked okay. Doesn't really excite me. The music was the best thing. Hate to say it but the prequels atleast had good trailers that showed interesting landscapes.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2015)

Slice said:


> Not liking the movies is alright.
> But in the 70s they sure as hell didnt look retarded



I understand that. Not many sci-fi movies going around, similar to SW that is. At the time it was something new and mind blowing so I can understand why the loved it at the time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 20, 2015)

Blade Runner in the 80s was ahead of its time too like Star Wars yet I don't see it get as much credit at times


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2015)

I didn't like Blade Runner as much as I wanted to, but I totally understand why some people love it. It's vintage and beautiful in a handful of aspects.


----------



## Slice (Oct 20, 2015)

It doesn't have the mass appeal of SW.
But it still gets a lot of credit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Bond and Star Wars.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

A lot of us are here because we at some point (past or present) liked anime or manga.  And most of us?  We liked Star Wars even before that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 20, 2015)

Star Wars>Star Trek confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

I do have an actual inkling to quit my job.  Maybe I should sit at home for two months and prepare for The Force Awakens.  Seriously contemplating.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2015)

Time to watch the new SW trailer...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2015)

Attack on Titan: Part 2- C-

I actually liked this a lot more than the first one. The scene with Eren and Fake-Levi was so homoerotic that someone actually yelled "Way to make it gay". People were snickering so much, which is funny as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently they're supposed to be brothers.


----------



## Slice (Oct 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A lot of us are here because we at some point (past or present) liked anime or manga.  And most of us?  We liked Star Wars even before that.



Truth


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2015)

As I wrote my review for Attack on Titan, I began to realize that it was worse than I realize. I love how the Colossal Titan is trying to stop them from sealing the hole, when he could easily just make new ones, especially as he's the one who made the hole in the first place! That is kind of a plot hole...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 21, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> As I wrote my review for Attack on Titan, I began to realize that it was worse than I realize. I love how the Colossal Titan is trying to stop them from sealing the hole, when he could easily just make new ones, especially as he's the one who made the hole in the first place! That is kind of a plot hole...



Have you read any of the manga?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Have you read any of the manga?



Yeah, but it's irrelevant because the movies change a lot and the second one in particular has nothing to do with the manga...and unless I've missed something, it hasn't been revealed what the Titan Shifters are actually trying to do 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In the movie, The Colossal Titan is revealed to be the head of the Military (and main antagonist), the Armored Titan is the levi equivalent and Jean gets killed. Strangely, the Colossal Titan is fine with sealing the hole at first, as he only attacked to instill fear of the titans into people- who had started to think they didn't exist. It's never really explained why he tried to stop them during the ending.


----------



## Slice (Oct 22, 2015)

Inside Out 5/5

Great movie. Lots of fun.
Plus an amazing work on the German localisation by Pixar.

Only 'Lava' was pretty shit.
The German song / singer was simply terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2015)

Attack on Titan: Part 2 review is in sig.

Get Hard: C+/B-

It's pretty amusing, but they rely too much on the 'Get Hard' joke.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2015)

Watching Sicario was a privilege.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2015)

*Changeling* - 8.5/10

This was one I missed in theaters and then never tried to find again (oops). I added it to my Netflix list months ago and, again, never got around to watching it. But the other night I finally sat down and watched it. 

Kind of caught between an 8 and 9 for me, I'd have to watch it again to decide. But I enjoyed it a lot. I like how it wasn't just about the mother and her pseudo-son but also weaved in the storylines about corruption and the serial killer. I thought Jolie was really good in this as well.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah, I hate the original trilogy but this one is well made. Finally the franchise seems like they have the technological capabilities to develop a movie properly, without looking extremely retarded like they did in the originals.
> 
> But of course the Stormtroopers still have 100% miss rate and pose no threat at all.




I really don't have a high opinion about the Star Wars franchise in general because I don't feel the films were anywhere near what they could have been. Lucas was a pioneer in visual effects, but I think his talent began and ended there. He should have left the rest of the game to professional story writers and directors. 

I don't mean to sound hyper-critical of Lucas. This story has had such an impact on so many. I guess I'm left feeling that these movies were mundane, the characters flat, and much of the continued interest in the franchise was generated from scene and special effects. I want a better balance - the genre deserves a sophisticated, interesting story and characters that are just as compelling as the rest.  




Rukia said:


> Watching Sicario was a privilege.




Yeah - this looks really intense. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmmmmm, I have to choose between "Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension" or "The Last Witch Hunter".

It feels like Christmas, except Krampus showed up to deliver the presents instead of Santa. Although I suppose that wouldn't be true, as I really want to see that movie. Man, Paranormal Activity wasted its potential and apparently this one sucks. Last Witch Hunter always looked like "I, Frankenstein" to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2015)

Last of the Witch Hunter

I didn't think this was bad. In fact I liked it. Seems like they tried with the plot giving it small details which really helped create an intriguing universe. Shame it lacks any good set piece and the villain was terrible. Could have been much better under someone with some vision for visuals. 

C


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 23, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I really don't have a high opinion about the Star Wars franchise in general because I don't feel the films were anywhere near what they could have been. Lucas was a pioneer in visual effects, but I think his talent began and ended there. He should have left the rest of the game to professional story writers and directors.
> 
> I don't mean to sound hyper-critical of Lucas. This story has had such an impact on so many. I guess I'm left feeling that these movies were mundane, the characters flat, and much of the continued interest in the franchise was generated from scene and special effects. I want a better balance - the genre deserves a sophisticated, interesting story and characters that are just as compelling as the rest.


Precisely


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2015)

[youtube]vyLokpEkzrc[/youtube]

It is always worth the time they put into it in the end I find.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]kcytHn1grbM[/YOUTUBE]


holy shit.  I picked another winner!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2015)

Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension- D+

It's not as bad as everyone is saying it is. Honestly, it had the fastest pace, but the ending was pretty terrible. Review will likely be up tomorrow.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 24, 2015)

About to start catching up on a bunch of movies. Watched this first. Spoiler tagged just in case.

*Dragonball Z: Resurrecion F*


*Spoiler*: __ 



A big improvement over Battle of the Gods in my opinion. More entertaining all around and the battles were much better. As usual with DBZ it leaves you with questions about power levels and things like that. First one is, I don't buy Frieza being such a prodigy that since he never trained when he finally decided to he covered the gap and was on equal or greater levels with Goku. We are talking about a Goku who should be able to defeat a new an improved Frieza without even going SS given how much he has powered up and trained in the time since he fought Frieza.

Not only does that not happen, but he has to go to a whole new power level we have never even been introduced too and STILL can't beat Frieza. Get the fuck outta here with that. My second issue is when Frieza had his goons attack and the Z Squad showed up we got Tien, Krilling, Piccolo, Gohan and Master Roshi. It was explained that Yamcha wasn't there because these guys were too strong. I don't like Yamcha but you are going to tell me he has become such fodder that even Master Roshi is stronger at this point? Come on now. And on top of that, the likes of Piccolo and Gohan actually had to fight these dudes and struggle. With what should be their current power levels either one of them should have wiped out the whole force without batting an eye.

Despite my frustrations with the what I thought were stupid power level holes, it was still enjoyable for a DBZ fan. Liked what they did with the animation and the battle with Frieza was fun to watch.

4/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2015)

I didnt mind the Frieza as a prodigy idea since they made a point in his original arc that he didn't really train, which was why his 100% maximum power level bottomed out. I did think the Yamcha (and Choutzu) thing was stupid though and felt the mooks put up way too much of a fight. They say those Elite Henchman= Zarbon and Dodoria, but one is a match for Picollo? Hell no!

Also, the absence of Mr Buu annoyed me because they brought Buu up as perhaps the only person who could fight Frieza since Goku and Vegeta weren't around. The power levels are so screwed up by now. It was a very fun movie though.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 24, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I didnt mind the Frieza as a prodigy idea since they made a point in his original arc that he didn't really train, which was why his 100% maximum power level bottomed out. I did think the Yamcha (and Choutzu) thing was stupid though and felt the mooks put up way too much of a fight. They say those Elite Henchman= Zarbon and Dodoria, but one is a match for Picollo? Hell no!
> 
> Also, the absence of Mr Buu annoyed me because they brought Buu up as perhaps the only person who could fight Frieza since Goku and Vegeta weren't around. The power levels are so screwed up by now. It was a very fun movie though.



May have worded it wrong. I liked the explanation for Frieza, but I can't see him having so much latent power that it actually caught him up to Goku. 

I honestly don't remember power levels or when they stopped being canon but I think when Goku and Frieza originally fought they were both around 1 million or so with Goku at SS and Frieza in his final form. 

Now take that Goku and add on to that TONS of training and battles, SS2, SS3, SSG and SS Blue and we are talking Goku being in the hundreds of millions or whatever. No way Frieza should go from 1 million to that after a few months of training. I am not buying it. And I didn't even mention the whole thing about Saiyans getting stronger just from healing after injuries. 

Good point on Buu. They mentioned him and then he was nowhere to be seen. Not sure what happened with that whole thing. Like I said though, I enjoyed it. Thought it was a major improvement on Gods.

Also looking forward to the new manga arc being written. Should be fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2015)

Frieza was at 1,000,000 during his first form. I don't know if they ever said what his final forms power was. I've heard it was between 12 mil and 500 mil, depending on the source. It should be noted that the manga seems to sort of imply that the power levels didn't drastically increase after that until the Cell Saga. Instead, it was more about controlling the power increases. 

Has anyone watched "Dragonball Super"? I havent drummed up the interest as I dont like how its more or less recaping the movies.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 24, 2015)

Man once you start arguing about fictitious power levels you know you are well beyond the intent of what you are watching.


Also this is not a photoshop


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 24, 2015)

DB's fights are pretty much power-levels: the series


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 24, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Frieza was at 1,000,000 during his first form. I don't know if they ever said what his final forms power was. I've heard it was between 12 mil and 500 mil, depending on the source. It should be noted that the manga seems to sort of imply that the power levels didn't drastically increase after that until the Cell Saga. Instead, it was more about controlling the power increases.
> 
> Has anyone watched "Dragonball Super"? I havent drummed up the interest as I dont like how its more or less recaping the movies.



I haven't watched it but if it is following the new manga it will be past the old stuff soon. The last chapter was new material.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 24, 2015)

The new manga is basically an abridged version of the anime


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 24, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> The new manga is basically an abridged version of the anime



Honestly I haven't been keeping up with much of it. Is the manga behind the anime or what?


Also Martial I forgot to respond to your first part. Regardless of what Friezas power was Goku was as strong or stronger. And my point is that he only continued to get much stronger over all that time until the new movie. So he should have been 10's of millions past anywhere Frieza could reasonably be considered. 

I am not arguing power levels so much as just explaining how it makes no sense. Of course it is DBZ. It is fun even without making sense.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2015)

OMG

Rukia's superior form of predictive ability does it again.

Just saw the full Jessica Jones trailer.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 24, 2015)

Krysten Ritter is hot.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2015)

Taleran said:


> [youtube]vyLokpEkzrc[/youtube]
> 
> It is always worth the time they put into it in the end I find.



Same here. this and the boondocks _(barring its 4th season)_ is one of the few shows i'm willing to wait on


pretty much grew up with it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 25, 2015)

Ted boondocks is gone son

The show lost it's magic dust after s3

Move on breh


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2015)

power levels don't mean jack

Goku was grappling with Freeza with a measly power level of like 180,000 at base and boosting it occasionally with Kaioken x 20 when Frieza was at like 60 million 

EDIT: okay i looked on the wiki Goku was supposedly at 3 million after his 180k ginyu fight

still low compared to freeza


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Krysten Ritter is hot.



Gross.



The World said:


> power levels don't mean jack
> 
> Goku was grappling with Freeza with a measly power level of like 180,000 at base and boosting it occasionally with Kaioken x 20 when Frieza was at like 60 million
> 
> ...



Power levels are what every fight in DBZ has ever been about. Goku was 3 million to Frieza being 60 million at 50% power. So Goku at x10 would have been 30 million and x20 at 60 million. So roughly even with Frieza but it was a strain for Goku to fight at that level while it was nothing for Frieza. So he managed to hit him a few times or whatever but knew it meant nothing.

Frieza final form was 120 million and SS was Goku x50 so about 150 million. This info all comes from the data books I think.

Anyway, I am not worried too much about the specifics. All I was saying is that it doesn't make sense for Frieza to be able to cover whatever gap should have happened over the time period since he has been dead.

We are talking about Goku just training because he likes it, fighting the androids and recovering from sickness, training in the Spirit chamber to prepare for Cell, fighting Cell and recovering from that, achieving SS2 and SS3 and all of the Buu fighting stuff and recovering from that, training with black Buu or whatever is name is after the manga ended, reaching SS God and now SS Blue on top of training with Vegeta and Whys all of the time.

His power level should be astronomical while Frieza trained for a few months presumably starting around a couple hundred million after he was brought back. Not sure because we were never given a power level for Cyborg Frieza.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah the power level situation is confusing and nonsensical, which is probably why the author stopped counting it.

True Story: B+

I actually liked this. James Franco and Jonah Hill do very good in serious roles, with Franco carrying the bulk of the narrative while Hill stands out a little more. I liked how interpretative the characters are and even though the pace is slow, I was always intrigued. And naked.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 25, 2015)

Damn, I missed True Story.

EDIT: Oh wait I did see true Story. It was meh. I was waiting for a big twist, but it was kinda lackluster for me. I wasn't ever really invested or believed what was happening. But it was okay.

B+ seems high.

I would say C+ at most for me personally.


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goku shouldn't have been able to close any gap though with a 3 million power level

he should have been splattered like Krillin with the first opening moves

and Freeza never trained before..........he was born with a power level of 100-120 million

he's of an unknown alien species where you don't know how training would even affect him

it's not completely illogical if albeit a tiny bit absurdist


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2015)

Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension review is in sig!



tari101190 said:


> Damn, I missed True Story.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait I did see true Story. It was meh. I was waiting for a big twist, but it was kinda lackluster for me. I wasn't ever really invested or believed what was happening. But it was okay.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess I just liked how the characters played their roles. James Franco acts like a normal, nice guy, but there is just something...off about him, without there ever being some sort of out-of-character moment. I also like movies that allow you to make your own alternate character interpretations, without the movie ever spelling anything out for you. I'm honestly surprised how strongly I reacted to the movie, which for the most part, tells a very simple story that I've seen done many times before, while also being the kind of movie that I usually don't bother with.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2015)

The World said:


> Goku shouldn't have been able to close any gap though with a 3 million power level
> 
> he should have been splattered like Krillin with the first opening moves
> 
> ...



Why shouldn't Goku have been able to do so? He had a previously known power up that multiplied his power. ken x 10 and ken x 20 and then SS was x 50. 3 x 10 was 30 million when Frieza was just toying with him but still beating Gokus ass all over the place and 3 x 20 was 60 million which put him on a level with 50% Frieza but Goku still couldn't beat him. Nothing I see wrong with that.

As for Frieza I agree with you for the most part. I think I said earlier I didn't mind the explanation that Frieza never trained and your add in of not knowing how an alien would power up makes sense, but I am also with you on it being a bit absurd. The gap should have been way too big to cover that quickly. 

Unless of course they just pull a number out of the air that Frieza going golden gives him a power up of times 1000 or something crazy like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2015)

Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension

Not remotely scary. Incredibly dumb and annoying. The little girl was a twerp. If she was my kid I'd have taught her a good lesson. Just stupid. I'm glad it's flopped. Should put an end to this garbage. 

E


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 25, 2015)

Dragon Ball super = shit

And does nothing but allows DBZ fans to jerk off to power levels


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Last Witch Hunter:

I was asleep through most of it/5


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2015)

good riddance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2015)

Y'all will stand in line for hours just for the newest iphone , but y'all won't watch his movies?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 25, 2015)

Free iphones for first screenings should do the trick Gesy


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 25, 2015)

Steve Jobs was great though...


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2015)

*Extraordinary Tales* - 8/10

A series of animated shorts about Poe's stories, featuring my god Roger Corman. Once I found out about it, I had to drag my ass to the overpriced hipster theater downtown to see this. 

Like most collections of short stories, the various sections were hit-or-miss. Most grievances were questions of "why did they do it this way" or "why was this part cut." Quality-wise I think all the shorts were very well done. And, intentional or not, I thought the inclusion of narration by a few now-deceased actors added a nice touch of macabre. Animation-wise, my favorite was the black and white "Tell-Tale Heart" 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Definitely worth checking out if you like Poe's works and/or like animation.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Dragon Ball super = shit
> 
> And does nothing but allows DBZ fans to jerk off to power levels




People who boil Dragonball down to only the action are the worst.




Also the fights have always been about more than the power levels it is about the sick lines on the page and the motion of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2015)

The only one who cares about Steve Jobs is Hollywood. Good riddance to it all.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2015)

>fan of DBZ for more than action


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2015)

I just find the rhythm of his drawn action to be perfection that the animated versions never quite get down.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 25, 2015)

On a scale of 1-10 how stupid is Escape Plan? 

Liam Neeson as Jason Bourne is an UNKNOWN concept to me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm back from Omaha.  Underrated American city.


----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2015)

I still think most people simply love Dragonball because it was their first manga and influenced them heavily because of that.


----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2015)

And i am suprised by the Steve Jobs movie not doing well. The names attached to it made me think it would be a decent success.

I'll probably watch it at home whenever i get the chance. Not in a big rush to see it.
But i am interrested in how he is portrayed.

His number one quality was him being a marketing genius. The man could sell people basically everything.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2015)

Slice can you PM me some good german movies. I've already watched Des Leben der Anderen, planning to watch Phoenix and Victoria. I need some other stuff to watch the following month.


----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2015)

I rarely watch German cinema. Most are comedies (i dont really like comedies) or romances.

Pretty good stuff would be:

Vincent will Meer
Kriegerin
Die Fremde
Das Parf?m - Die Geschichte eines M?rders (not a pure German film but based on a German novel and produced / directed by Germans)
Lola Rennt


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2015)

Slice, I gotta admit, I am intrigued by the plot of Der letzte Bulle.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

Detective.  You on board with the Jessica Jones hype yet?


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2015)

You know it, dude.


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> if you hated the anime, you probably wouldn't like the manga that much more
> 
> though the manga is a lot more trimmed down in comparison because the anime is pretty filleriffic



yea DB isn't for everyone

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp4Iu7XGKjM[/YOUTUBE]

but I love this fight especially

I hate the new animation style they use in anime these days

the old school animation was just perfect


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

Dragonball GT animation is a joke even compared to Dragonball.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

Jem and the Holograms bombed?  Why didn't you guys support it?


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> I rarely watch German cinema. Most are comedies (i dont really like comedies) or romances.
> 
> Pretty good stuff would be:
> 
> ...



Der Untergang is really good too



Rukia said:


> Jem and the Holograms bombed?  Why didn't you guys support it?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Dragonball GT* animation is a joke even compared to Dragonball.



negged for mentioning this abomination bro


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

I meant to watch Supergirl. But I forgot that it was on tonight. I bet a bunch of other people forgot too. Serves them right. That is what happens when you start a new series a month into the television season.


----------



## Slice (Oct 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Slice, I gotta admit, I am intrigued by the plot of Der letzte Bulle.



The idea is pretty nice.
It suffers from (compared to US series) non existant budget for TV series.



Jena said:


> Der Untergang is really good too



It is.

Dont know why i forgot it i even own it on DVD.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2015)

Damn never gonna be any new Ohrai posters, Rest in Peace


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2015)

Horror Stories

Korean horror anthology containing four stories. Ranging from two children home alone, a serial killer on a plane, a cautionary tale about greed and a zombie apocalypse. 

Some of the stories work but most of them don't. Alot of the stories forego tension for cheap thrills and just crazy amounts of gore. It's a shame because some of the stories are really tense but then give way to amateurish jump scares. Anyway the Zombie apocalypse story is pretty good. And the serial killer on the plane was quite good.

C


----------



## Stein (Oct 27, 2015)

Requiem for a Dream.

Had interesting imagery. Only could really sympathise with one of the characters though.

I liked the movie, but I wouldn't watch it again any time soon.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2015)

The Martian!


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Martian!



He got the last laugh against Mother Nature, and Neil Armstrong!


----------



## Slice (Oct 28, 2015)

Stein said:


> Requiem for a Dream.
> 
> Had interesting imagery. Only could really sympathise with one of the characters though.
> 
> I liked the movie, but I wouldn't watch it again any time soon.



I dont think any of the characters are meant to be sympathised with



Rukia said:


>



Well technically the kid isnt wrong.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


>



This reminds me of one time when I was in 7th grade, this teacher who hated me b/c I got her in trouble with the school docked me points on a multiple-choice test because my "capital Ds were too thin" (??? whatever the fuck that means). It was one of those tests where you wrote the letter next to the question _and_ circled it below. I pointed it out to her that I had also circled it, and she said that she only looked at the letters next to the questions and not the circled answers (whut). 

The one positive in that story is that when I went home I showed it to my mom and she was pissed af, called up the school and verbally eviscerated the principal. The next day the teacher silently gave back my test with a corrected grade.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well technically the kid isnt wrong.


I don't understand common core at all.  I guess it is basically an overreaction to modern technology.


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2015)

Toronto on brink of a mob war, Italy warns

Let's see Detective try to wiggle out of this one.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2015)

Detective is a professional wriggler.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2015)

Fake story.  I have been all over the world.  Toronto is as safe as any city I have ever been to.  Italy being incompetent like usual.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2015)

Halloween (1978)- A

Cop Car: B

Well done, from the technical aspects to the acting, while there's also a hefty amount of artistry to this indy flick. But it is overdramatized at times and the kids can be unbelievably stupid.

Edit: Ennoea has a soft bottom.


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Toronto on brink of a mob war, Italy warns
> 
> Let's see Detective try to wiggle out of this one.





Ennoea said:


> Detective is a professional wriggler.



DAT ENNO





Rukia said:


> Fake story.  I have been all over the world.  Toronto is as safe as any city I have ever been to.  Italy being incompetent like usual.



Rukia is right. We are listed as the 8th safest city in the world, and the 1st in North America.


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2015)

Also, HOLY SHIT, is this like a GOAT storyline ever or what?

I mean, WTF, so many twists.


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2015)

BC seems safer than Toronto.


----------



## Varg (Oct 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vD7-tIpCq4M[/YOUTUBE]

Been a while since bollywood churned out a good dark comedy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2015)

The Lobster

The first half of this film was absolutely perfect with its mix of dark comedy and satire. The second half was slightly more of a love story which lacked focus and lost some momentum, in any case a great film. Colin Ferrel really is one of the best actors his age and he don't get enough credit. Really enjoyed it. Can't wait to watch it again.

A-


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't care for the third act.  But yes.  I was totally into the Lobster for the first hour or so.  And I thought Lea Seydoux was excellent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2015)

The Last Witch Hunter: C

Reminded me way too much of "The Seventh Son", which also deals with the resurrection of a witch queen, a love interest witch who is good, a teacher-pupil dynamic, etc. I don't think it's a rip-off or anything, but both stories were pretty generic. Most of its ideas were underdeveloped, the relationships even moreso than I didn't like how...well adjusted Vin Deasil's character was. He seems way too content with immortality, which takes away any drama from that concept. 

Every time the film started picking up momentum, it would slow to a crawl and the end result that I couldn't call the movie entertaining. Yet it does have some really cool visual ideas for the action scenes and I like when films have their own worlds, with their own sets of rules. The action itself was pretty good, even if the pacing was choppy. I'd say this is a solid rental, especially if you have netflix. But pretty mediocre overall.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

I feel pretty good about my Dallas hotel room.  The room has two floors and two bathrooms.  Love that automatic upgrade.  It pays to be an ambassador.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I didn't care for the third act.  But yes.  I was totally into the Lobster for the first hour or so.  And I thought Lea Seydoux was excellent.



The third act is more of a forbidden love story which is too much of a contrast. Also they didn't explain how Lea Seydoux was so formidable that they all listened to her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

I was at the fitness center.  And the television was set to TBS.  And the latest Resident Evil was on.  Good lord is that movie confusing.  I don't know what the fuck is going on in that franchise.

I found myself laughing quite a bit though.  Gun battles where no one successfully shoots anyone.  A little girl that doesn't act scared or startled at all even though there are monsters running around everywhere.  Even without sound it was all pretty funny.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

Stunna's a mod?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Stunna's a mod?



wait... what?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Stunna's a mod?



Which forum?


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Which forum?



KT.... but it's awkward as fuck somewhat because he abandoned us like fucking Vaulto.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying that, I thought it was the Disney Section


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

Good on ya, Stunna. 

Now get your ass back in here and become the new Parallax. It's your destiny.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

To be honest though, I hope he doesn't go corrupt like Para

I mean, he's a nice dude, but probably one of the worst mods ever overall. Para became the embodiment of the LAPD in a digital forum manifestation.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2015)

He'll be fine my Canadian friend. 

I'm just pleased we kicked Chelsea butt today.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2015)

The next megaharrison?


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> The next megaharrison?



Nah, Stunna knows he can't pull that shit after all the time we invested in developing him as a human being and a responsible individual.

Unless he just bans us now whenever we disagree with his antics 



... but then again, I beat Preet at the height of his reign of tyranny, so that has to count for something.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

Stunna can't be corrupted - his entire being has been overwritten by Disney goodness and decency. 

I  I don't think Para ever talked to me before.  Not even once.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2015)

Para too hip for us soldiers now

The lazy captain


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2015)

Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Absolute power corrupts absolutely.



The amount Para blazes his brain is long gone corruptin'


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Stunna, change the thread back to it's former glory:

*100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre: A Suspect Rating Thread*


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2015)

I know next to nothing on these NF Politics you are talking about.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2015)

Stunna  is a mod??? Really.  Wow.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

I've seen some shit in my time on NF, LB

A lot of questionable as fuck shit, but there is still hope within me for the betterment of this place

Stunna being made a mod is a small step in the right direction, imo


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

That's the stuff Detective. Stunna's a good guy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 31, 2015)

Stunner is a mod now!?

the slaves running the plantation SMH


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Stunner is a mod now!?
> 
> the slaves running the plantation SMH



  



... on a side note, though. It's been quite a journey for oldfucks like us, huh Boner?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> ... on a side note, though. It's been quite a journey for oldfucks like us, huh Boner?



homelessness, college, jail, wealth...you name it bro; it's happened. AND I STILL post here like a fucking fiend.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> homelessness, college, jail, wealth...you name it bro; it's happened. AND I STILL post here like a fucking fiend.



We are the last remnants of the OG days

Remember fucking Raikiri and his glorious commentary? And LoTU? I know I verbally abused the fuck out of the latter, and shamed him, but a part of me still wonders where are they now?


BACK IN DA DAY, I CAN STILL HEAR'EM, THE CRYING CHILDREN

/END IBIKI-SENSEI


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> I've seen some shit in my time on NF, LB
> 
> A lot of questionable as fuck shit, but there is still hope within me for the betterment of this place
> 
> Stunna being made a mod is a small step in the right direction, imo



Ya, stunna is a good guy. I'm gonna miss fucking with him


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

LB a cowardly shit 

If talking shit to a mod like Para, or beating down Preet in a verbal/text assault doesn't get you into trouble, what makes you think we can't continue to tease Stunna?

He will take it, and will like it

Just like those good ol' days

First rule of KT, you must learn that you need to dish out as good as you receive


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2015)

I didn't mean it that way lol. It's just that he's not posting here anymore, which is the place where I used to mess with him.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I didn't mean it that way lol. It's just that he's not posting here anymore, which is the place where I used to mess with him.



  




.... yeah, I get what you mean. What the fuck is a use for a KT mod who doesn't interact with the heart of the KT?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2015)

Mind games Detective, mind games


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Speedy


----------



## teddy (Oct 31, 2015)

Stunna's a mo-


nah, i won't do it 


I see him lurking tho. congrats and may you actually do your job, unlike para


----------



## teddy (Oct 31, 2015)

This character development


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I see you brought your big boy pants today.



They call them pampers in the US, mate


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2015)

some things never change


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

I think it's bullshit that we can't have bigger avas  

elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Btw congratulations you elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

I actually suggested some really great forum upgrades a while back, that Preet had considered to implement(some of which has already happened, i.e. Quote Notification) but that fucking upgrade to the overall UI of the forum has yet to happen still.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2015)

Expect nothing from a sell-out like Preet breh


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2015)

I never sold out.


----------



## teddy (Oct 31, 2015)

He bought in


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2015)

ted. said:


> He bought in


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Dream said:


> I never sold out.





ted. said:


> He bought in



HOLY SHIT

THIS FUCKING COUNTER RESPONSE


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2015)

ted. said:


> He bought in



.       .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2015)

Para is still the worst mod.  I might have to bring back film club. Spruce this place up alittle. He's let this section go to comatose.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Preet, since I can't PM you, check your rep bar.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

The Last Witch Hunter:  C.

About what you would expect.

The best part of the theatre experience was when I saw a really fat woman walk into a Burnt screening.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Three Weeks_ 



[YOUTUBE]nWHUjuJ8zxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

Trick R Treat is on.  And it is fucking fantastic.  Everyone should check it out if they haven't already.  The ultimate Halloween film!


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Rukia,

I got tickets to Spectre for next Thursday, a day before the North American release. Going with my dad, since he was the one who got me into Bond in the first place.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

I will probably have to wait till Saturday.  In the mean time.  I will definitely watch Casino Royale and Skyfall this week.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Dude, I think I found a way to properly revive Film Club and as I mentioned last month, make it a TV club too.

But these fucking dudes in here don't respond when I am trying to gain feedback.

Imagine watching Jessica Jones with a group of peers in the KT?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

Film Club was fun.  I support bringing it back.

But we have lost a lot of key members lately.  That is a bit of a problem.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

We can build it back.

We have the technology!


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia,
> 
> I got tickets to Spectre for next Thursday, a day before the North American release. Going with my dad, since he was the one who got me into Bond in the first place.



We have Thursday releases here as well.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2015)

Dream said:


> We have Thursday releases here as well.



Fuck you Preet, your peanut gallery comments mean nothing here 

It just means that you are in a city that has early screenings as well.

They are providing dinner as well with our viewing, as part of the experience.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2015)

Last Knights: B-

Strongly inspired by the '47 Ronin' tale, a real life story where a white dude and some unimportant Japanese guys got vengeance after killing a sorceress. This isn't an adaptation though, as it has its own world and story. This was okay, boasting some cool visuals, an interesting atmosphere and decent production values- the cast in particular includes Clive Owen and Morgan Freeman, among others. I liked some of the drama and the ambiguity as to whether or not the protagonist has really lost his way. But the action was hard to follow, the pacing was a little too slow and the dialogue was overcooked. Even Morgan Freeman struggled with delivering these lines. But it's not bad at all. The director previously did the "Casshern" movie and "Goemon".


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 1, 2015)

*Inside Out*

Surprisingly well done. The previews didn't leave me with high expectations but for the most part I thought Pixar nailed it with this one. Very good animation and _imaginative_, is probably the best word to use. Really liked what they did with the world inside of her mind. I always give a lot of credit when a movie goes for an emotional response and actually get it out of me. When Pixar wanted you to feel something you felt it. Not always a hit on the comedy but you expect that with kids stuff.

My biggest gripe (and it isn't a major thing) was how the emotions worked. What I mean is, all of the emotions wanted her happy so it didn't always make sense as to why they didn't just let Joy do everything and make every memory happy. On top of that they gave the emotions other emotions so they didn't always seem to represent what they were supposed to. 

Anyway, good stuff.

4.5/5


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 1, 2015)

*Spectre*

just watched this and i was a little out of it so not currently up to offering substantive analysis but my overall impression is that it was too long, poorly structured, the premise and plot revelations were kind of weird in a bad way re: the film's attempt to connect everything to bond's childhood and a single overarching nemesis who had clearly been hastily created and didn't organically fit into bond's background, and the eye-popping budget seemed to have mostly been spent on blowing up buildings (which got pretty old)

it was inferior to skyfall in virtually every respect 

stray observations

- the way bond seduced monica bellucci's character was extremely weird. he was basically interrogating her while making out with her. made me snigger uncontrollably, which i'm guessing wasn't the intention
- spectre seems like kind of a big-league criminal organisation, kind of like the junior illuminati...surely a bit too professional to delegate important tasks based on one competitor snapping another competitor's neck? surely that's just a miniboss level henchman thing to do, rather than something meriting credit
- was C supposed to be gay?
- waltz's blofeld was a curious return to the bond villains of old with their convoluted and unnecessary serial villain gambits that were always doomed to fail. i didn't like it. he just came off as weirdly incompetent
- surprise bulletproof glass! rogue nation did it better
- the new cinematographer didn't come close to living up to roger deakins' work on skyfall. sad to spend so much money on a movie and have it look...well, just decent


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2015)

*Crimson Peak
9/10
*(cause I was actually expecting something else and it seemed too romantic to me)

and I don't know what to think about it.

I loved the costumes and the architecture, I also enjoyed the actors' play.
And I enjoyed Guillermo Del Toro. A lot.

This one actually reminded me of 'El laberinto del fauno'.


----------



## Slice (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd love a revived Film Club.

But i dont know if recent "restructres" in my life go along well with watching a movie at 1 in the morning.

I'd try to make it happen though


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd want that, but I'm not sure I could show up most of the time.


----------



## Grape (Nov 2, 2015)

*The Martian - B+/10

*Saw it in theater with the brother and his fiancee.


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)

Guys,

What happened to Masterrace?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

He might be in jail.  That would be my first guess.


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)

I thought so as well, Rukia. And it saddened me. He was living life too recklessly.

10 may as well have gotten him 20, indeed.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

I thought he would take precautions after Subway Jared.  I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Guys,
> 
> What happened to Masterrace?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 2, 2015)

So I started watching Mr. Robot. It's been looking awesome so far.


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)

Jena not holding back


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> So I started watching Mr. Robot. It's been looking awesome so far.



OMG, it's Mike.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

They need to cancel American Horror Story.  It seems to be pretty terrible this season.


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)

The first season was good as a standalone, really. They tried to push their luck too much, and made it into a serial anthology series.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2015)

Granted I've only ever seen the first episode, but having it be an anthology series doesn't sound like an inherently bad idea.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

I actually liked Coven.  But Freak Show was boring.  Hotel is seriously one of the worst shows in a long time.  Nothing redeeming about the show.  No likable characters.  I don't need a show like that in my life.


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2015)

I liked parts of the second season, but the alien subplot was bizarre. I actually didn't like the first season, but I'm not a fan of ghost stories so that's likely part of it.

Freak Show was terrible though, I was really disappointed in that season. Only part I liked was when they killed that asshole guy and the 3 boob lady pulled out some popcorn and started chowing down while he was drowning.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2015)

Scream Queens is much better because it focuses on the comedy.  But even Scream Queens won't work if there are too many episodes.  They need to start to wrap things up.


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)

Stunna be honest, the best part of being a mod here is that you know we will behave ourselves, and you basically just get to take advantage of the fact that you have larger avy and multi-name change privileges now


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2015)

I have zero delusions that my being a mod will change my dynamic with anyone or the behavior of the posters in this section ...

but the aesthetic privileges are the highlight, yes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2015)

>"we will behave ourselves"
>because Stunna's a mod now


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >"we will behave ourselves"
> >because Stunna's a mod now



Gesy knowing exactly what I implied by that subtle remark 

Our chemistry is forever eternal


----------



## Grape (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys, The Martian was better than I expected, but I must say that throughout 90% of the film, I was thinking about a certain The Revenant trailer that had just wrapped up.

It may be the most exhilarating trailer experience I've ever had in a theater. When I saw the opening of the trailer, I whispered to my brother, "this will be film of the year". At the end of it, he was speechless.

Holy fuck. The drums.


----------



## Slice (Nov 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> Guys, The Martian was better than I expected, but I must say that throughout 90% of the film, I was thinking about a certain The Revenant trailer that had just wrapped up.
> 
> It may be the most exhilarating trailer experience I've ever had in a theater. When I saw the opening of the trailer, I whispered to my brother, "this will be film of the year". At the end of it, he was speechless.
> 
> Holy fuck. The drums.



Still havent seen that trailer on the big screen. Its not attached to any movie here yet.



Stunna said:


> I have zero delusions that my being a mod will change my dynamic with anyone or the behavior of the posters in this section ...
> 
> but the aesthetic privileges are the highlight, yes.



Congratulations on getting a mod job


----------



## Grape (Nov 3, 2015)

It's lovely.

Wish we went to IMAX


----------



## Grape (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunna doesn't even post here, why is he a mod?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

I've always consistently posted in the Theatre.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

Too consistently I'm afraid.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunner too uppity now, lording his moddery over everyone...should change his name to Massa.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Too consistently I'm afraid.


tfw I'm pretty sure this is the first time we've posted on the same page in months

troll harder, my dude


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

Nah, you'll take it slowly, don't wanna use it all at once


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

I'mma let it slide since you reppin' "Prison School."


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

My job here is done


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2015)

REZNOR, BLUE, DREAM, TAZMO, MBXX, JOVE, PARA, MEGA, COMMANDER RED, KENNETH

FUCKING EXPLAIN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!



AFFIRMATIVE ACTION DOESNT WORK THAT WAY YOU FUCKS!!!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

Huey

what's good?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2015)

in b4 ban


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunna can't ban me he's just now a over glorified snitch!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well.
> 
> He's probably not wrong


True, true.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone watched Catastrophe? Nice little 1st season comedy?


----------



## Grape (Nov 3, 2015)

First they make that Mexican a mod, now this black dude.

Affirmative blaction is real, guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2015)

They've just announced a TV series of His Dark Materials. Can't wait to see what they do with the series.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> First they make that Mexican a mod, now this black dude.
> 
> Affirmative blaction is real, guys.



No worry when the Affirmation action for fat virgins come along you'll be on top of the........wait Stunna filled up both those slots already


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 3, 2015)

Chill on Stunna guiys

You'll make him quit early


----------



## Grape (Nov 3, 2015)

Affirmative blaction job security.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

You bein' real hateful for no reason right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2015)

No one likes seeing a brother make it, Stunna .


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 3, 2015)

crabs in a bucket


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 3, 2015)

this is a really good reaction gif


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> crabs in a bucket


[YOUTUBE]dk6CSInMDSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

I found a gif set made from a video where John Boyega does Harrison Ford impersonations lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I found a gif set made from a video where John Boyega does Harrison Ford impersonations lol



Black guy in new Star Wars?

[YOUTUBE]tndj0QhZh-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Good shit.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

He was very decent in Attack the Block


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2015)

There's lot of people in this section who deserve modship over Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2015)

"The Mad King"...for example


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

lol

you just won't stop, will you?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2015)

Ill make a terrible mod, and I'm no snitch.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

Mad King might be a pretty good Moderator.  I don't think very many people like him.  But I know almost everyone on the board has a ton of respect for the guy.  That's probably a good trait for a mod.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 3, 2015)

Rukia in on it


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

rukia you sick anarchist son of a bitch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2015)

Can you imagine how mad those who have him on ignore would be?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

You mean 90% of the whole forum

edit; unless you meant irl


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 3, 2015)

any good movies and series to watch while working editing videos?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Mad King might be a pretty good Moderator.  I don't think very many people like him.  But I know almost everyone on the board has a ton of respect for the guy.  That's probably a good trait for a mod.



classic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> any good movies and series to watch while working editing videos?



Good movie :Fargo
Good series :Fargo


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good movie :Fargo
> Good series :Fargo



Literally any suggestion would help....literally i'v just been stuck marathoning Game Grumps and Nostalgia critic videos....getting pretty dull. Especially with Doug's sense of humor starting to revolve around a borderline fascist point of view that everyone who likes a certain movie are all brainwashed morons. (Literally his last 20 something videos have all been about that)


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good movie :Fargo
> Good series :Fargo


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

I haven't watched a Doug Walker video in ages.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I haven't watched a Doug Walker video in ages.



Lately he doesn't even review themovies anymore. He just creates a 30 minute long skit parodying the entire film with his "actors"

Mad Max: Fury Road, Pixels, Jurassic World, Hocus Pocus. Were all just him and the other guys cosplaying as characters from the movies.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

Good movies to watch?  Trick R Treat.  I tried to watch it the other day.  But my PS4 is picky as fuck and decided it was too dirty or scratched to play (the copy is pristine).


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Spectre. It's _okay,_ but nothing special, has a troublesome script and wasted characters, and the twist is just "ugh".

3/5.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

Read a lot of negative reviews on Spectre. I guess I'm not going to the theatre after all


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

Less competition for the rest of us.  I'm available all weekend except Saturday during the Gladbach match.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Read a lot of negative reviews on Spectre. I guess I'm not going to the theatre after all



Same, I guess I'll end up renting. I still haven't seen Mission Impossible or U.N.C.L.E; so no rush.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 3, 2015)

masamune, i liked your review, but i think you overrated its cinematography 

otherwise an incisive and detailed examination of the many stupid things in spectre


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm still gonna catch it in theaters, myself.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Same, I guess I'll end up renting. I still haven't seen Mission Impossible or U.N.C.L.E; so no rush.



I literally saw both of them yesterday, and both were a huge positive surprise to me. I was expecting them to be average at best but the two of them were quite decent to say the least.

I'd say you're in for a treat.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

I missed both "Rouge Nation" and "UNCLE," too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

Mission Impossible is a legit top 5 film of the year candidate.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2015)

It's the 2nd best of the franchise imo, after the first.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

I had tears in my eyes during the opera.  Such a good scene.  I also immediately wanted to book a flight to Vienna.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

Seriously.  So fucking good.  This is a must watch!

[YOUTUBE]fw6MBgOs1jU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

And the motorcycle chase!  My god the motorcycle chase!  Even ultra-picky Luc liked it guys.


----------



## teddy (Nov 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I had tears in my eyes during the opera.  Such a good scene.  I also immediately wanted to book a flight to Vienna.



Guess it's safe to say rogue nation is a better bond film


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2015)

The 33 looks campy.  I'm out.


----------



## Slice (Nov 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> any good movies and series to watch while working editing videos?



Psych

Its quite funny, a rather small cast of characters and paced in a way that you dont have to be observant 100% of the time so its easy to watch while working.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I had tears in my eyes during the opera.  *Such a good scene.  I also immediately wanted to book a flight to Vienna.*



lol I must admit I also felt the same way


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Mission Impossible is a legit top 5 film of the year candidate.



Oof

What an indictment of 2015


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2015)

The key word is candidate.  Which actually gives me a ton of wiggle room.

I actually think that it has been a fantastic year so far.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 4, 2015)

Once again Para brushed off


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 4, 2015)

Not sure if it's going to get any awards, might be a stretch but it was satisfying asf


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nvg0LwWeTU[/YOUTUBE]

this is great


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2015)

Hunger Games 1 (Rewatch) - 3/5

John Wick (Rewatch) - 5/5

Two movies in two days. Must be some kind of personal record this year.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 5, 2015)

You like John Wick Slice?


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2015)

My favorite action movie in recent years


----------



## Grape (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah, John Wick was surprisingly good.

Heard a movie pitch on Movie Fights about doing a sequel, and focusing on the residents/guests of the hotel instead of Wick.

Sounded p badass.


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Once again Para brushed off


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2015)

London Has Fallen looks super entertaining.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2015)

lol apparently when Steve Jobs approached Aaron Sorkin about writing a Pixar movie (which he obviously turned down), the idea that Sorkin mulled around was a movie about inanimate writing tools that wrote screenplays for a down-on-his-luck writer a la "Ratatouille."


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2015)

That sounds fun to me Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2015)

I mean, hey, we'll never know


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2015)

I like when talented people get involved with something outside of their comfort zone.  I would love to have seen this come to fruition.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2015)

The Man in the High Castle looks good.  I have always wanted to read the book.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2015)

Why is Stunna a mod?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

VBD       pls


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2015)

Violent by Design said:


> Why is Stunna a mod?



To rustle your jimmies bro


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

Violent by Design said:


> Why is Stunna a mod?


Rooney rule.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Rooney rule.





All the Uncle Toms and tokens need love after all


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2015)

It's hard to accept man. You were born when internet porn was already a thing.

That shit blows my mind.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2015)

was *FOCUS* good?

im about to DL it but i dont wanna bother if it's shit tier.

Im a Will Smif fan but you know ever since he had Jaden shit's been down hill for my man.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2015)

It was entertaining and a good way to waste time.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

It's entertaining, I guess iirc


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2015)

Plus there's Margot Robbie which is a strong reason to watch any movie at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

Focus is terrible.  The first 10 minutes are boring and it never gets better.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

that's probably also true


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2015)

It's shit, but entertaining/watchable.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

Warcraft looks pretty disappointing.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2015)

It looks horrible

You have every stupid cliche in one trailer:


Racist who thinks the savages should all be destroyed
    Rival who thinks they can be saved / redeemed
    Interracial love story
    Sage savage that just wants what's best for his people


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

Exactly.  Lazy filmmaking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Has there ever been a good video game  movie?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

No.  There has never been a good video game movie.

Warcraft looks like trash.  But let's discuss something else.  THERE IS A NEW FUCKING STAR WARS TRAILER!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Has there ever been a good video game  movie?



ded or alive


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

lol, I remember when I watched House of the Dead.  Wow, that one was really brutal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Violent by Design said:


> ded or alive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh yeah

Tron and Wreck-it Ralph


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2015)

WC and Assassin's Creed will determine the fate of all video game movies to come. 

If they fail, we won't see another big budget fantasy movie for years. The earth will be salted. And confidence for video game adaptations will be even lower.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone thought Palo Alto was watchable? Reviews look good.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

It isn't the most original movie, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 6, 2015)

I like the Halo shorts/miniseries they make every once in a while. Not really movies tho


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2015)

*Film:* Spectre
*Rating:*  / Nofucksgiven
Comments: None


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2015)

Lea Seydoux, doe

HNNNNNNNNNGH


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> OMG, it's Mike.



Hi Detective, long time no see.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 6, 2015)

*Beasts of no Nation*- Goddam was this movie terrible. And I don't mean in the quality department, but damn, now I really understand the logic that child soldiers use to get into bad shit like this . The first half was slow, but I loved the second half, and dat score .

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 6, 2015)

Ant-Man was good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

I agree.  Really enjoyed Ant Man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2015)

Still haven't seen Birdman.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

You should rectify that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

I own Birdman, but I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally watched Kingsman, great watch and a solid spy movie with a little twist in places. 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

8/10 is a fair score dude.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2015)

Spectre: B-

I pretty much agree with everyone else. There are quite a few really cool action set pieces, but everything felt pretty underdeveloped. Christoph Waltz? Underused. Batista? Underused. Everything? Underused. I didn't dislike anything, but I wanted more of everything. Plus, the plot reminded me too much of Mission Impossible 5 and Captain America 2 at points. Nevertheless, it was satisfying as another Bond adventure, the biggest problem being that it followed the exceptional "Skyfall". 

The intro theme was awesome though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> The intro theme was awesome though.


Go easy on him, guys.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 8/10 is a fair score dude.



Just bought Coherence dude. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It isn't the most original movie, but it's pretty good.



Just rented it. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Go easy on him, guys.



Hold me back, Stunna!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Go easy on him, guys.



Actually, let me clarify on this. I loved the visuals, particularly the Octopus motif and the allusions to Bonds past enemies. Quite frankly, I can't remember the song itself very well. 

On another note, you can tell that Daniel Craig isn't in the best of shape at this point. He's constantly wearing black (which makes you look thinner) and turtlenecks. I can't remember any manservice. It wasn't a big deal and didn't distract me like...let's say any modern day Steven Seagal...but you can tell that he's getting up there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 7, 2015)

i thought the intro to spectre was hilariously dumb considering it was half japanese tentacle porn lel


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2015)

Honestly Warcraft looks about as good as i expected it to be.
I never understood the tendency of the Blizzard art design to pack the rather dark backstories into all those bright and clean and colorful visuals.

Interactions between human and CGI characters are tough here because of the visual style.
This should have been fully animated to begin with.

Also it comes to late. It should have been able to ride along the hype wave of LotR. People don't eat up the fantasy epic up like they used to.

I guess at worst it will be an enjoyable fantasy flick not hurting anybody but it will make it or break it with the casual audience. Don't know how its for you younger folks but Warcraft has a terrible reputation among the ~35-50 crowd because of all the backlash the MMO produced regarding addictions to video games.
Also you just know that there will be hordes of hyper nerds dressing up and running to the opening weekends. This will leave the impression on general populace that the movie is only to be watched by those people.

Plus being a video game movie in general is bad for box office, because so many people don't want to see that 'kid stuff'.

Its really tough to market.


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Just bought Coherence dude. Can't wait to watch it.



I didn't really like it


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

fuck you liver turd bird brains


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2015)

What? tell me it didn't suck ass, even for an indie


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2015)

Video Games also have awful plots, it would make sense that their movie adaptions suck. You would need a very talented writer and director to make a video game movie work.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2015)

Warcraft movie looks pants


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

Warcraft looks...Pants? 

I had to think about that and I was curious as to what that meant, so I saw the trailer for myself and...It looks tots pants yo. I still dont know what that means, but I shall say that as much as I can.

Seriously, I'd personally prefer a Warcraft 3 storyline. If it's the 'orc vs alliance', it would be too indistinguishable from Lord of the Rings in concept. But throw in hordes of the undead...I will ejaculate all over everyone in this forum. Starting with Ennaea, because that would be the pants thing to do.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought the intro to spectre was hilariously dumb considering it was half japanese tentacle porn lel



I agree. I thought it was poorly done.

What a fucking waste of a film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

My only beef with the Warcraft film is the time period they started it from. I know that is more or less the origin of the Orc vs Human storyline but they should have started the movie from WoW instead with more races make it truly feel like the epic fantasy that is Warcraft.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 7, 2015)

The World said:


> fuck you liver turd bird brains



What did you think of it then? 

Liverbird why didn't you like it?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2015)

Deep meaning wannabe that didn't pull it off as supposed. Don't misunderstand it's not that bad, it's okay, it's average.. but I didn't like it. These kind of movies are sensitive and easy to crash and burn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

MANCHESTER UNTIED!!!!!!


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm proud of you, Detective. I figured you were all in for Bond films regardless of how much they suck. 

Spectre must be a heaping pile of horse shit


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

They are fucking celebrating it in the UK

Are they insane?

Lea Seydoux was the lone saving grace of it due to her off the charts hotness, especially in those lovely light summer dresses, but even her storyline was forced as fuck


----------



## teddy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just watch this, detective

[YOUTUBE]WPxWDnA3IwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

ted. said:


> Just watch this, detective
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WPxWDnA3IwU[/YOUTUBE]



teddy, you clearly know how to sooth a weary soul of a fellow bro


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

Warudo dun goofed, and Pseudo'd his post


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

i put it in the more appropriate thread

no one here gives 2 fucks about warcraft

i have yet to see rogue nation

has it come out on blu ray yet?


----------



## teddy (Nov 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> teddy, you clearly know how to sooth a weary soul of a fellow bro



Between kingsman and rogue nation, bond just couldn't compete and folded under pressure. best to focus on the best of what we had this year


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

ted. said:


> Between kingsman and rogue nation, bond just couldn't compete and folded under pressure. best to focus on the best of what we had this year



Dat Man from UNCLE swag, too, doe


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2015)

Ant-Man was good. One of the few hero movies I've ever liked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

The Jennifer Lawrence/Natalie Dormer kiss is probably the best thing to happen all year.  Why are we not discussing it?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2015)

Detective you're confusing me with that avatar every fucking time. Raptors = Rukia


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

2015 was pretty meh


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

Not film wise.  2015 has been stellar in that department.

AND NOW WE HAVE A KISS OF THE YEAR WINNER!


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

i'm saying majority of movies were meh

like I guess the best of the best were

Mad Max

Ex Machina

Slow West

Straight Outta Compton

Dope

Beasts of No Nation

Rogue Nation

Man from Uncle

Me Earl and the Dying girl

Sicario

The Martian??

Black Mass???

Everest?????

Furious 7 

and Star Wars we shall see


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Detective you're confusing me with that avatar every fucking time. Raptors = Rukia



Well, Rukia and I may or may not be playing mind games with you

The power of six in his custom user title could possibly mean Toronto

6 = Toronto


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2015)

Rukia's thirst off the charts


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not film wise.  2015 has been stellar in that department.
> 
> AND NOW WE HAVE A KISS OF THE YEAR WINNER!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Well, Rukia and I may or may not be playing mind games with you
> 
> The power of six in his custom user title could possibly mean Toronto
> 
> 6 = Toronto


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

Spotlight was awesome.  Check it out when you guys get a chance.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2015)

I watched Youth last night and holy mother of fuck it was stunningly beautiful. Masterfully done, one of this year's best no doubt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

JLaw? Dormer can do better 



Rukia forever trapped in JLaw infinite tsukuyomi


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

just watched it

massive clickbait garbage

but

black swan 2 with jennifer lawrence and natalie dormer

yas


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 7, 2015)

Detective my man did you like the Peanut movie? 

I should watch, I was a fan of the cartoons and comics back in the day.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

I haven't seen it yet mate, but the early reviews say they didn't fuck up our childhood memories, so I shall check it out soon.

Dat trailer was full of feels


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 7, 2015)

I hear Charlie Brown gets shit on as usual 

Franklin is Stunna doe 

Real talk


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 7, 2015)

Poor year for animation doe 

Looks like Peanut is top of an average lot this year

Missing a Toy Story to push shit along.

If only Up stayed on with the first couple of minutes through the movie

Saddest intro ever


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2015)

Jag, wtf are you on about

anyway, im bout to watch U.N.C.L.E.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uncle Buck


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2015)

*Man from Uncle - 8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> Rukia's thirst off the charts


Fuck you!

How was that thirsty?  I didn't say that I beat off to the video or anything.  I just wanted you guys to know that I ship the two of them together really hard!  I want to see the two of them on the red carpet holding hands.  I want to see vacation pictures of the two of them frolicking on a beach in the French riviera.  I want to see them married.  I want to see them adopting children.  There is absolutely nothing thirsty about that.  Pardon me for believing in romance.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

Rukia going hard in the paint


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia going hard in the paint


Thanks bro.

Don't know why my buddy Grape Krush is hating though..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2015)

Someone break Rukia out the Genjutsu he is under already


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

2015 Grape.  We live in a new world.


----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2015)

**


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 7, 2015)

No grapes of wrath? 

Detective I think a Kingsman sequel or prequel will likely be better than Spectre. 

I blame Jason Bourne for destroying the franchise.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

IMO,

1. Casino Royale 
_
*Distance Between North America & Europe*_

2. Skyfall

_*Distance between our galaxy and the next*_

3. Spectre
4. Quantum of Solace


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm going to Spectre tomorrow.  But it is seriously hard to focus on any other movies knowing that the Force Awakens is a little more than a month away.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2015)

Dude, are you taking any vacation time off in the near future? It's been such a busy year. I'm looking to take about 3 or so weeks off to relax, and possibly travel. Maybe towards the end of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2015)

No, I used up all of my vacation for the year.  I might be moving pretty soon though.  And I am thinking about going to Salt Lake for the Sundance Film Festival in January.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you!
> 
> How was that thirsty?  I didn't say that I beat off to the video or anything.  I just wanted you guys to know that I ship the two of them together really hard!  I want to see the two of them on the red carpet holding hands.  I want to see vacation pictures of the two of them frolicking on a beach in the French riviera.  I want to see them married.  I want to see them adopting children.  There is absolutely nothing thirsty about that.  Pardon me for believing in romance.



This is the response of someone who is mad thirsty


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2015)

And being from California, Para is an expert on thirst.

Expert testimony.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> And being from California, Para is an expert on thirst.
> 
> Expert testimony.



Being that he is from California, and also mad thirsty, one could expect that Para's mind is compromised from all that heat exhaustion and massive drought to his system, so the jury cannot take him as a credible witness due to possible LA Life insanity.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

*Spectre:  B+*

It seems as if I am going to be in the minority on this one.  But so be it.  I got to see it for myself.  And I have come up with my own conclusion.  Outside forces will not sway me.

I read when I was booking my tickets that the movie was 160 minutes long.  I barely noticed.  The movie breezed by.  This wasn't like The Dark Knight Rises where I had to constantly remind myself to stop checking my watch.

I was completely engrossed.  The action was great.  The helicopter fight, the airplane chase, and the fight with Bautista.  How could anyone dislike that?

And I was curious the whole film.  What is James investigating?  How is this movie connected to the others?  One thing I really appreciate is that the film never pretends that Quantum of Solace doesn't exist.

All of the actors and characters really clicked for me as well.  I thought a couple of them could have been explored a bit more; but I consider that a minor gripe.  Daniel Craig is a great Bond.  I am going to miss him when he is gone.  And I love the Madeleine Swann character.

We talked about the song before the movie even came out.  The song isn't very good.  I don't enjoy it at all.  But the visuals for the intro were terrific.  Those tentacles were really fantastic.

The third act is definitely weak though.  Blofeld's trap for Bond is just absurd.  And even though I want Bond to retire some day. The execution here just wasn't good enough.  And it comes off as forced and unbelievable.

BACK TO THE HELICOPTER FIGHT!  I want to talk about the helicopter pilot.  I felt terrible for that guy.  I'm not convinced that he was a terrorist or even a bad guy.  Couldn't he have just been a private contractor?  Bond was hitting him first.  As far as I can tell he only fought back in self defense.  I think after Bond killed his client (the Spectre operative); Bond should have stepped back and tried to reason with him to see if he would land the helicopter.  I doubt he wanted to fly the damaged helicopter and fight at the same time.


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm with Detective, these Bond films have become parodies of themselves.

It's sad that Bond must be "outsourced" to movies like The Man from U.N.C.L.E. and The Winter Soldier.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm not buying the explanation the American armed forces gave about the ufo over LA on Saturday. After all, why would they test missiles over the 2nd biggest American city?? This makes no sense to me.


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Jennifer Lawrence/Natalie Dormer kiss is probably the best thing to happen all year.  Why are we not discussing it?



It was kinda cute.
Lawrences confused "_what the hell just happened - quick i need to say *anything* - oh shit i made it worse_" reaction makes it.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective my man did you like the Peanut movie?
> 
> I should watch, I was a fan of the cartoons and comics back in the day.



Im not sure when its opening here but i will probably check it out.
I like the animation style they chose for it mimicking the old hand drawn stuff.



Speedy Jag. said:


> No grapes of wrath?
> 
> Detective I think a Kingsman sequel or prequel will likely be better than Spectre.
> 
> I blame Jason Bourne for destroying the franchise.



Bourne helped revitalize Bond.
They were becoming more and more a parody of themselves.
Have you seen the mess that is Die Another Day?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 9, 2015)

Spectre was really corny, it tried too hard to be a Bond movie ~_~.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 9, 2015)

Brooklyn was a nice film.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 9, 2015)

The traditional Bond movie is dead. 

We can't have a 'Neanderthal style' Bond no more thanks to Bourne Slice.


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2015)

That Black Ops III PS4 bundle is looking real sexy.

Might pick it up after work


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the bright orange looks pretty shitty.
Not to my taste at all.


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2015)

Orange/dark grey is one of my favorite colorways


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 9, 2015)

It looks tacky.

Grape confirmed for shit tastes.


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2015)

This hate doe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2015)

That color scheme looks great I don't know what you queers are complaining about


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2015)

You can prolly save a hundred bucks if you get it on black friday, dude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You can prolly save a hundred bucks if you get it on black friday, dude.



Will PS4 go on sale tho ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2015)

Possibly, why not?

That's how I got my Xbone last year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Possibly, why not?
> 
> That's how I got my Xbone last year.



interesting


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2015)

Black Friday or Cyber Monday doe?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 9, 2015)

PS3 is cheap as chips

I can one with a 26 inch TV, 3 games and controller for ?165 brehs.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2015)

Mariah Carey to voice Commissioner Gordon in the Lego Batman movie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2015)

wut**


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2015)

this is legit the most wtf thing I've seen this whole year


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2015)

*Man from Uncle*- It was all right. The actors had great chemistry together, but not much else.
*My rating: 6/10*

*Ex Machina*-Damn, I regret not seeing this in theaters. One of the best movies of the year. I'm usually not one for slow burns, but I really liked this film.

*My rating: 8.2/10*


----------



## Grape (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice Romney avatar, Mag.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2015)

T-that hurt .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Ex Machina*-Damn, I regret not seeing this in theaters. One of the best movies of the year. I'm usually not one for slow burns, but I really liked this film.
> 
> *My rating: 8.2/10*



So good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

I really like Ex Machina as well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> It was kinda cute.
> Lawrences confused "_what the hell just happened - quick i need to say *anything* - oh shit i made it worse_" reaction makes it.


Come on man.  Kinda cute?  

It was a legit goat moment.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2015)

didn't you use to hate on jlaw with me rukia?

this flip flop

bisexuality really changes u


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

Come on Warudo.  Cross over and join the fandom.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]G-0bQpHlpdQ[/YOUTUBE]

Batwing?  Fucking Batwing?  Where the hell is Cass?  Fuck sake.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

I will probably buy one just to have one.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2015)

I almost asked you if you can afford it, then I remembered someone here mentioned you're a rich cunt, so I'll leave that there whether it's true or not. You'd buy a Tag heuer just to have one?! wtf?!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a modest watch collection.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2015)

Modest? Owning that Tag heuer alone reks a lot of watch collections I've seen in my life, let alone having a watch collection of that level. You're having a laugh mate, that shit's expensive


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2015)

$1,500?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Tag Heuer.  But they actually get a fair amount of ridicule in the luxury watch market.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know that model's price, but Tag heuers can be expensive. It's a very well known watch brand.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]G-0bQpHlpdQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Batwing?  Fucking Batwing?  Where the hell is Cass?  Fuck sake.



It's gonna be terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

Holy shit.  Barbara just walked into the GCPD and surrendered.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

Fuck yeah.  Krampus looks like a crowd-pleaser.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2015)

I need to watch Trick R' Treat.


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]G-0bQpHlpdQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Batwing?  Fucking Batwing?  Where the hell is Cass?  Fuck sake.



Watching this only for the Batwoman scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I need to watch Trick R' Treat.


Yeah, you really should.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 10, 2015)

*Everest*

More or less carried by the cast. If it wasn't for them this movie would have been incredibly bland and even with them it was only a middling effort that lacked any real feels until near the very end. For something so massive and terrifying I don't think the film ever truly did a great job of making you feel a part of it. Intellectually you know it, but I like the movies where you feel it in your guts as well. Not much to add besides that. It definitely wasn't boring but in my opinion really missed the mark to be a great movie. It probably should be graded even more harshly because this should have been such an easy movie to make you feel something....

3/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, Madam!: B-

The first movie starring Michelle Yeoh and Cynthia Rothrock. It was okay.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]s3UYWK2jeX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 11, 2015)

i don't like that jessica is apparently keeping her powers a secret


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2015)

Shia LaBeouf is livestreaming himself for three days, watching movies that he is in.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2015)

Shia LaTired lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 11, 2015)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 gross is going to save Greece's GDP!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2015)

Should I go see Bond or Vin Diesel?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 11, 2015)

neither 

bond sux and vin most likely sux


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2015)

Spectre is better than Last Witch Hunter.  Come on man.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2015)

Detective.  I'm hyped for Westworld bro.  It better be good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 11, 2015)

Guys pray for me.

I just watched The Dilemma.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2015)

What's that about?  I would need to look it up to know.  That doesn't have Vince Vaughn in it, does it?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 11, 2015)

OK now I'm watching Hall Pass. 

Yes it does, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2015)

I watched Hall Pass on an airplane.  It got to the point where I was literally hoping for a crash or hijacking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2015)

This was brilliant.



[YOUTUBE]NyWx1CkMTtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I watched Hall Pass on an airplane.  It got to the point where I was literally hoping for a crash or hijacking.



I wish I was high right now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2015)

Spectre>Last Witch Hunter, and I wasn't even crazy about Spectre.

The Water Diviner: C

The Russell Crowe movie. It was technically well made, but it felt like Oscar Bait without ever excelling in any way. The acting is fine. The cinematography is fine. The writing is fine. And yet it was still pretty boring, probably because it wasn't really sure what it wanted to be. A man connecting with another family in order to move on from his losses? Or a man trying to find his sons? But very mediocre, regardless of the reason why. Also, Crowe's direction is passable. Nothing stood out.


----------



## Slice (Nov 12, 2015)

Spectre is just painfully average.

At times i was even bored.
If i find the time i will write a small review.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Spectre is better than Last Witch Hunter.  Come on man.



i didn't say it was or wasn't


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2015)

Ant Man - watched it with the lowest of expectations and I still liked it by the end

who would have thunk


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 13, 2015)

The World said:


> Ant Man - watched it with the lowest of expectations and I still liked it by the end
> 
> who would have thunk



yeah i just saw it the other day too...


was the best of Phase 2 along wif Winter Soldier...in a different way ofc.


and the Hishe of the movie was spot on.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2015)

> Most noteworthy is the news that Otomo will also deliver a 2-hour long talk discussing the development and creation of Akira, his work, and influences, in what will no doubt be a highly anticipated event.  French publishers Gl?nat, in partnership with Angouleme, are organising an exhibition in tribute to Otomo; tapping 40 international cartoonists to create original art inspired by the author an his work; and publishing a special exhibition book/album collecting all the tribute contributions.



I need to get to France in January apparently.


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I need to get to France in January apparently.



Not exactly the safest place right now...

A few hours ago several explosions and shootings happened in Paris.
So far there is at least 60 people dead and there are reports of a hostage situation in some kind of a concert hall with 100+ hostages.
The president has declared state of emergency.

If i want to i can reach Paris in less than three hours... damn scary having that happen so close.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2015)

I love France, but it has gotten too dangerous.  I'm going to stick to Canada for the time being.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome kids react this week.

[YOUTUBE]a5KWkXr8gJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2015)

Was actually talking with my friends who were surprised that kids did not know who Ash was anymore. I had to remind them how old that show was


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2015)

Paris is a beautiful place but time has come to crush fundemental Islam in the Continent.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

Violent by Design said:


> Was actually talking with my friends who were surprised that kids did not know who Ash was anymore. I had to remind them how old that show was


tbf, the anime is still going strong (though tbf tbf, it doesn't seem as popular as it used to be (though tbf tbf tbf I haven't ran in circles that actually talked about the show in nearly 10 years))


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Paris is a beautiful place but time has come to crush fundemental Islam in the Continent.


I'm in favor of banning organized religion.  People are allowed to practice, but only in their homes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tbf, the anime is still going strong (though tbf tbf, it doesn't seem as popular as it used to be (though tbf tbf tbf I haven't ran in circles that actually talked about the show in nearly 10 years))



ash isnt the main character in that show anymore either.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

why u lyin tho


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm in favor of banning organized religion.  People are allowed to practice, but only in their homes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Too many religious crazies being allowed to run amok.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

*Dragon Ball Z:Resurrection F*

A step above the last film; DBZ:R  offers an entertaining ride for fans of the old series.

Frieza's always getting disrespected though.

B-


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Haven't seen the movie.  I still feel confident enough though to claim that Frieza will always be the best DBZ antagonist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

I prefer Cell, myself.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Meh.  I always considered Cell to be pretty silly to tell you the truth.  I prefer the other 5 androids.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh and I did not appreciate the retcon of Freiza's intentions for destroying the Saiyan Planet. Him doing so to escape a destined fate makes for a better story than him just being "ordered to".


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

Resurrection 'F' fuggin sucks; fan or not 



it was p fun tho for nostalgic reasons


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

17 and 18 are da' best Z villains btw


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

18 kicking Vegeta's ass was great.





~Gesy~ said:


> Oh and I did not appreciate the retcon of Freiza's intentions for destroying the Saiyan Planet. Him doing so to escape a destined fate makes for a better story than him just being "ordered to".


Like I said.  Haven't seen it.  That does sound p terrible though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Resurrection 'F' fuggin sucks; fan or not
> 
> 
> 
> it was p fun tho for nostalgic reasons



Agreed



Stunna said:


> 17 and 18 are da' best Z villains btw



Eh..They certainly had more depth to them than most villains in the series.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh..They certainly had more depth to them than most villains in the series.


they're my favorites 'cause they aren't some intergalactic tyrants or genetically modified super-warriors or ancient demons

they're a couple of snot-nosed teenagers with some implants that make jokes out of and terrorize a team of big-ass highly trained alien and human martial arts masters that have thwarted alien invasions and demonic incursions

but can't stop some twerps who just want to assassinate one dude and then live out a session of GTA


----------



## Grape (Nov 14, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Paris is a beautiful place but time has come to crush fundemental Islam in the Continent.





Rukia said:


> I'm in favor of banning organized religion.  People are allowed to practice, but only in their homes.




I agree.

I fear Christian groups in America way, way more than any other religious group in the world.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> I agree.
> 
> I fear Christian groups in America way, way more than any other religious group in the world.



The same people on my Facebook feed who were bitching about the Starbucks "attack on Christmas" are the same people who are now posting statuses about how muslims are evil and extremist and blah blah blah

Oh, the irony...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Damn Jena.  Thanks for reminding me.  I'm scared to log in and check my facebook page.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

tbh I've seen more people talking about people being mad about the cups than people actually mad about the cups


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2015)

The Last Unicorn - *It's complicated/10*

This movie is like a dream. Certain scenes and images are burned into my brain from watching it as a child. For all the reasons to hate it – cheap animation that varies wildly in quality, the scenes that drag on endlessly, the bad songs, the bizarre scenes that add nothing to the plot (boob tree) – something about it just resonates with me. Even as an adult, I'm drawn to it. 

This is one movie I watched in childhood that really made me start to appreciate movies and animation as a medium. As horrifying as it is in parts it's also beautiful and melancholy. 



Stunna said:


> tbh I've seen more people talking about people being mad about the cups than people actually mad about the cups


I thought it was a joke at first but I saw a few dunderheads complaining about it on FB. Mostly though they used it as an excuse to go off on a rant about how America is obsessed with being PC. Whole thing struck me as ridiculous, I was at Starbucks yesterday and there's Christmas shit everywhere


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2015)

I feel you on "The Last Unicorn"

a couple of the songs are low-key guilty pleasures


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah, I went to an Oklahoma City Starbucks today.  They are going way overboard with their holiday celebration this year.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I feel you on "The Last Unicorn"
> 
> a couple of the songs are low-key guilty pleasures



I do have a soft spot for this song even though Mia Farrow can't sing worth shit (but for this scene I think it works really well since you can hear her emotion in it and it actually works _better_ not sounding perfect, given that she's losing her perfection by being human)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Is the Last Unicorn still available on Netflix?


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2015)

That's where I watched it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Cool.  Will try to check it out soon.  Been a minute since I watched that movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 14, 2015)

Jena said:


> The Last Unicorn - *It's complicated/10*
> 
> This movie is like a dream. Certain scenes and images are burned into my brain from watching it as a child. For all the reasons to hate it ? cheap animation that varies wildly in quality, the scenes that drag on endlessly, the bad songs, the bizarre scenes that add nothing to the plot (boob tree) ? something about it just resonates with me. Even as an adult, I'm drawn to it.
> 
> This is one movie I watched in childhood that really made me start to appreciate movies and animation as a medium. As horrifying as it is in parts it's also beautiful and melancholy.


is this the one with that satan looking dude and the famous midget that's not Tyrion and they fucking kill the Unicorn an that shit made me cry?

man those damn 80's movies were traumatic as fuck for a kid...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah man.  

For the most part it was usually Don Bluth's fault.  That guy made some brutal animated movies back in the day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

Every time I see a green name in this thread, I always think it's para

Doesn't help that Stunns rocking an artsy set.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Doesn't help that Stunns rocking an artsy set.



just blink a few times and it'll be gone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

I revisited episode IV,V,VI of the Star Wars franchise, this time by watching the remastered versions (now with 90's CGI effects!) . And It wasn't a particularly bad way to waste a Saturday. Empire Strikes Back is still the best the series had to offer.


----------



## teddy (Nov 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every time I see a green name in this thread, I always think it's para
> 
> Doesn't help that Stunns rocking an artsy set.



[YOUTUBE]1YVrxFmheSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't be _that guy_, Stunna.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I revisited episode IV,V,VI of the Star Wars franchise, this time by watching the remastered versions (now with 90's CGI effects!) . And It wasn't a particularly bad way to waste a Saturday. *Empire Strikes Back is still the best the series had to offer*.



that unconventional non-Hollywood-esque ending right?

Lucas musta given the writer hell for that one. He probably wanted some fucking Cloud City Jawa party or some shit...


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2015)

tfw I keep mistaking Stunna for Para, and wonder why the fuck would Para have a Doctor Who reference in his hipster black and white set


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every time I see a green name in this thread, I always think it's para
> 
> Doesn't help that Stunns rocking an artsy set.



OMFG, just saw Gesy's post.


----------



## Grape (Nov 14, 2015)

BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE BERNIE

And yeah, Stunna is riding Para's dick super hard with that set.


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2015)

If you mean Bernie, as in Sanders, then fuck yeah!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> OMFG, just saw Gesy's post.


----------



## teddy (Nov 14, 2015)

We'll get through stunna's reign, together


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I prefer Cell, myself.



King Piccolo
Vegeta and his sidekick Nappa
Cell
Frieza
17 and 18
Buu
ginyu farts


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2015)

word she got wrecked


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

Caption should be _"Paint me like one of your french girls, Jack"_


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

Rousy got rekt, rustled and rattled?


post the clip as soon as it lands...i gotta see that. She was acting all butch during the weigh in and Holm was just plain chill.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)

mad shitposting on this page


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

Ronda can be nimble, and Ronda can be quick, but Ronda can't dodge a Holly Holms roundhouse kick.


----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2015)

I see no shitposting on this page


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

Also O'Malley is winning the Ticket. Sanders will get slaughtered in the primary


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)

ted. said:


> I see no shitposting on this page


that post was meant for the last one


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Rousy got rekt, rustled and rattled?
> 
> 
> post the clip as soon as it lands...i gotta see that. She was acting all butch during the weigh in and Holm was just plain chill.


----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that post was meant for the last one



I'll let you off the hook this time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Rousy got rekt, rustled and rattled?
> 
> 
> post the clip as soon as it lands...i gotta see that. She was acting all butch during the weigh in and Holm was just plain chill.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

With all that blood on her face, I am starting to see why people find Ronda attractive


----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2015)

he did.

look at her face after holm almost had her take a seat from that dodge. she knew she was screwed


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> With all that blood on her face, I am starting to see why people find Ronda attractive


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

Always admire a chick that take a kick and couple of punches to the face


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)

^

sus    post


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

Jesus Christ it's more savage than Flash v Zoom!


surprise she ain't lift her unconscious body for the whole audience to see...


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2015)

Fuck, that's brutal.


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2015)

damn neck leg chop probably had her coughing up blood right then and there


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2015)

"Now she'll retire and be a mediocre actress"


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> is this the one with that satan looking dude and the famous midget that's not Tyrion and they fucking kill the Unicorn an that shit made me cry?
> 
> man those damn 80's movies were traumatic as fuck for a kid...



It isn't 

That one is called Legend


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Rousey always was a terrible striker.  Bad match-up for her.  But I'm glad that she lost.  She couldn't even touch gloves with Holm?  What is up with that?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2015)

All in all, I'm just glad the hype is dead now. All that talk about her taking on Mayweather, lolwut?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

The hype is definitely dead.  They might be able to set up a rematch.  But other than that.  I don't see her being capable of headlining more events.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah, she's so annoying. Holly seems much nicer and destroyed her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2015)

She can still headline lol. But her trajectory has lowered some. She was on her way to transcend the sport. she was prolly the only MMA fighter some casuals know.

But now, unless Mayweather keep helping her make headlines it's...meh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

15 year anniversary.  So fucking good!

[YOUTUBE]B4krefTqlJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

The orange man is actually really strong and menacing.  But how do you get someone off of you when they can't be hurt?!



[YOUTUBE]-waJsBs0eBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2015)

Watching the Rousey fight reminded me of Stunna...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 15, 2015)

*Ant Man*- I've gotten into Ant-Man recently thanks to Nick Spencer, so I was actually looking forward to this movie. Came out thinking it was pretty good, even if the beginning was really rushed.

*My rating: 7/10*


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2015)

stunna ain't never been in a fight

he's too much a bitch

unless you mean the verbal keyboard beatdown he receives everyday on NF


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

I bet Stunna's dad has had to put him in his place before.  Stunna talked back or was a smart ass and it fell to his father to discipline him.  And he disciplined him with a rain of haymakers.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)

homie why u talkin shit like I won't lay u out


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2015)

i'll give you a ronda roundhouse *holm*es


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Stunna is kind of afraid of you Huey.  I doubt he will give you his zip code.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm not going to lay him out for myself but for all of NF as well.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

when did Stunner get fat? he's still an unmarried teenager...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Stunna's dad forced him to play football when he was in high school.  And it seems like the exercise he got from that helped keep his weight in check.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna's dad forced him to play football when he was in high school.  And it seems like the exercise he got from that helped keep his weight in check.



ooooh so that's why Detective was mocking his lack of a manly jawline!


Stunner musta gone to college (away from his preacher pops) and gorged himself on all the junk food he was denied in highschool.


fucking Stunner man, no self discipline whatsoever.  This is the man who moderates NF now? 

our golden age has truly past.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

Stunna eats away his pain because he hasn't been successful with the ladies


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

you're right.

a virgin in college having to endure all that scattered ass all over the place...and a brotha got no game with which to hunt.

fuck, now i feel bad for Stunner...lets not make fun of him so much.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> ooooh so that's why Detective was mocking his lack of a manly jawline!
> 
> 
> Stunner musta gone to college (away from his preacher pops) and gorged himself on all the junk food he was denied in highschool.
> ...



Damn it Boner, why must you open old wounds and remind me of our collective glory days together?

Remember when like 99% of this board used to shit talk each other, and it was always creative as fuck comebacks?



*P.S:*

It's great however to be reminded of Stunna Vs. His Pops. I used to find it hilarious whenever he mentioned that his dad used to choke him out. He could have made a great submission fighter. Possibly the GOAT.


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2015)

I hate that part of the fight. Landing on your knee like that would fucking hurt. I'm surprised she didn't dislocate it.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> you're right.
> 
> a virgin in college having to endure all that scattered ass all over the place...and a brotha got no game with which to hunt.
> 
> fuck, now i feel bad for Stunner...lets not make fun of him so much.



To be honest, we have molded Stunna somewhat to where he is now. He used to be unable to make any halfway decent comebacks, and always ended posts with "Why you gotta lie man?" or the use of "Dang it, walked right into that one" or simply "  "

Now he can somewhat dish back, but only online. There is much work left to be done, as Huey has mentioned.

I am disappointed as fuck that he lost his manly jawline, doe. And I will never not mention this relevant fact. Because he could have been able to cut through the panties of many lovely co-eds with that chin, while whispering "I solemnly swear I am up to no good" before proceeding to partake in a glorious meal of punani.

Opportunity Wasted


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2015)

Stunna saving himself for marriage.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

hahaha Stunners pops choking him out immediately before giving a Sunday sermon.

like _"listen you lil' nigglet, yo ass is coming to church today...don't make me get the belt!"_


_"Please Daddy no!"_

fuck now i feel real bad for him.

 I ain't too worried for Stunner tho, he'll find some dehydrated girl to stamp that V-card sooner or later...he'll get some base in his voice and one day even look people in the eyes when they speak to him.


stay strong Young Stunner!


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure seeing the hypothetical chances of his fictional Galactic Stunna counterpart in the upcoming SW film, and how he handles his uncontrollable sweating problems around that white girl, will inspire Stunna that the force is still with him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2015)

Lol some things never change


----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> I hate that part of the fight. Landing on your knee like that would fucking hurt. I'm surprised she didn't dislocate it.



Shows the most discrepancy in skill between their footwork. rousey needs a legit coach real bad


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm here, stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)

Dat Teddy Two-Face


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 15, 2015)

tfw stunna will always have 1000x the respect huey gets

tfw that isn't even really a compliment


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2015)

tfw your parents giving u rides to school


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2015)

*Man from U.N.C.L.E*

+Beautifully Directed
+ Actors did a superb job with their roles (Cavill and Hammer had great chemistry, you can tell they had fun with this)
- Story is bread and butter spy  shit (think of the most common spy cliches in the genre and that's what we have here)

*B+*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't like that review since you didn't even mention Vikander.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2015)

Steve Jobs

Surprisingly good. Well acted and had serious weight to its more dramatic elements which surprised because usually it's so forced. Much better than the Social Network for me. Good job Danny Boyle. 

A


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Was Fassbender a good Steve Jobs?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw stunna will always have 1000x the respect huey gets
> 
> tfw that isn't even really a compliment



2015

Lucaniel still thinking being popular on NF is a big deal


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Huey still stupid as fuck



Stunna still thinks we read all his posts


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2015)

That was the case, until you went ahead and fucking quoted him /smh


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't like that review since you didn't even mention Vikander.



Yeah, first thing I did was quickly skim the words for the name Vikander, was outraged when I didn't see it. 

Also, dat scene where Cavill is eating food in the truck while Hammer is getting chased around.



*P.S:*

Thank you Based Rukia for making my day by showing me this glorious video

[YOUTUBE]NyWx1CkMTtI[/YOUTUBE]

_"To give you an idea how hard these guys were punching.... sometimes a punch didn't even land, but the head flew back anyways, from the air or something!"_


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

Huey Vs. Gesy Vs. Stunna

It's like a three way Cold War of stupidity


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2015)

Gesy is cool


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

This is vanity related.  But I admit that I like gesy because he thinks I'm funny.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice try, I respect the hustle, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Stunna.  I need your help.

I'm seeing a lot of Natalie Dormer every time I see a promo for the final Hunger Games movie.  Does she have a big role in this or what?  (Wasn't impressed with her impact in part one.)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

fuck that franch still hasnt ended?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

I'll be honest.  I would agree with you.  But I want to see as many Jennifer Lawrence projects as possible.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Come on dude.  Let's be real.  We both love Dormer and will watch her in anything.  I want to know if she has more then 5 minutes of screen time before I commit my time to seeing the movie.  Knowing your love for Natalie; I assume you have already done the research.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> fuck that franch still hasnt ended?


I want to know what happened to the Mortal Instruments?  That Lily Collins chick was fine asf.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Detective.  They are rebooting it as a tv series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _I'm all in_ 



[YOUTUBE]Evebt5WVSS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _I'm all in_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Evebt5WVSS0[/YOUTUBE]



You have my axe


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

I know even Grape will agree with this.  Lizzy Caplan?  Hell yeah.  Need to see her in more projects.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2015)

Fuck Yeah


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

She is going to fucking kill wrecking ball bro!


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm more excited for Daddy's Home.

[YOUTUBE]2sgpwTBnuLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)

A film festival I've been volunteering at the past few days ended tonight, and the "finale" was a secret screening that ended up being a relatively early showing of Kaufman's "Anomalisa." Great movie; I definitely recommend checking it out when possible.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2015)

I saw Anomalisa.

It was the secret screening at the LFF too.

Writer, director and main actor guy were there too. I think. I only remember Kauffman by name.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

stunna doing something other than stuffing his face and losing his jawline?

i'm so proud of him


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2015)

Robocop 5/5

They dont make them like this anymore. 
I simply love all the practical effects.
And damn i didnt remember the movie being this violent


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 16, 2015)

it's probably because you're now used to a muted level of movie violence from all the pg-13 action movies these days, slice


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2015)

Stupid_ "would somebody please think of the children"_ behavior.

I was a teenager when i saw Robocop the first time, didnt leave any "mental damage" or some other stupid thing those people can think of.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2015)

The World said:


> stunna doing something other than stuffing his face and losing his jawline?
> 
> i'm so proud of him


that was weak, b; I expect better


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> And damn i didnt remember the movie being this violent



first time i ever saw someone get shot in the dick


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2015)

eXistenZ: A

David Cronenberg takes on the video game and holy shit, "Inception" is looking less and less creative in retrospect. This one takes the 'dream within a dream' scenario and exploits it for all its worth, with the ending never given a definitive answer. However, "Inception" definitely had a lot more mass appeal. This is very talky, but I was always intrigued. If there are any flaws, I thought some of the performances were a bit...off, but that might've been intentional. Cronenberg is so unconventional with how he uses actors that I can't tell if this is a weakness or part of his style, as you can argue that so much of it works within the context. 

I might even like this more than the more beloved "Videodrome", although I won't call it the better movie. Most viewers aren't as enthusiastic as I am. 

Time to joyrape Stunna!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Stupid_ "would somebody please think of the children"_ behavior.
> 
> I was a teenager when i saw Robocop the first time, didnt leave any "mental damage" or some other stupid thing those people can think of.



I saw Robocop when i was 4.  To this day i cant watch the scene where they kill Murphy.


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2015)

See guys? It's already better than the original.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 17, 2015)

*The End of the Tour*

mainly an exercise in great dialogue, i think. the other facets of the movie weren't all that notable, though jason segel did a great job playing dfw. i can't credit jesse eisenberg with much because it kinda seemed like he was, as usual, playing himself, or at least just a minor variation on the smart & young & insecure dude he plays all the time. 

that said, the dialogue and the portrayal of the growing connection between the two men was lively and engrossing, and it always felt very natural and uncontrived. i liked the movie quite a bit. one of the best of the year, which admittedly isn't saying all that much


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 17, 2015)

Warcraft movie might be good


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 17, 2015)

[youtube]_0VDveYwbuU[/youtube]

dude


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2015)

inb4 Stunna mentions whitewashing.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks like the Asylum hit the big leagues.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> inb4 Stunna mentions whitewashing.


I knew I wouldn't need to.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]_0VDveYwbuU[/youtube]
> 
> dude



why is it that the only original IPs that hollywood seems to be willing to sink money into ($140 mill!) look like obvious garbage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2015)

Because it works?


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I saw Robocop when i was 4.  To this day i cant watch the scene where they kill Murphy.



OMG, they fucking shot him so much he turned into pieces of string made of flesh


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]_0VDveYwbuU[/youtube]
> 
> dude



it's like the Mummy meets 300 meets Immortals meets an anime version of Shin Megami


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh, are we just going to ignore Blade Runner 2?


----------



## Slice (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn that movie looks bad. 



Grape said:


> Oh, are we just going to ignore Blade Runner 2?



Yes


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, I'm not.


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2015)

woo woo woo


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2015)

I already heard the news a week ago


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2015)

Zoolander 2 trailer just hit


Detective I'm all in!!!!


----------



## Detective (Nov 18, 2015)

The teaser amused me, Huey.

The full trailer looks like absolute horse shit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm not watching Gods of Egypt.  Give me something cool like Stargate!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2015)

I would probably watch this.  It looks entertaining.

[YOUTUBE]InqU8CLwbPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2015)

No it doesn't


----------



## Detective (Nov 18, 2015)

It doesn't

At all


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2015)

The amount of snub in this thread you could swear you all were abandon by your teenage mothers on prom night


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm not watching Gods of Egypt.  Give me something cool like Stargate!


what Rukia said


----------



## teddy (Nov 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I would probably watch this.  It looks entertaining.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]InqU8CLwbPg[/YOUTUBE]



I think i'll watch it too. make the sacrifice and hope my fondness of street magic can get me through


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd take Daddario on her unique features alone.

If you're talking acting ability...I don't care for either.


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2015)

Daddario is a perfect 10.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Daddario is a perfect 10.



While she does have a killer body its the eyes that do it for me.



The Mad King said:


> Zoolander 2 trailer just hit



Damn does this movie look insanely dumb and stupid.

I'm all in.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2015)

Now you see me had a great premise but fell flat the longer it went on concluding in an absolutely unsatisfying ending that never felt right.

It was decent but not worth any money.
Second doesnt seem to change anything.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'd take Daddario on her unique features alone.
> 
> If you're talking acting ability...I don't care for either.



Yea definitely not talking abilities. 

Actually thinking on it I probably go Daddario as well. She definitely has some....Special features.


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2015)

Daddario is a perfect 9

that ass can use some work


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 19, 2015)

fuck u warudo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2015)

Man, watched Oceans Eleven trailer yesterday and still looks as slick as it did then.

14 years is a long time.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2015)

I really like the Oceans movies.

There should be more heist movies.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> I really like the Oceans movies.
> 
> There should be more heist movies.



Even 12? 

Most heist movies these days aren't done well and lack interesting plot and character portrayals.

Heist by Ben Stiller for example.

Who ironically starred in Zoolander that year.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2015)

I never got the hate 12 gets thrown at it.

It isnt as good as the first but still very enjoyable.


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm surprised they pulled it off with such a huge cast of big name actors


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2015)

The World said:


> I'm surprised they pulled it off with such a huge cast of big name actors



It's called having a good script and plot.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2015)

The Crimson Rivers 4/5

Was on TV and i hadnt seen it in years.
With the exception of the ending making little sense it is a well made movie.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok I'm tempted in checking out jessica jones 

Plus dem lips


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Ok I'm tempted in checking out jessica jones
> 
> Plus dem lips



hooorryy shiitt


i totally forgot that was tomorrow


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2015)

Interested as well with the black lead alongside her

Not sure what TV he's done before


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Interested as well with the black lead alongside her
> 
> Not sure what TV he's done before



i wasn't sold on him being Luke Cage at first but the set pics and the cast are looking very promising...

plus the pics of him with JJ and him looking like his suits are 2 sizes too small for his frame sold me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> I never got the hate 12 gets thrown at it.
> 
> It isnt as good as the first but still very enjoyable.



I think all of those films are entertaining, although the first one (not the original Rat Pack version, which I haven't seen) is the only one I'd deem exceptional.

Seventh Son: D+

I saw this in theaters and actually got a little bit of enjoyment out of it, considering it to be a C-/C worthy flick. But this time I kept drifting off...not sure if it was the movie or my lack of sleep, but the experience left me drowsy...and naked...


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2015)

Netflix has a new series out. It's about an alcoholic private investigator.

It's meh, but some of you may enjoy it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2015)

Grape.  The other alternative is also good.  The Man in the High Castle available on Amazon.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Netflix has a new series out. It's about a *hot female* alcoholic private investigator.
> 
> It's meh, but some of you may enjoy it.



I might get a month of netflix to watch it.
Not in the next weeks - but probably in January.

Their own series are available indefinitely arent they?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2015)

You're talking about Jessica Jones?


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes 


10char


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 20, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E01*

i had some doubts about how good this was going to be almost the whole way through because it felt both slow and kind of uninspired. the scene-setting monologue, "new york may be the city that never sleeps, but it sure sleeps around", the weary neo-hardboiled introductory sequences, the signposting of jessica's instability in alcohol and bursts of anger and trauma flashbacks...been there, seen that. 

but that was all still solid, if not exciting, and the scripting was never bad, though it could occasionally sound very obviously like exposition. it looked good, too, as i'd expected from daredevil.

when the storyline finally kicked into gear in the last 20 minutes, and especially in the last 5 minutes, that's when i was hooked, because the ending was shocking, brutal, and smart. i appreciated it a lot


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2015)

^ p much how I felt through and through


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2015)

Me as well. Admittedly though, I'm not that big a fan of Jessica as a character outside of her epic backstory.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 20, 2015)

Might have to check that out. Always looking for new stuff on Netflix. Don't know that I care to have to continuously look at Ritter though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2015)

This Kilgrave guy is a major asshole.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2015)

I think Midnight Marauders is overtaking Low End in my head.

*O Brother, Where Art Thou?*
A cinematic joy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2015)

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2- B

At the absolute least, I'd say this was in the same league as all the others- for better or worse, depending on if you were a fan of its predecessors. The finale does contain some of the series' finest moments, such as the sewer scene involving scary-ass monsters. Most horror fans can't even be that intense. There are some memorable and awesome action set pieces, with moments of incredibly suspense. I also have to admire the writing for doing a much better job at fleshing out and developing its characters. I've mostly found Katniss and Peeta to be boring and the former practically is a human prop by the time of "Mockingjay Part 1". But they're more compelling here because of how they react to the various situations. There are consequences to their actions and the film never lets us forget about them. 

On the other hand, this was WAAAAAY too f@cking long. If you thought "Return of the King" had too many endings, you will hate this. At least ROTK was sort of forced to be faithful to the novel with the multiple endings, as those scenes were too iconic to leave out. I kept thinking that most of this ending was unnecessary. The emotional pay-off to the story concludes about 20 minutes before the end credits began. My Dad felt the entire thing was too slow, but I didn't really feel that way until after the climax. While not a big deal, Philip Seymour Hoffman's real life death definitely had a more pronounced impact on this movie. He has a few scenes, but it's obvious that they were doing body double work during the ending. I can't blame the film for this though, as obviously they would have to do that.

Mockingjay Part 1 felt too fillery, as if they had to get certain plot points out of the way, but didn't have time to get to the meat and potatoes of the novel. Part 2 doesn't have a lot of filler, but it does remind us that the book wasn't meant to translate into cinema. There's too much important and iconic content to cram into a single film, but not enough to be two full length feature films. But Part 2 does its best to make it work and I thought that this was a satisfying and often exciting conclusion to the Hunger Games Saga. All of these films have been solid and "Mockingjay Part 2" is no exception.

Oddly, the trailers I got including the new (Snow White-less and the) Huntsman movie and the Alice in Wonderland sequel, each trailer being built around rhymes. I also got the new Divergent trailer, which Im sure contains all of the action. Im not a passionate fan of the Hunger Games franchise, but "Divergent" just sucks.


----------



## ? (Nov 21, 2015)

Gilbert Grape. 8 / 10. Dicaprio played a mentally disabled person so well. Johnny Depp's character was nice too.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Jessica Jones S01E01*
> 
> i had some doubts about how good this was going to be almost the whole way through because it felt both slow and kind of uninspired. the scene-setting monologue, "new york may be the city that never sleeps, but it sure sleeps around", the weary neo-hardboiled introductory sequences, the signposting of jessica's instability in alcohol and bursts of anger and trauma flashbacks...been there, seen that.
> 
> ...



just watched it

yup u got all the points down


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Might have to check that out. Always looking for new stuff on Netflix. Don't know that I care to have to continuously look at Ritter though.


I think Ritter is pretty attractive myself.  Her nose might be a little bony.  But I think she also has several unique features that I really like.. pale skin, black hair, nice lips, long neck, etc.

Also.  This is not a thirsty post.  So watch it.


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2015)

Rukia with that top tier taste


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2015)

You can't say one goddamn complimentary thing about a woman around here without being accused of being the thirstiest man on the planet!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2015)

I started reading I Am Pilgrim.  This book is seriously really hard to put down!  I'm definitely enjoying it.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think Ritter is pretty attractive myself.  Her nose might be a little bony.  But I think she also has several unique features that I really like.. pale skin, black hair, nice lips, long neck, etc.
> 
> Also.  This is not a thirsty post.  So watch it.



I have been trying to practice not saying mean things about people so let's just say if I were to rate here I would probably go 5-6/10. Closer to 5 though.

My wife tends to agree. Doesn't think she is attractive at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 21, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E02*

this episode is pretty much all about the larger narrative, rather than trying to work as a discrete unit, so i guess i can't really review it like it's self-contained. well, it was good. the way it develops the plot i.e. jessica using her detective skills to track down connections to kilgrave and tentatively find his weakness is engaging and smart, it manages to tie in the previous episode's luke cage hijinks in a non-dumb way which brings him to the fore as a fellow superhuman. and kilgrave's introduction is chilling. good stuff


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I have been trying to practice not saying mean things about people so let's just say if I were to rate here I would probably go 5-6/10. Closer to 5 though.
> 
> My wife tends to agree. Doesn't think she is attractive at all.



She's not bad; I wouldn't question my drinking habits if I woke up next to her. But I wouldn't call her stunning either. Occasionally you'll be taken out of it by a bad shot of her that comes out of nowhere.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2015)

Ritter's a 7/10. I think she's really cute.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's not bad; I wouldn't question my drinking habits if I woke up next to her. But I wouldn't call her stunning either. Occasionally you'll be taken out of it by a bad shot of her that comes out of nowhere.



I would only question those things if the chick was really fat or hideous. She is neither of those things but there is just no appeal there at all. Even drunk I wouldn't pursue her. Of course drinking has never done that to me anyway. The only effect drinking has is if I might bang you sober I definitely would drunk lol. 



Stunna said:


> Ritter's a 7/10. I think she's really cute.



Your ava she looks like about a 3/10


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2015)

<**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Your ava she looks like about a 3/10





Fits perfectly

Edit : too slow


----------



## teddy (Nov 21, 2015)

Been having a blast watching jessica jones so far. like how they're treating kilgrave with care


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah I like how his presence doesn't have to be seen to give off the creepy vibe.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 21, 2015)

Dezel said:


> Gilbert Grape. 8 / 10. Dicaprio played a mentally disabled person so well. Johnny Depp's character was nice too.




Great movie. I have to watch this again - it's been forever.


----------



## TGM (Nov 22, 2015)

*The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2* - So I ended up having the theater almost entirely to myself for this one, surprisingly enough. Sure, it was a Friday morning, but I expected at least a Rogue Nation-size crowd, which was almost a packed house on a Friday morning. And even part 1 last year was about 1/3 full on the same day and time, but today? Only five other people in the whole theater. Huh. Dunno what to make of that.

But anyways, as for the movie itself, yeah, it was all over the place. But unlike part one, not so much in an awesomely bad way, but more so in a... BLAND sort of way. (You know, other than the scene where the movie suddenly becomes The Descent for about 5 minutes that is!)

Also, Jennifer Lawrence actually was surprisingly pretty reserved for once in this thing. In fact, she probably give her best performance in a movie since the first Hunger Games.

Wrote a full review here:


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 22, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E03*

people said this was the ep that the show picked up in, and while i think it was solid before that, it did rise a level in terms of how gripping it is, because of the kilgrave plot coming to the fore. jessica was also hella smart throughout this episode, which i appreciated a lot. it's nice to have a savvy protagonist


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone seen Brooklyn 9 9?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2015)

I haven't watched it in a while, but it's funny.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 22, 2015)

Funnier than Psych?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 22, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Anyone seen Brooklyn 9 9?



It's alright, dropped it though, but it's a good watch


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2015)

I've never seen that show.


----------



## Grape (Nov 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've never seen that show.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2015)

Because ... I've never seen Psych?

I mean, okay? lol not sure why that warranted that reaction


----------



## Grape (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't worry, bae.

Evrryting gon' be irie


----------



## Grape (Nov 22, 2015)

[youtube]Tnk5VOwEZxc[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Nov 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've never seen that show.



You should, doe. 100%  of Approval.

The character of Burton "Gus" Guster from Psych would really appeal to you, imo.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 22, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E04*

i appreciated some of this ep's developments, like the support group and the resulting knowledge base. but others, like the client subplot, were mildly ridiculous, and the budding connection between trish and the cop felt contrived and saccharine. the constant insertion of hogarth and the attempts to turn her irrelevant divorce into a subplot come off as the showrunners trying and failing to integrate her into the show as a character with her own story. and it's okay for some characters to remain ancillary - they don't all need arcs.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2015)

i'm glad i got everyone watching jessica jones here

right rukia?


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2015)

heh

Luc I'm watching at the same pace as you

on episode 5 as well right now


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2015)

Father Ted

Great show

Feck/10

Also Peep Show is back to its former glory. Series 9 has been as dark as the earlier ones.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E05*

as usual, all serialised and no standalone, so hard to review as an individual episode, but it was definitely solid. i liked the failsafe and while i was iffy on both the cop stuff and the malcolm stuff, i think i can overall be positive about it. kilgrave was great, tennant is killing it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2015)

Luc, when are you going to start reviewing Supergirl?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bridge of Spies.

Steven Spielberg returns/5


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Luc, when are you going to start reviewing Supergirl?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E06*

uneven episode. the kilgrave parts were superb - he's becoming the show mvp - providing some insight into his boredom and his twisted psychology which i found fascinating, with a chilling revelation at the ending which would've been better if the overwrought musical cue hadn't ruined the quiet menace of the moment. but the jess & luke plot felt...off? just sort of contrived and melodramatic? i can see how it all fit together but i was just uninterested and able to predict everything that would happen, though mike colter really sold luke's emotions at the end, which i appreciated.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2015)

The CW just ordered six more scripts for iZombie.


----------



## Grape (Nov 24, 2015)

You know a show sucks when they need 6 different scripts.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 24, 2015)

*The Gift*

* 8/10*​ 
Pretty solid film. Joel Edgarton really surprised me. Having not only written and directed in it, but he also co-starred in it. Some would argue that is a tall order to take on, but he did it surprisingly well. I loved his character. At times, I found myself to be rooting for his psychotic character. I mean, Jason Bateman's character was, for all intents and purposes, a dick. Not only a dick, but a dick who knows he's a dick and embraces his inward and outward dickness. 

I pretty much love everything about this film. It had my mom asleep at parts, but I was so into it. Definitely one of my top tens for 2015.

If any one wants a great psychological thriller with great writing and even better acting, go watch The Gift right now.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2015)

Not a Trick
Not a Hoax

nick.com


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 24, 2015)

whats up with this art
is miura using some digital methods or something? is he delegating to his assistants? it looks...different


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 24, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E07*

the hogarth divorce subplot remains an irritating, melodramatic, and irrelevant distraction. i enjoyed the rest of the episode, though, especially when kilgrave was on-screen. tennant is definitely the show MVP. every time he turns up, it becomes gripping and absorbing to an extent which kinda makes the rest of the show look slow. here, what dragged it down was the hogarth thing, jessica's showdown with mrs walker, and the weirdly tragicomic involvement of robyn. less of all of that, please.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2015)

I agree that the Hogarth divorce subplot was distracting, but I liked the culmination.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 24, 2015)

i'll look forward to that


----------



## Grape (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> *DiCaprio seems to  have Best Actor locked up*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2015)

DiCaprio won't win the award.  Come on now.  I don't need to tell you this.  You know he has no shot.


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> whats up with this art
> is miura using some digital methods or something? is he delegating to his assistants? it looks...different



It looks too - for lack of a better word - clean.

Maybe its the scan and work that was done to the files?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2015)

Berserk is still ongoing?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2015)

lol, Berserk is permanently ongoin bruh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 24, 2015)

HxH level hiatus doesn't help Berserk doe


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2015)

I remember watching the Berserk TV series when I was in technical school as a member of the Air Force.  That was 12 years ago!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 24, 2015)

Phuc Dat Bich


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I remember watching the Berserk TV series when I was in technical school as a member of the Air Force.  That was 12 years ago!



that was pretty much the first arc which was penned maybe 30 years ago


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2015)

This dude I hung out with in Tech School had both Berserk and Evangelion in his collection.  And both of those shows got me back into anime.  I was out!


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 24, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E08*

probably my favourite episode of the series so far. while i'm iffy on the general conception of kilgrave in terms of his dynamic with jessica, where they went with it was definitely the most fascinating and original thing the show has done, and it included a lot of great little moments, such as the conversation with her neighbour, while managing to create a sort of tension-filled domestic drama atmosphere throughout which was really entertaining


----------



## Grape (Nov 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uVdV-lxRPFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Nov 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]uVdV-lxRPFo[/youtube]




That beat down doe. Holy fuck.


No way Tony saw that coming.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2015)

First comment: "Dude, chill! It's a prank! It's a prank!"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2015)

Damn, what is Scarlet Witch doing there?  Is she using her ability to fly/levitate some how?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad to see Stunna back. Dropping by to say hi.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2015)

The Night Before:  C+

Sort of a mixed bag.  But it was actually pretty funny.  Some funny Seth Rogen hallucinations.  He had a funny dick convo with a stranger when he accidentally switched phones with a female friend.  Michael Shannon killed it.  It even made me like Miley Cyrus a little bit to tell you the truth; great cameo by her.  And more Lizzy Caplan is never a bad thing.

Tracy Morgan was terrible though.  He sort of derailed the film at the end.


----------



## teddy (Nov 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __



There's no towel to throw!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2015)

Detective.  Please tell me you are going to check out Creed.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Please tell me you are going to check out Creed.



As if you even needed to ask, bro.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2015)

Civil War looks sick. Captain America becoming the new Marvel standard and setting the bar high.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2015)

Captain America is the best cinematic universe character.  And he has the best movie.  And Tony is a dick.  I'm definitely siding with the Captain.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2015)

Russos-Cap is fucking broken as hell.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Glad to see Stunna back. Dropping by to say hi.



Yash!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2015)

I always looked at Captain as boring but his action scenes are tearing shit up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2015)

Dude.  He was brutal in Winter Soldier.  Kicking human soldiers twenty feet!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Dude.  He was brutal in Winter Soldier.  Kicking human soldiers twenty feet!



That elevator ass whoopin.....


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

Detective.  How is Into the Badlands?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 26, 2015)

Yasha - you got pics from New Zealand?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2015)

Survivor: D+/C-

A thriller starring Milla Jovovich and Pierce Brosnan. Watchable, but formulaic and mediocre. I just saw it 2 hours ago and I'm already beginning to forget what happened.


----------



## Grape (Nov 26, 2015)

Yasha


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Glad to see Stunna back. Dropping by to say hi.



Yasha! 

How is that New Zealand life going for you?



Cyphon said:


> I always looked at Captain as boring but his action scenes are tearing shit up.



I'm glad they do the character justice in those movies.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

This was a good honest trailer.

[YOUTUBE]wkFEyZL9f_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Captain America is the best cinematic universe character.  And he has the best movie.  And Tony is a dick.  I'm definitely siding with the Captain.



Tony Stark fights with all his friends. It builds 'character'.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

Is Tony going to sleep with Hill in Civil War?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 26, 2015)

*Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation
*
Fun action scenes throughout, it improves on what was done in the film before it. Ofcourse it isn't immune to silly shit like missing to shoot someone with an automatic weapon while he's running down a narrow hallway, Walking out of a nasty car wreck as if it never happened and.. *sigh* bloodless knife fight. 

But stunts were as beautifully creative (dat motorcycle scene)

*B-*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

Brilliant motorcycle scene.  Totally agree.

Cyphon will love Rogue Nation.


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2015)

Fant-four-stick


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope Fantastic Four is done during my life time.  No more movies, tv shows, video games.  I don't even want an animated series at this point.


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2015)

Its a damn shame that this is now the general opinion.
The franchise has been crap for years.

It could have been incredible, but all efforts to do a live action version were either meh or terrible


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2015)

Rukia/Slice: I am stoked for Dr. Strange movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 26, 2015)

either Fox will be forced to make another one or rights go back to marvel; in either case ,i'm sure this isn't the last we see of them.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2015)

Gesy is about that life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 26, 2015)

Creed is getting excellent reviews

Rocky franchise is revitalized


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2015)

Good to hear it didn't soil what "Rocky Balboa" did for the series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 26, 2015)

Balboa was a fitting end..

Guess in a way it can still be seen as such


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

RIP Tony.  Definitely going to die during Civil War.  No way out of that ass kicking.





Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia/Slice: I am stoked for Dr. Strange movie.


They put together a terrific cast for Doctor Strange.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 26, 2015)

Inherent Vice

Rating: Undecided


----------



## Grape (Nov 26, 2015)

Inherent Vice caught a lot of shit, but I still enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Tony Stark fights with all his friends. It builds 'character'.


Tony has no fucking friends.  That's why he has no support in that final trailer fight.


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  How is Into the Badlands?



I haven't had the chance to watch it yet, but from my research with those who have, the storyline and acting is subpar, but Holy Shit, the action and choreography are beyond amazing. :amazed


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

I will try to watch the first episode later tonight.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 26, 2015)

> but Holy Shit, the action and choreography are beyond amazing.



ehhh

they decent

beyond amazing is a huge stretch


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2015)

Tried to watch into the badlands but zoned out 10 minutes into it


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 26, 2015)

yeah it aint a good show 

based off ep 1 anyway


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2015)

Needs more to it than decent action if it's going to be an ongoing series like good writing, world buildling, and acting.or at least that's what i expect of it when it's on amc


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2015)

I find Amazon Prime shows edges Netflix's imo.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tony has no fucking friends.  That's why he has no support in that final trailer fight.



Probably because War machine was kept busy by Falcon. 

Black people handle their shit one on one


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 26, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E09*

this episode could've been much better than it was. i saw flashes of how good it could've been in the clarice/hannibal or will/hannibal dynamic coming to the fore between jessica and kilgrave, but the constant insertion of the hogarth divorce subplot and the predictable plot developments as well as a huge contrivance at the end, all dragged it down to just being quite good.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2015)

just rewatched "The Guest"


*Spoiler*: __ 



call me slow, but I just realized that David escaping at the end was his own demented way of saving the kids


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

The Guest is great.  Good choice Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2015)

It is,         man.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

Okay.  I'm watching Into the Badlands.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

Second episode was better than the first.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 27, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S01E10*

an episode with strong acting, strong set-pieces, strong character moments, frequently engaging, strung together by some absurd and stupid contrivances and dragged down by the garbage melodrama of robyn. it's kind of the show in microcosm


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2015)

ALIEN    5/5

I dont think i need to give a reason why.
Basically everything about this movie is great


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2015)

Slice, you need to play the shit out of Alien: Isolation. It's arguably the best game I've ever played.


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2015)

Its sitting on my steam wishlist.
Will buy once its available for under 5 € - should be around the time of the next autumn sale.

Heard good things about it.
But bes sci-fi forror game will forever and always be System Shock2 


Have you played "Amnesia: The Dark Descent"? If you like horror games - this could be just your thing.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, I've played it. Outlast is better though. 

Alien Isolation is not only all horror though. The visuals, the soundtrack, the mood of the game, it's just unbelievably beautiful. I'm sure you'll love it, especially bc of the fact that you like the movie. There's a lot of references to the movie, it feels like you're part of it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2015)

This part is so fucking funny.



[YOUTUBE]miXdtmIvFkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 27, 2015)

Rukia I'm so psyched for Creed. Movie looks as solid as a Rocky jab to the head.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2015)

Mockingjay Part 2:  B+

I thought it was pretty thrilling guys.  I was kind of dreading it because I heard it was long and it was bleak.  But I barely noticed.  Not all that action packed, but still intense throughout.  I'm glad I didn't read the books.  I really had no clue when characters were going to live or die and I basically expected the worst the whole time.

Obviously there are flaws.  The whole Katniss/Peeta/Gale triangle never really worked for me.  And it especially fails in this film.  Peeta gets on your nerves the entire time.  And Gale seems like he has more important things to deal with than competing against Peeta.  Any time this content appeared it sort of pulled me out of the main story.

The epilogue was cringe-inducing.  Not as bad as Harry Potter, but close.  Felt like Lionsgate was pandering to fanfiction writers.  GIOGIO.

But overall, a solid finish to the best YA adaptation so far.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2015)

I also watched a new Divergent trailer.  Good news.  Shailene is cute again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2015)

No Escape: B-

There are some intense moments, but the character drama is standard and some of the dialogue is very...over-written. Too flowery and over-the-top, but the acting is fine. I'm not entirely convinced that Owen Wilson is an exceptional dramatic actor, but he does fine.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This part is so fucking funny.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]miXdtmIvFkY[/YOUTUBE]



TBH, I don't like Purple Man all that much. Sure 10th does a great job, but the character isn't very interesting for me. Loved Fisk tho.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Loved Fisk tho.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2015)

Kilgrave though, bruh.

Best villain ever.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> TBH, I don't like Purple Man all that much. Sure 10th does a great job, but the character isn't very interesting for me. Loved Fisk tho.



I think he was great.  No grand plan.  No ambition.  He just used his ability for personal gain.  And his dickish behavior also made him a joy to watch.  He was a good foil for Jessica.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

I also watched a trailer for Joy right before Mockingjay.  I hope it is good.  I would love to see Lawrence win a few more awards.


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2015)

*The Man from U.N.C.L.E* - 6.5/10

Yet again, hipster Jena rises from the ashes to shrug nonchalantly at a movie the internet adores. 

Every review I saw raved about the chemistry from the leads and the witty dialogue. I didn't see it, sorry. Not terrible, but I had a really hard time getting into it because everything was so tempid IMHO


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 28, 2015)

Jena you're no hipster.

Sorry gurl.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2015)

*The Skeleton Twins*

Well acted; but pretty basic.

*C+*

*Drag me to Hell*

Lets see how much disgusting fluids the main lead can ingest! 

*B-*
*Sin City: A Dame to Kill For*

You had boobs and ninjas in your movie and_ still_ managed to make it boring.

*C-*


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2015)

I wish Alicia Vikander had more to do 

she was so cute and hot


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2015)

Kilgrave is like the best thing about the show

besides Luke

everyone else is kinda meh for me

I do wish Luke was a lil bit more hood like his comic counterpart


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

In the end.  I felt bad for Kilgrave.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 28, 2015)

>Yasha checks in
>Yasha leaves
>Yasha doesn't follow up

Poor guy  he's prolly spent from all those sexually aggressive kiwi women. No energy left.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> In the end.  I felt bad for Kilgrave.


lol you would


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2015)

tfw Spectre didn't blow UNCLE out of the water like it should have


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw Spectre didn't blow UNCLE out of the water like it should have



Spectre was such a disappointment. Luckily Rukia and I forsaw this, and didn't go all in on it like we did for Skyfall. Our top-tier instincts remained faithful to us.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Spectre was such a disappointment. Luckily Rukia and I forsaw this, and didn't go all in on it like we did for Skyfall. Our top-tier instincts remained faithful to us.



Dis revisionism


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Dis revisionism



For real, doe, we didn't go all in on it like Skyfall. The writing was on the wall about how shitty the film would be, before it even came out.

Rukia and I tried to warn Vaulto, but...


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

You're dumb

And Spectre collapsed in quality faster than your jawline


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> You're dumb
> 
> And Spectre collapsed in quality faster than your jawline


dat rebuttal


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dat rebuttal



I know, right?


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2015)

Detective trying to revise his shitty taste.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2015)

I really dislike the Jessica Jones soundtrack/score. It's mad terrible.


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2015)

Jessica Jones


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jessica Jones: I killed your wife.
Luke Cage: We banged! wtf?
Jessica Jones: That just happened.
Luke Cage:


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Detective trying to revise his shitty taste.



Fuck you Grape

I was one of the first ones to shit on the film itself

And you even praised me for it

Damn you and your shit-tier memory


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Jessica Jones
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wyte wimmin b crazy, Luke.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

tbh, I found Jessica and Luke's relationship completely unrealistic and not very believable at all, from an interracial couple standpoint

Now if she looked anything like her comic counterpart, I could understand how Luke would be thirsting at Galactic Stunna levels around her. That shit is like Kryptonite to any black man


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

Jessica's punch to Luke's wife was the most brutal punch I have ever seen.  That bitch flew after taking it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> thirsting at Galactic Stunna levels


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 28, 2015)

Skyfall wasn't that good either so I would be bragging about being all in on it D.

Watched _Tangled_ again today. I know there was a lot of comparing Frozen to this early on and they really shouldn't be. Frozen isn't even in the same league as Tangled. I am kind of glad Tangled wasn't as big as Frozen because it saved it from the same overexposure.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

All of the women in Jessica Jones are pretty attractive.  That is the sort of casting that I can really appreciate.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

Yo.  I have been thinking about watching the Maze Runner sequel.  Have any of you guys seen it?  Is it good?


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

I will pray for you while you watch it, Rukia


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2015)

I have, Rukiawiggles! It wasn't as entertaining as the first film, although it has its moments. 



> *The Man from U.N.C.L.E - 6.5/10
> 
> Yet again, hipster Jena rises from the ashes to shrug nonchalantly at a movie the internet adores.
> 
> Every review I saw raved about the chemistry from the leads and the witty dialogue. I didn't see it, sorry. Not terrible, but I had a really hard time getting into it because everything was so tempid IMHO*



lol, Im going to call you Hipster Jena from now on. I agree with your review though, although my issue was more that they didn't share enough screen-time to develop chemistry.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

I thought Man From Uncle was pretty funny.  Solo was upset that his jacket was in the room that caught on fire.  That scene was gold.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2015)

Maze Runner was good

wasn't good as the first but eh

better than all the divergent, hunger games, percy jackson, the host, mortal instruments teeny bopper booshit

it was a pleasant surprise rukia

like I am number four


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

Woah.  That's some heavy praise dude.  I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 28, 2015)

Double toasted is so goat brehs.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

Speedy


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2015)

D with a new sig to lift his spirits after that Bond lashing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Double toasted is so goat brehs.



didnt realize those cats were back in business.

i remember when i got out of jail 2 years ago i was pissed to see Spill.com was gone for good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 28, 2015)

i can't be bothered to individually review JJ eps 11-13 but suffice to say that aside from the cringe-inducing garbage related to robyn, and some occasional bad writing in the form of very on-the-nose emotional conversations, they were more or less the best in the series. strong finish

imo still below daredevil. not by a huge amount, but enough to be sure. too much unnecessary ancillary shit and not enough consistency. too much padding. hogarth divorce = boring irrelevant melodrama. robyn = garbage character dragging the show down with incongruous comedy and some really poor writing. 

however, still a strong show, better than average by a fair distance, well-shot, usually well-written, mostly well-acted, kind of hit and miss with the plotting and pacing but absolutely electrifying once it got going for real, thanks to david tennant. so yeah, another netflix marvel success.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

What is next?  Daredevil season 2?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 28, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> didnt realize those cats were back in business.
> 
> i remember when i got out of jail 2 years ago i was pissed to see Spill.com was gone for good.



Was it always just Korey, Martin and Tommy in the original? Since they expanded they have a big entourage and following on their site and YouTube channel.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Was it always just Korey, Martin and Tommy in the original? Since they expanded they have a big entourage and following on their site and YouTube channel.



on spill it was Korey, "Leon"/Martin, "Cyrus"/Chris and Co-Host 3000...and a few regulars that were on quite a bit.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

That fucking robot was great


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What is next?  Daredevil season 2?



The one I am waiting for is The Immortal Iron Fist

My body is ready


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2015)

Creed: B+

It was really good, with some incredible emotional moments that were very "Rocky(1)-esque", while also having its own approach. In fact, that sums the movie up: "It's like Rocky, but also does its own thing". Acting was great, characters were interesting, the finale was awesome. The only problem is that sometimes you can't help but compare "Creed" to "Rocky" and "Rocky" is just a bit too iconic for "Creed" to match. Definitely worth watching tho.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I thought Man From Uncle was pretty funny.  Solo was upset that his jacket was in the room that caught on fire.  That scene was gold.



Easily the best scene of the entire movie. That shit had me in tears


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Martial. 

"Creed" didn't disappoint. I think I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

8/10 sounds p bad.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8Cpn8o_XQLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

SPURS SO UNSELFISH

BEAUTIFUL WAY OF PLAYING BALL


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm starting to really look forward to NBA championship season here in San Antonio. The excitement and pride are contagious, and it brings about a sense of comradery. Though the reason is shallow, it serves as a brief reminder that we can come together.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> All of the women in Jessica Jones are pretty attractive.  That is the sort of casting that I can really appreciate.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

Jessica Jones got knocked unconscious by an angry ginger teenager using a wooden board.

Weak.


She's definitely not Avengers material


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought the exact same at that moment.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

She needs to hit the gym.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

She beat Luke Cage though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

I need to find a way to go to a few films this week.  Still haven't seen Creed, Bridge of Spies, or Room.  All are on my must list.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

I mean to see "Bridge of Spies", myself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Jessica Jones got knocked unconscious by an angry ginger teenager using a wooden board.
> 
> Weak.
> 
> ...



It's so weird that her strength doesn't come with durability..

That's like..super speed without the higher stamina.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's so weird that her strength doesn't come with durability..
> 
> That's like..super speed without the higher stamina.



it's plot-induced and inconsistent

her broken ribs healed crazy fast despite getting stomped on and kicked in by you-know-who


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah that threw me off too considering she got hit by a fucking truck and got up shortly thereafter


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

also consider that she can get knocked out by that, but not by being smashed bodily through a wall? definitely based on plot convenience


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

If she didn't have durability.  Simpson would have knocked her out after ingesting all of those red pills.


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2015)

Just one more reason robyn is a sin


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

rukia not giving one fuck about spoilers


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

It's okay.  We have all seen it.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

I appreciate Kilgrave's managerial skills at the micro level. Think of what could be achieved in the field of medical research if his blender disciplinary trick were used in laboratories world-wide.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia not giving a fuck about syntax


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia not giving a fuck.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

There's no way JJ beats Cage ever.

Not even once.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

Overall Jessica Jones a huge step down from Daredevil. Netflix should have gone with Iron Fist or Luke Cage and kept her on the bench. Ritter is a shit actress. Her blase disposition is utter shit. They could have literally cast any actress in the world and it would have been better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> They could have literally cast any actress in the world and it would have been better.



Wow, Not to knock Ritter, but yeah, Jessica Jones was an easy role. When you think about it, there's nothing memorable about the performance itself.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

She did better than Scar Jo does every time she pretends to be Black Widow.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

nah, you guys are shitposting 

not that i think jessica jones is an extremely complex role but it's not easy. at the very least you have to convincingly display someone who has the opposing mindsets of an abuse victim with ptsd (hypersensitive, terrified, avoids triggers) and someone who's smart, brave, and has superpowers (smooth, assured, virtually fearless). that's hard to portray simultaneously 

then you've got her romantic entanglement which is a rollercoaster of emotion cuz of the history, her friendships, the way she progresses from emotional lockdown to somewhat letting people in, and you've got the complex and ambiguous relationship she has with killgrave cuz of the layers of deception she has to work into it 

u dum


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

this is mostly directed at gesy who is stupid, but salvageable. i know grape's brain was eaten by autism a long time ago


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

Nah dude, Scar Jo would have killt it as Jones.

Really the only good thing about this production has been Kilgrave.

I'm kind of bummed they wasted him on her.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this is mostly directed at gesy who is stupid, but salvageable. i know grape's brain was eaten by autism a long time ago


ayyy**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nah, you guys are shitposting
> 
> not that i think jessica jones is an extremely complex role but it's not easy. at the very least you have to convincingly display someone who has the opposing mindsets of an abuse victim with ptsd (hypersensitive, terrified, avoids triggers) and someone who's smart, brave, and has superpowers (smooth, assured, virtually fearless). that's hard to portray simultaneously
> 
> ...



I'll give more credit to the writing than her performance in itself, personally. I didn't see much that would make the case that those with a good deal acting experience wouldn't be able to pull it off. Could you point me to a scene?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll give more credit to the writing than her performance in itself, personally. I didn't see much that would make the case that those with a good deal acting experience wouldn't be able to pull it off. Could you point me to a scene?





you're shuffling around the original claim

if someone needs "a good deal acting experience" to pull a role off then can it be considered easy?

anyway, some scenes in which i thought she was especially good were most of her scenes talking to kilgrave at her house, and her with hope after the thing with the glass ()


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

lol obviously I mean easy for professionals who know what they're doing.

If I said the Luke Cage role is easy, that doesn't mean _I_ would do a better job.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol obviously I mean easy for professionals who know what their doing.
> 
> If I said the Luke Cage role is easy, that doesn't mean _I_ would do a better job.



*shrug*

i think you'd have to at least be a decent actor to pull off jessica jones, which disqualifies almost every "professional" on, for example, the CW, except some of the older journeyman actors who are just hard up for cash, like moira's


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

Her acting is bad, mate.

She's just a terrible, terrible actress.

She's like CW tier acting if not worse.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm hopeful about Luke Cage.  But his character really didn't interest me at all during JJ.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

I like Luke, I like how they left so much questions for him open.  I expected atleast a small flashback, but nope.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It's okay.  We have all seen it.



No, we haven't, you bastard!

I freaking told you less than 24 hours ago on your VM page that I didn't have time to see it yet!

Rukia, why!?


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

For real doe, it's all good. Thank God my spoiler senses are GOAT 

I always have an inkling when to skim over certain words, and thus manage to not get the surprises ruined for me


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Et tu, Rukia


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Detective must really think he OP as fuk, huh


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

Those details on their own really don't reveal all that much.  Hang in there Detective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

>last few weeks of 2015
>expecting rukia to have some sort of honorary code.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It wasn't good enough; she deserves better.



I can understand that, but your follow-up generic avy choice is like a slap in her face


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

Man, why did Stunna get this guy started.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Those details on their own really don't reveal all that much.  Hang in there Detective.



My masterplan is to binge watch/read all the collective genre material I have been missing out on the last couple months due to the busy travel schedule for work

And I especially cannot wait for that wonderful 3 hour, 2 part Luther special to air on BBC in a couple weeks

I'm off on vacation for about 3 weeks from Christmas week till mid-January, so this will be an amazing marathon of awesomeness

Pray for me


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man, why did Stunna get this guy started.



You never began, to begin with, Gesy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm hoping that Detective has another interesting Toronto thread ready for the cafe.


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> For real doe, it's all good. Thank God my spoiler senses are GOAT
> 
> I always have an inkling when to skim over certain words, and thus manage to not get the surprises ruined for me





Stunna said:


> Detective must really think he OP as fuk, huh



I personally think he saw everything and is attempting to purge it all from memory


it's ok


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping that Detective has another interesting Toronto thread ready for the cafe.


this lowkey shade


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping that Detective has another interesting Toronto thread ready for the cafe.



I will do what I can.





ted. said:


> I personally think he saw everything and is attempting to purge it all from memory
> 
> 
> it's ok



If I were to describe it, it would be like knowing that there is danger lurking, and your mind can already connect the dots before it hits you, so you dodge it



Like the above


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Man, I cannot wait for the Christmas vacation to begin

tfw I go to see Star Wars on opening day, and know that I will be sleeping in like a motherfuck everyday for nearly a month before I'm back at work again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

Not sure I'll do the same, I'm not a fan of packed theaters; but I feel like i'll be missing out on a interesting experience if I don't.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

Detective.  Last time I boarded a plane with my parents; I was pretty disappointed in my dad.  We both took our respective books out.  And the cover art for his book was basically a naked woman being embraced by a man.  Come on man.  Book cover art like that makes the reader look thirsty as fuck!  It's a bad look!


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

tfw you realize there will be a suspicious non-delivery zone for any areas with ghetto people living in it, within the US


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Last time I boarded a plane with my parents; I was pretty disappointed in my dad.  We both took our respective books out.  And the cover art for his book was basically a naked woman being embraced by a man.  Come on man.  Book cover art like that makes the reader look thirsty as fuck!  It's a bad look!



I am disappointed as fuck that he didn't think to hide it behind a generic fake book cover or sleeve


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> tfw you realize there will be a suspicious non-delivery zone for any areas with ghetto people living in it, within the US



[YOUTUBE]R40DFzvbMtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

teddy knows


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2015)

Ofc I do


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

teddy, I am undecided on the Note 5, or possibly the Nexus 6P


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

Detective.  How is that new car?


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't know much about the 6p tbh, and i don't have any major qualms with the note 5. afraid i'm not of much help


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  How is that new car?





Detective said:


> teddy, I am undecided on the Note 5, or possibly the Nexus 6P



Not enough to fill the void.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

@ Rukia

No complaints, dude. I am actually grateful that Audi were bastards who made me wait, especially after that whole scandal that hit them and VW

I have an unlimited mileage warranty, and have put it just under 12k on it. All the little gadgets are awesome, and the car gets looks. The fact that I saved myself a ton of money is nice, too. Being the frugal bastard that I am.

My smartphone needs upgrading, doe. It's not malfunctioning or anything, but its been almost 2 years since I got it.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2015)

*Jessica Jones S1 - 7/10*

And that's high, mostly because of Kilgrave.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

ted. said:


> Don't know much about the 6p tbh, and i don't have any major qualms with the note 5. afraid i'm not of much help



It's had great reviews, and it's a legit stock Android phone, which is the new flagship of it's kind.

Same size screen as the Note, too.

I think I just want to have something more unique than the standard Apple Vs. Samsung segment, but the Note series has been really wonderful for me, so it's a tough call


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2015)

I watched the Twin Peaks pilot. Not sure if I like it, as it's very...overly dramatic in a soap opera kind of way. Will continue to watch though, as it is very quirky too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2015)

Damn, missed into the badlands tonight.  Will have to watch during the week I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I watched the Twin Peaks pilot. Not sure if I like it, as it's very...overly dramatic in a soap opera kind of way. Will continue to watch though, as it is very quirky too.


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> I have to see new films on Day 1, doe
> 
> It's like a compulsion of mine
> 
> There is something magical about it



I love seeing movies day 1

I rarely get to do it though.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> I love seeing movies day 1
> 
> I rarely get to do it though.



OMG Slice!

How are you, mein bruder!?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2015)

Detective you're movie critic bruh

Slice how are things?

Anyone get anything for Black Friday/Cyber Monday?


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> OMG Slice!
> 
> How are you, mein bruder!?





Speedy Jag. said:


> Slice how are things?



Guys...

I have been inactive like two days... just like every weekend.





But i cant complain, all is well so far.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 30, 2015)

Slice the whole fucking forum was worried about you man... like wtf


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Slice the whole fucking forum was worried about you man... like wtf


I was ready to contact the police.  I thought a bookcase toppled over and fell on top of Slice.  And Slice was trapped and wasn't able to reach his cellphone.  Something terrible like that must have happened.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 30, 2015)

I know right?! Intense stuff. Glad he didn't died, close call


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2015)

I appreciate the worries.

Love you too guys


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

Has anyone checked out the HBO miniseries "Show Me a Hero"? 

I wanted to see it when it first premiered towards the end of the summer, missed it, and forgot about it. Currently DLing the first part.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Has anyone checked out the HBO miniseries "Show Me a Hero"?
> 
> I wanted to see it when it first premiered towards the end of the Summer, missed it, and forgot about it. Currently DLing the first part.


Yeah it's pretty good. In a heart breaking kinda way.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2015)

No, Stunna.

You liked Creed?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

Most def'.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2015)

Be prepared to hate it when the sequel comes out breh


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

Y'know, I don't want a sequel, but Coogler's establishing himself as a competent filmmaker.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Has anyone checked out the HBO miniseries "Show Me a Hero"?
> 
> I wanted to see it when it first premiered towards the end of the summer, missed it, and forgot about it. Currently DLing the first part.



I did, and I didn't like it. It's very slow paced, boring and not worth it imo. I had high hopes and got disappointed. Letdown/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2015)

Anybody watching The Leftovers?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 30, 2015)

Nah. Heard it's crap


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Anybody watching The Leftovers?



i'm watching it...i like it it, but i honestly can't tell you _why_ i like it.

also, everyone is insane...even if they appear sane at first.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2015)

I saw that it had Liv Tyler in it.  A few days earlier I was wondering what the hell had happened to her.  And the premise seems interesting enough.  May give it a look.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2015)

Leftovers is one of the best tv shows out right now

anyway who disagrees is a pleb and goes on my ignore


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2015)

I hope you are right Warudo.  I definitely want to add another good show to my arsenal.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2015)

You know, 2015 was a very top heavy year in terms of the quality films being released near the beginning to mid-way point, but it's been a horrible year for TV shows. Feels like 80-90% of the new shows have either not gotten their back 9 episodes picked up, or simply been cancelled altogether.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2015)

Name a successful new show for the fall season.

I watch Quantico, but it has really faltered in the ratings lately.  And even I would admit that it has been pretty ho-hum; and Alex is a terrible agent.  Supergirl; same as Quantico.  And the effects look terrible.  Scream Queens; I watch it.  I am occasionally amused by it; but the ratings are a disaster.  Blood and Oil; canceled.  The Player; canceled.  This season really has been abysmal.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

As long as they're not obnoxious and clap at every little thing, I enjoy seeing movies with a big crowd (also assuming I have some elbow room.)

There was a nice sized crowd at my screening of "Creed." There was a part in one of the fights where Adonis made a comeback and knocked his opponent onto his ass -- a really triumphant moment -- and the theater audience erupted with cheers. You don't get that kind of experience watching the movie alone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and the theater audience erupted with cheers. You don't get that kind of experience watching the movie alone.



strong recommendation for watching movies alone


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> strong recommendation for watching movies alone


If you say so.

I don't know why the audience getting engrossed in a feel-good sports film is a bad thing, but hey.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm fine either way,Cheering crowds doesn't do much for me but I wouldn't say it annoys me .

What I _can't_ stand is immature twerps and crying babies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

Hm. I was about to give you a hard time, but now I'm trying to think of the last comedy that came out that I actually _wanted_ to see in theaters...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2015)

Trainwreck?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

I only watched that because I was with some friends from out of town that wanted to see "Ant-Man", but it was sold out or something. I never would have watched it otherwise.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> If you say so.
> 
> I don't know why the audience getting engrossed in a feel-good sports film is a bad thing, but hey.



all dat shuffling

they can get engrossed all they want

if they make loud noises and break my immersion, then fuck them


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2015)

A Crowd can make or break a movie, depending on the crowd and the subject. For me, crowds are a necessity for comedies. When it comes to horror, I guess it depends on the kind of horror. Sometimes they can enhance the experience, other times are nothing but a distraction. 

Feel good movies like "Creed" usually work well with involved crowds, presuming their reactions fit with what the movie is aiming for. I also think they work best for cult films, such as the noisy audience I experienced the last DBZ film with. But other times they can completely ruin everything. Usually it's just obnoxious teens messing around on their phones or loudly talking. I have seen films where fans react to the drama with laughing. It's pretty unpredictable. 

The crowd was the only thing that made the Attack on Titan movies tolerable.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2015)

Theaters are good for summer/horror/cult movies.

Dramas I much rather be alone to view. I feel it's the only way I can let what I'm watching affect me.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2015)

How many simulator games do you own, Slice?


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2015)

None. Never really got into the genre. Always preferred either story driven games and roguelikes.

Currently playing almost exclusively 'Binding of Isaac: Rebirth' as one round takes 35-50 minutes max.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2015)

Eh I doubt all of you had careful movie critics as parents who taught you how to watch and analyse movies. 

Our experiences in youth shape us a lot later in life.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2015)

My parents taste in movies is as casual as it gets.
My father watches anything as long as the movie is made up of at least 75% action - then falls asleep in the last third.
My mother turns on the tv to watch "whatever is on right now" often not even knowing what the movie is named or what its even about (because she missed the first 40 minutes or so).

I have no idea how i turned out liking movies so much.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2015)

I mostly like watching movies alone. Not a big fan of crowd reactions outside of laughter at comedies. The worst is clapping at the end of the movie like some major accomplishment just happened. Like...You do realize what you just watched wasn't actually real right?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2015)

Fuck Luca pointing that out made me 

Slice you're not alone, but I'm no movie or TV connoisseur. Happy to be a casual.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

I...I guess?

I can see why clapping for a movie (a pointless but harmless practice) would be a cultural thing, but screaming when a movie successfully scares you? I'd assumed that'd be a universal reaction.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2015)

Whenever a person has a loud reaction during a horror movie the correct course of action is to look at them in disapproval and shame them into being quiet for the rest of the movie.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2015)

Seriously i once almost got into a fight with a woman that was obnoxiously loud becasuse she was so scared during the *TRAILER* for 'The Conjuring'.
Annoying as hell.

If that would have happened during the actual movie i would have tried to make her leave.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

Nah, b. The gasps and jumps are part of the fun. I know _I'd_ be disappointed if I made a horror movie, observed an audience, and saw them all just consistently sitting there watching the screen.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

Like, there's a difference between someone quickly gasping or exclaiming and then quickly quieting down again, and someone screaming bloody murder and then talking about what happened to their friends.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2015)

Gasps and jumps are alright.
But that woman was actually screaming.
Every. Few. Seconds.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Gasps and jumps are alright.
> But that woman was actually screaming.
> Every. Few. Seconds.



Woman should have stayed at home. 

I'd have a more private home cinema just for movie buffs.

Or catch the movie at a early morning screening.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2015)

No new Jessica Jones for a while.  I am finding it very difficult to accept that reality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'm drawing a blank as to what to watch next.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 1, 2015)

Going to bite the bullet and watch Krampus


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm in on Krampus too Huey.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I'm drawing a blank as to what to watch next.


You watchin' Fargo??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> You watchin' Fargo??



Haven't yet but I may finally give it a try.

How was "Show Me a Hero?"


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to check out the first part yet.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

maybe, maybe not

still dope tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't actually like Apple that much.  But I am kind of stuck with it because of work.  We use an IPAD for our service 360 platform (program we use for our cases).  And I have an Iphone so that customers can get a hold of me.


----------



## Slice (Dec 2, 2015)

Ae said:


> *Zoolander* (2001): Strong 6
> 
> *Ant-Man* (2015): Strong 5
> 
> *Circle* (2015): Light 3



Zoolander is one of my guilty pleasure comedies.

Surprised by the low Ant Man rating, its IMO one of the better Marvel movies of late.

Heard conflicting things about Circle. The concept sounds interresting but a lot of people seem to say it doesnt really deliver.




Ae said:


> Okay glad I didn't suprise you with it then






Rukia said:


> I don't actually like Apple that much.  But I am kind of stuck with it because of work.  We use an IPAD for our service 360 platform (program we use for our cases).  And I have an Iphone so that customers can get a hold of me.



Honestly i dont like them that much anymore either.
Been using a Mac since the late 90s.
Back then they had an ad that said "Does more - costs less" - which today is just exactly backwards.

They charge premium for inferior stuff that looks pretty and withhold tech just to push their yearly minor updates.

I like the ease of use of OS-X and still vastly prefer it to Windows for everyday use. But ever since the success of the iPhone the company has become quite a shithole.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nah, b. The gasps and jumps are part of the fun. I know _I'd_ be disappointed if I made a horror movie, observed an audience, and saw them all just consistently sitting there watching the screen.



i know i wouldn't give a shit about what the audience was doing if i was _watching_ a horror movie unless they started being obnoxious and loud and ruining my immersion

gasps and jumps are whatever

screams? kill yourself


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2015)

Slice said:


> Surprised by the low Ant Man rating, its IMO one of the better Marvel movies of late.



For me Ant-Man and Ultron were both big disappointments this year. Both surprisingly boring given the material that was there to work with.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2015)

Ant-Man was better than most Marvel stuff out there. Ultron was shit and managed to disappoint me heavily, regardless of my 0 expectations.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Ant-Man was better than most Marvel stuff out there.



Yeah I suppose if you consider the Thors of the Marvel world. But it doesn't hold a candle to the likes of Avengers 1, Winter Soldier or GotG.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 2, 2015)

Luca do you watch any movies in private screenings?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah I suppose if you consider the Thors of the Marvel world. But it doesn't hold a candle to the likes of Avengers 1, Winter Soldier or GotG.



I consider it better than the first Avengers, on par with Winter Soldier or slightly better, and worse than GotG.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I consider it better than the first Avengers, on par with Winter Soldier or slightly better, and worse than GotG.



To each his own I guess. WS is the best Marvel has produced IMO.


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2015)

Ant Man was better than Avengers wat

like get out the street u pediastrians rofl


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 2, 2015)

Liverbird I'm fucking high right now breh 

Feel like watching Istanbul or something football based


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2015)

The main reason I didn't like Avengers was the hydra theory was flawed as shit. And I got bored as fuck by the tesseract. The plot armor, as always on Marvel, was present throughout the movie. Action without consequence, which makes the movie very unappealing to me.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Liverbird I'm fucking high right now breh
> 
> Feel like watching Istanbul or something football based


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2015)

House (1986)- B-/B

Fun horror-comedy, but the tone is all over the place and so is the script.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2015)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.  SAINT NICK IS NOT COMING THIS YEAR!  KRAMPUS!


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah I suppose if you consider the Thors of the Marvel world. But it doesn't hold a candle to the likes of Avengers 1, Winter Soldier or GotG.



My ranking fir top 5 Marvel movies rated by the fun i had watching them would be

Winter Soldier 
GotG
Avengers 1
Ant Man
Iron Man 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2015)

Winter Soldier
GotG
Avengers 2
Ant Man
Avengers


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2015)

New Superman trailer spoils the third act and climax in full.

Seriously why has this become a thing?
Its despicable.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm sure there is another enemy to fight we haven't seen.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2015)

Mask looks fucking stupid on Affleck.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> New Superman trailer spoils the third act and climax in full.
> 
> Seriously why has this become a thing?
> Its despicable.



WB never learns


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I'm sure there is another enemy to fight we haven't seen.



I dont think that would make it any better.
The movie is clustered with way too many characters already.



Grape said:


> Mask looks fucking stupid on Affleck.



I think he looks fine both in and out of costume.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2015)

good looking out slice

not gonna watch it now


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm not that impressed with the new trailer.  The Comic Con teaser was better.  It at least tried to keep some of the story under wraps.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2015)

Didn't do much for me, either. Started to roll downhill as soon as Lex showed up tbh


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm not worried about anything of the plot or script or story, but the trailer revealed more than it should have.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I'm sure there is another enemy to fight we haven't seen.



When has that _ever_ worked.


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2015)

*Mockingjay 2* (slight spoilers)

Its long.
Too long.
I still say splitting this in two movies was a mistake.

Somehow while being insanely long and filled with minute after minute of nothing the fuck happening it manages to rush character development and fail flat.

The action is still nice, the secondary characters still more likeable than the two leads and the plot still has its issues.
I was not a fan of the constant jumping forward in time with rarely a hint how much has passed. In the last one we go from being fights in District 8 to the rebellion being able to lay siege to Districts 1 and 2 in what seems to be a matter of days.

Basically almost everything Katniss does here accomplishes nothing to change the outcome of the war except causing quite a few unnecessary deaths. I felt like there should have been more consequences for her already fragile state of mind. Lawrence looks like she wants to do something with that but the script just wont let her.

It also has a lot of issues with the way it portraits events. The whole Peeta subplot is not believable at all (i know this is straight out of the book but the movie could have corrected that easily - it just doesnt). They should have kept discussions about who Katniss will end up with out and instead focussed on giving a damn good reason why she should chose Peeta over Gale.

Another thing would be that the outlandish and totally misplaced designs of the Capitol and District 1/2 compared to the outside Districts that i really liked in movie 1+2 is replaced by generic destroyed city look. There is flashes of the original vision here and there but all in all it could just as well be any warzone ever. Where are the stupid colours, the pompous statues the adverts, the wigs? All people suddently dress in all grey and brown regardless of where they are from.

Also the infamous bombing scene near the end just felt completely wrong.
Why not arrange the scene in a way that there is still fighting going on and the bombs are dropped because of that (missing the "target" by a few hundred meters) and not in the way it happened.
Snow is right when he says its stupid to believe that what happend is his work.

A lot of that comes from adapting the first-person narrator into a movie that follows more people. But the first two (maybe even three) movis did that so much better. It just jumps from Katniss scene to Katniss scene without the suspense that the book (kinda) creates because there is the constant feeling of stuff being left out.

This might be the only case of a movie (i can remember) that is too long and draggig while simultaneously feeling rushed.

And finally the movie has learned a thing from the "Return of the King" movie: Its epilogue is almost 20 minutes long. Seriously, we were getting bored by all the exposition about characters that we actually_ like_. How does a movie manage to do that???

Did i have fun? For the most part.
Does it hold up to the first two? No way.

I'm not sure how to rate this fairly because it compares so poorly to its predecessors.
If it was standalone and the only movie of the series i saw i would drop it like trash and never watch another one again. The way it is i really wanted to like it. I just couldnt.

*2/5*


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> My ranking fir top 5 Marvel movies rated by the fun i had watching them would be
> 
> Winter Soldier
> GotG
> ...



I would have to re-watch some to be sure but my first reaction to these movies I would order it

Avengers
Iron Man
Winter Soldier
GotG

Not sure what to put after GotG but I just have no love for Ant-Man. I didn't hate it but thinking back on it I hate it now because of how much it disappointed me. And this is just initial reactions I had. I don't know if I genuinely like WS better now or have just seen it less than the others but it rates as 1 for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm disappointed that they didn't have more for Jena Malone to do in MJ part 2.  The few scenes she was involved with were fantastic.  I think Katniss and Joanna had a lot more scenes together in the books; it is a shame that those extra scenes didn't make it into the films.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2015)

Jena Malone is so good


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2015)

Yo.  I thought she looked good with a shaved head.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Jena Malone



Jeeez, and I  thought Christina Ricci had a big forehead.

Forehead game's Cosmic


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2015)

Definitely not diggin the Superman/Batman trailer. Looks weak. Don't like what I saw of Aflec as Wayne.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Definitely not diggin the Superman/Batman trailer. Looks weak. Don't like what I saw of Aflec as Wayne.



I agree on Affleck.  Eisenberg also looks completely miscast as Lex.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2015)

It's like he's doing joker instead of lex.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2015)

Huey is really on the defensive right now.  The mediocrity of this trailer rocked him and has him completely shaken up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Huey is really on the defensive right now.  The mediocrity of this trailer rocked him and has him completely shaken up.



Huey losing confidence in a DC film is...quite worrisome to say the least.

If Mike follow suit than all hope is lost.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2015)

well, not for the quality of the comic book theatre section

that would actually be really good for it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2015)

I didn't realize that Krampus was from the same director that made Trick R Treat.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 3, 2015)

Rukia

Pls


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2015)

you guys seen 'The Walk'?

was it any good? thinking of DL'n it...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2015)

About to start Part 4 of "Show Me a Hero." It gets a vote of quality so far, Gesy.


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> About to start Part 4 of "Show Me a Hero." It gets a vote of quality so far, Gesy.



It was a great mini-series, tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2015)

Impeccable track record he has 

 hope starring in  big films doesn't make him get sloppy tho.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, he's already got "Sucker Punch" on his record, b.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm going to be in Washington.  But I will try to check out Krampus tomorrow.


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to be in Washington.  But I will try to check out Krampus tomorrow.



OH SHIT, THE MOVE HAS BEGUN ALREADY?

PACIFIC NORTHWEST RUKIA CONFIRMED

R.I.P OKLAHOMA RUKIA


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Well, he's already got "Sucker Punch" on his record, b.





Sucker Punch? I...I don't know what that is..


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qOx-MlLDhuY[/YOUTUBE]

SHANE BLACK IS BACK

ALL IN


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2015)

Fuck Marvel

Give me more of that Shane Black forever and EVER


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks decent. Wasn't particularly feeling Gosslings character.


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

C, are you crazy? Dat fucking toilet scene was gold


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT, THE MOVE HAS BEGUN ALREADY?
> 
> PACIFIC NORTHWEST RUKIA CONFIRMED
> 
> R.I.P OKLAHOMA RUKIA



Washington teams aren't better tho!


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Washington teams aren't better tho!



HE IS BLESSED ENOUGH TO BE ABLE TO WATCH 7PM and 10PM EST SHOWS AT LIKE 4PM and 7PM PST

AND HE CAN NOW WATCH SUNDAY FOOTBALL GAMES AT 9 AM IN THE MORNING, WHILE EATING BREAKFAST AND WEARING BOXERS


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> C, are you crazy? Dat fucking toilet scene was gold



Meh, I guess I just don't buy into Gossling as a comedic actor. I thought he was good in Crazy Stupid Love but that wasn't quite the same as what he is trying here.


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't like him either, but Shane Black is legit as fuck, and will raise Gosling's shittiness to bearable levels of entertainment


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2015)

Amelia is played by the 9.2/10 daughter from The Leftovers?

ALL IN, BALLS DEEP


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

Boner


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> I don't like him either, but Shane Black is legit as fuck, and will raise Gosling's shittiness to bearable levels of entertainment



Don't know anything about him but I will watch it either way. Expecting maybe a 3/5 or so if I had to guess from the trailer.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]qOx-MlLDhuY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SHANE BLACK IS BACK
> 
> ALL IN



Looks good but don't jinx it bro


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

Speedy


----------



## teddy (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Boner



Are you...

...nah i won't bother


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 4, 2015)

*The Martian
*
Goat cinematography and visuals. Puzzling how the film respects the audience at times with how much science information they throw at you, but at other times, especially involving Childish Gambino, they oversimplify stuff to the point where it's not realistic considering the characters doing it.

Kind of starts falling apart by the third act and get's into cheesy territory. Ending especially(it still looks amazing throughout and stakes are always high, even though you ultimately know what's going to happen).

4 bags of popcorn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2015)

*Jungle Fever*

Can't believe this film rustled me.  Most of the Italian characters in this movie were well over the top. And the Romance elements felt..very hollow. Despite this fact, I can't deny certain scenes and lines were presented quite realistically. 

*B*


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2015)

ain't that a Spike Lee joint?

his whole purpose is jimmy rustling


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

ted. said:


> Are you...
> 
> ...nah i won't bother



lol, what?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been meaning to see "Jungle Fever", myself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> ain't that a Spike Lee joint?
> 
> his whole purpose is jimmy rustling



It's no secret that Spike Lee has a pessimistic view of the world. But I wanna know if he was bullied by racist Italian kids as a child, cause  he came at them hard in this film.

And the main character ruining his family life because he wanted to see what a white girl was like? 

Despicable


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

Prime Annabella Sciorra, doe


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speedy



The new Supes vs Bats trailer is like 

DT were like 'fuck dis shit brehs'


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2015)

Yo Speedy.  You watch any NBA at all?  I'm a lonely traveler at a bar at the Phoenix airport being subjected to the Brooklyn/New York game.  Doesn't get much lower than this dude.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT, THE MOVE HAS BEGUN ALREADY?
> 
> PACIFIC NORTHWEST RUKIA CONFIRMED
> 
> R.I.P OKLAHOMA RUKIA


I'm just spending Saturday looking at apartments.  Sort of a lot of hassle for a small task like that, but when you travel as much as I do you have a lot of air miles to spend and free hotel nights to use.


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

Fuck yeah, rack up dem frequent flyer miles points, Rukia!


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]qOx-MlLDhuY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SHANE BLACK IS BACK
> 
> ALL IN



same

kiss kiss bang bang was great


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2015)

He needs something good to make people forget about Iron Man 3.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2015)

Rukia          pls


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2015)

He is already immortal for being part of one of the best movies ever.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 4, 2015)

lol                                    .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2015)

Wait, is that Predator?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2015)

Shane Black is the best secret punch up artist of the late 80s and 90s


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> same
> 
> kiss kiss bang bang was great



same

i'm all in


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yo Speedy.  You watch any NBA at all?  I'm a lonely traveler at a bar at the Phoenix airport being subjected to the Brooklyn/New York game.  Doesn't get much lower than this dude.



Not anymore. My generation was all Pippin, Magic, Air Jordan, Shaq Attack and later Lebron.

Man My first stop when I get any air miles is Miami and LA.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 4, 2015)

Krampus: B

It was fun. Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2015)

Canada to become first G7 nation to legalize marijuana: government


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 5, 2015)

*The Night Before:* 7/10

Some funny shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The new Supes vs Bats trailer is like
> 
> DT were like 'fuck dis shit brehs'


I feel bad for Batman.  Everyone is picking on him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2015)

Fuck Affleck doe, his agent is based tho to get him dis

Fuck Jesse even more doe, making Lex a pussy


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm in Munich for a few days and currently in my hotel room watching a movie called FrankenFish - which might be one of the greatest movie titles ever


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2015)

Do tell us more, Herr Slice


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2015)

Stupid b movie about a monster fish

But since I am in Munich I had quite a few beer which makes it enjoyable


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Stupid b movie about a monster fish
> 
> But since I am in Munich I had quite a few beer which makes it enjoyable



The scenery around the city must be lovely, as well


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2015)

It's a pretty city, I've never been here before either.
Tomorrow there's additional sightseeing and then in the evening we travel back.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2015)

Would post more info but I really hate typing on a phone


----------



## teddy (Dec 5, 2015)

Not feeling eisenberg as lex at all from these trailers. out of everyone he's looking the most miscast among them


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2015)

The fuck was he doing breaking up a Supes and Bats fight? I mean pussy be Cray


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2015)

ted. said:


> Not feeling eisenberg as lex at all from these trailers. out of everyone he's looking the most miscast among them



He doesn't have the intimidating aura Lex is known for. He just comes off as cray cray-- a Joker-lite.


----------



## teddy (Dec 5, 2015)

Pretty much. I see him more as a riddler type if anything


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2015)

Still waiting for the secret reveal of Cranston as Lex Sr. when Jr gets killed like a bitch


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2015)

Detective you know he'll be around in the sequel

Eisenberg has Hollywood clout nowadays yo


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2015)

that would be a good twist

or like the end of infinite crisis where real Lex orders Joker to kill other Earth Lex from COIE


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Still waiting for the secret reveal of Cranston as Lex Sr. when Jr gets killed like a bitch



Christoph waltz would be Orgasmic . I haven't seen Spectre, but I'm sure it's downward spiral isn't on him.


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Christoph waltz would be Orgasmic . I haven't seen Spectre, but I'm sure it's downward spiral isn't on him.



He was shit as a villain in that film. Overdid it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2015)

That would be a really nice twist Detective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> He was shit as a villain in that film. Overdid it


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2015)

Your mom probably didn't believe you came out of her womb, either


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2015)

Waltz wasn't at fault for "Spectre's" villain being squandered.


----------



## teddy (Dec 5, 2015)

Detective, please don't use that smiley...ever


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah, das' a basic ass smiley, b.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Your mom probably didn't believe you came out of her womb, either


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm going to marathon Reign at some point.  That Adelaide Kane girl is fantastic!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2015)

Detective I thought you had based tastes man


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2015)

no loyalty in these streets


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 5, 2015)

Stunna so bad at being black a white racist got more street cred


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2015)

Stunna.  I hope you enjoyed the Wiz.  You are welcome.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 5, 2015)

Mockingjay Part II 

I have not been giving Josh Hutcherson enough credit. Jennifer Lawrence is Jennifer Lawrence. And Liam's actually the worst actor out of the three, which I did not realize before.


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  I hope you enjoyed the Wiz.  You are welcome.



You know, I fully expected Stunna to make a thread about it, and he did





.... but why was I disappointed to find out I was right?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2015)

That's a good question. 

Don't bother telling us when you find the answer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, I fully expected Stunna to make a thread about it, and he did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it was expected his gay ass would be into Broadway


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

_Doctor Who Series 9_ - 3/10

That was possibly the worst season finale (and overall season) of the revival series so far.

_Show Me a Hero_ - 9/10

For comparison.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

Hm. I watched an episode of the new doctor with my brother and cousin, it was decent. Better than Tennant.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

You watched one episode of Capaldi and came to the conclusion that he (and/or his seasons) are better than Tennant (and/or his seasons)?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2015)

Show Me a Hero was great.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> You watched one episode of Capaldi and came to the conclusion that he (and/or his seasons) are better than Tennant (and/or his seasons)?


Obviously.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2015)

My written review of "Krampus" is in sig. Now it is time for me to watch "The Mummy's Shroud"...without pants.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Obviously.


Well, that's dumb.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Well, that's dumb.



Ignore him.

Watch more Mad Men when you finish.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2015)

The Mummy's Shroud: C+


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2015)

Heaven Sent was a really good episode, in fact one of the best eps since the revival but then Hell Bent was useless. Moffat is so uneven.  He needs to go. He should stick to writing one or eps per season. He can't write for shit otherwise. His finales are boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2015)

Sillay said:


> Mockingjay Part II
> 
> I have not been giving Josh Hutcherson enough credit. Jennifer Lawrence is Jennifer Lawrence. And Liam's actually the worst actor out of the three, which I did not realize before.



Liam Hemsworth is dire.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

"Heaven Sent" was pretty strong as long as you ignore how it was part of a big stupid whole.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2015)

The hybrid story went nowhere.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2015)

Ennoea, what's new dude?  You doing alright?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2015)

I Am Pilgrim.  Fantastic book.  Definitely deserves a sequel.  Ingrid is still out there!


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2015)

I hope Enno finally found his one true love, instead of continuously chasing after crazy white women, who eventually become crazy stalker exes.


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2015)

*Jupiter Ascending* - I love dogs/10

Finally got around to seeing this masterpiece of cinema. I watched it heavily intoxicated with a friend which is how I would strongly suggest viewing it, I think it made more sense than if I had seen it sober.

Not sure what to say about this one, really. Mila Kunis scrubs toilets and faces certain death with the same bored look on her face. Sean Bean is a bee. Channing Tatum flies around on his lil moon boots. Woof woof motherfuckers.

My personal favorite part of the movie is any scene involving Screamy McWhisperson


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

Jena said:


> My personal favorite part of the movie is any scene involving Screamy McWhisperson


Never stops being funny.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

_Seconds_ - 8/10

Funny that this came out the same year as "The Face of Another." James Wong Howe deserves props for the film's paranoiac camerawork. 

_The Little Prince_ - 7/10

Super cute, good looking movie.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2015)

I.... I can't explain why such an actor could give such a horrible performance.


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> I.... I can't explain why such an actor could give such a horrible performance.



He could read the writing on the wall and knew the film was garbage, so he decided to go full Cage?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

Jena said:


> ...the writing on the wall...


[Detective's "Spectre" flashback intensifies]


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2015)

Jena said:


> He could read the writing on the wall and knew the film was garbage, so he decided to go full Cage?





Stunna said:


> [Detective's "Spectre" flashback intensifies]


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [Detective's "Spectre" flashback intensifies]



You know what movie I'm really excited for? Prometheus. The trailers look great! I'm sure it'll be an amazing movie. Such a good cast. Great team. Good director. Good film. Great enjoyment! Cannot contain the excitement building until this movie is release.


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2015)

Jena

Pls


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

Jena said:


> You know what movie I'm really excited for? Prometheus. The trailers look great! I'm sure it'll be an amazing movie. Such a good cast. Great team. Good director. Good film. Great enjoyment! Cannot contain the excitement building until this movie is release.


[YOUTUBE]XIPlqEcfyhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

Prometheus was easily better than Spectre though.

Than most Bond films I would wager.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

There's a vast difference between a passion project's failure and the failure of a franchise's 300th sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> There's a vast difference between a *passion project's *failure and the failure of a franchise's 300th sequel.



**


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

"Prometheus" gives me "Avatar" vibes, homie


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2015)

Still trying to figure out how and why stunna has access to para's hidden batch of avas


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

You're washed up, Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

ted. said:


> Still trying to figure out how and why stunna has access to para's hidden batch of avas


bruh, I've _been_ on Hepburn for the longest not literally, unfortunately



Grape said:


> You're washed up, Stunna


this is a possibility, yes


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "Prometheus" gives me "Avatar" vibes, homie




Bruv, Cameron and Scott are vastly different. 

Cameron has before and will continue to make cash grabs. Scott rarely has, if ever.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Bruv, Cameron and Scott are vastly different.
> 
> Cameron has before and will continue to make cash grabs. Scott rarely has, if ever.



**


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

not a good look, Grape


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> not a good look, Grape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2015)

*Crash
*


*B-*


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah, there's a few crashes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2015)

the one in 2004

But on the subject of Stunna's avatars, I haven't forgotten what was his opinion on avatars of that size _before_ his modship.


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2015)

Power corrupts


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hTSXqhWvuyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2015)

That album cover.

That girl thinks she's David Bowie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]hTSXqhWvuyg[/YOUTUBE]



You would occasionally call anything bigger than the standard 150x200 "awkward looking".


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

I think I recall saying that, actually



but damn do I look good with it


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "Prometheus" gives me "Avatar" vibes, homie



I only saw an hour of it and it was nowhere near as dumb as Avatar


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> I only saw an hour of it


**


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

tell me the last hour of it was as dumb as Avatar and I still wouldn't believe you


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

You should have watched film club Crash.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna, stop being a tool and unlock Film Club.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

stunna loves using a tool

in his butthole


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2015)

That's the worst speech since that time TetraVaal tried to say video games were the best medium for modern storytelling.



Rukia, you never fail to spot the winners.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

tetra was right

get with the times you oldfag


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

and boner knows i'm on that leftovers tip


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

Fargo S2 started strong but kind of slowed down which had me worried

but it's some of the best tv I ever watched

people thought without another Malvo the show would suffer

but it hasn't


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2015)

Think I'll go see Carol tomorrow before work.


Gotta start hitting the theater


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

_El Mariachi_

Props to Rodriguez for doing what needed to be done to get the picture made in spite of the low budget, but that aside, there isn't much to impress here.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2015)

Leftovers is really good. Some of the eps drag a teeny bit but great cast and writing.  Solid show.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

name me one episode in S2 that dragged

YOU CAN'T


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2015)

Drag is the wrong word. I just prefer 45 minute episodes.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> Fargo S2 started strong but kind of slowed down which had me worried
> 
> but it's some of the best tv I ever watched
> 
> ...



If you thought the last two episodes were a slow down then man

I'd be worried


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mfzSlldIUHQ[/YOUTUBE]

You gotta appreciate having the privilege of calling your Nation's leader a pussy on national television.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]mfzSlldIUHQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You gotta appreciate having the privilege of calling your Nation's leader a pussy on national television.



Hahaha, Obama "has done more damage to american police departments than he has done to IS"

What a joker


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]mfzSlldIUHQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You gotta appreciate having the privilege of calling your Nation's leader a pussy on national television.



Watching this clip is like sitting at the Thanksgiving table with my uncle who still uses the word "orientals" and thinks that his sikh neighbor is a terrorist.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> Watching this clip is like sitting at the Thanksgiving table with my uncle who still uses the word "orientals" and thinks that his sikh neighbor is a terrorist.



Do they make fun of your freckles? And they constantly ask you why haven't you found a man to marry and make grand babies ?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Do they make fun of your freckles? And they constantly ask you why haven't you found a man to marry and make grand babies ?



tfw she has to explain to them what scissoring is...


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> tfw she has to explain to them what scissoring is...



I fucking hate it when my grandma asks me why I'm wearing a strap-on at the dinner table.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> I fucking hate it when my grandma asks me why I'm wearing a strap-on at the dinner table.



He's from a different time, he's not use to seeing a black dick being universally acceptable


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

I have made it obvious in the past.  I'm not a big Obama fan.  But he has done some good things.

Foreign policy is not one of them.  Getting tough with Russia, with Syria, with Iran, with ISIS.  He has proven to be incompetent during every single one of those events.  He's definitely a pussy.  To be fair, he probably never imagined half of these challenges when he agreed to become president.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2015)

Having liked all the BvS trailers so far I look forward to Snyder screwing it up.


----------



## Grape (Dec 8, 2015)

Lt. Col.

That scrub couldn't even make full-bird.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2015)

Jena said:


> I fucking hate it when my grandma asks me why I'm wearing a strap-on at the dinner table.



I hate it when that happens. 

Disaster Movie: F

I hate it when this happens too, although to be honest, it was what everyone was watching on TV when I went on break at work. It was supposed to be a 15 minute break, but I chose to cut it short at about 10.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 8, 2015)

Martial didn't your family ask where is that chubby black plush toy fuck boy Stunna?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Martial didn't your family ask where is that chubby black plush toy fuck boy Stunna?



What's in his swing room is off-limits to family.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have made it obvious in the past.  I'm not a big Obama fan.  But he has done some good things.
> 
> Foreign policy is not one of them.  Getting tough with Russia, with Syria, with Iran, with ISIS.  He has proven to be incompetent during every single one of those events.  He's definitely a pussy.  To be fair, he probably never imagined half of these challenges when he agreed to become president.



That's presuming all these decisions were unilateral.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 8, 2015)

If it is between fixing police brutality or invading a clusterfuck like Syria, I'd gladly concentrate on the former.

Not that Obama has fixed police brutality, but lol at that guy making it seem like the way police act in the US is a minor issue.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2015)

Not his problem


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2015)

*Hitman: Agent 47*

Slightly interesting but mostly boring. I find myself losing interest quickly when characters are so unstoppable like 47 was. It is cool for the first scene or 2 but then just becomes kind of meh. They try to keep the plot twisting a little on you to keep it interesting but I just never got into it.

2/5


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdhvxJZDqzU[/YOUTUBE]

what


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdhvxJZDqzU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what



my exact feeling when i first saw the trailer...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

Aah memories of the old movie flooding back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2015)

I could have done without the techno shit, but choreography looks to be on point .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2015)

I've heard that trailer sucks, so I'm not gon' watch it.

I'll see the movie when it drops, though.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've heard that trailer sucks, so I'm not gon' watch it.
> 
> I'll see the movie when it drops, though.



If you watch it on mute, it's a somewhat different experience.

Still unsure why they chose to bring this back as a Netflix movie, though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> If you watch it on mute, it's a somewhat different experience.
> 
> Still unsure why they chose to bring this back as a* Netflix movie,* though.



I presume no big studios went for it this time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I presume no big studios went for it this time.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2015)

No, I understand why it went to Netflix, but I am asking why would Netflix even be interested in what is essentially a bygone era film franchise.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

The general trend is animation and comic book hero movies for big studios atm. Some remakes and sequels too but martial arts action movies is on a downturn doe.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> No, I understand why it went to Netflix, but I am asking why would Netflix even be interested in what is essentially a bygone era film franchise.



Because it's 'exclusive' and no-one is really picking it up atm.

Netflix been a big fish on the net allows it to be a bit risque in it's business decisions when choosing movie franchises, whether it's ailing or has potential for growth.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

Listening to Burt Reynolds and his stories  is like enjoying a fine glass of bourbon in a relaxing chair with some Frank Sinatra in the background.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2015)

We've just begun our 30's, Speedy. I wonder what the world will be like when we are Reynold's age?

Hopefully we will be able to digitize our minds by then, and explore the furthest reaches of the electronic spectrum.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

However we do, we'll never be as cool or as legit as Burt. 

Let's start a matrix fella. Yutes like Stunna are out tho.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

I wanna be like Sean Bean and beat up punks in a bar while taking home hot women

also Liam Neeson


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2015)

The World said:


> I wanna be like Sean Bean and beat up punks in a bar while taking home hot women



This sounds strangely familiar to a scene from Sean Bean's show, Legends.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2015)

> Sense of humor, religious beliefs, hobbies and interests are all big factors that determine compatibility among dating partners.
> 
> But could height difference also play a role in the happiness between spouses?
> 
> ...



Suzuku/Stunna



*P.S:* Only 18 years, doe? Damn, marriage ain't shit these days.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

cuz short guys are ugly and creepy


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2015)

Don't worry dude, I'm sure height won't be an issue for you. iirc, the national height average for women is like 5"5. I believe you are like 5"6ish, so with shoes, you have at least 2 inches on that.


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2015)

That's right. stand your ground, warudo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2015)

Ted



pls


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

This just shows you how little respect we have for Stunna 

No matter what high position he gets


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2015)

Damn!  The jump scare at the end of Krampus got me guys.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Damn!  The jump scare at the end of Krampus got me guys.



I hate clowns Rukia. 

Plus gingerbread men crack me up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2015)

Krampus reminded me of Gremlins.  And the end reminded me of Jeepers Creepers.  'Twas a really fun movie.  With a lot of beautiful creature designs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

I remember buying the Gremlins book with the movie tie in with screenshots. 

I loved it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Suzuku/Stunna
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* Only 18 years, doe? Damn, marriage ain't shit these days.



I have you Suzuku has gotten laid, even if it was from a transvestite that's more than what Stunna can claim!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

yooo!!!

you just reminded me of Suzukus tranny experience and how when he found out he just decided to go all in!


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2015)

^ That story will probably never die 


So is Krampus actually a horror movie? Or is it satire? Or even a comedy?
I honestly cant tell by the trailers.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

*Bone Tomahawk*

Holy Shit/10

70% Western 30% Horror

100% well done

Highly Recommended


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 9, 2015)

Turtles trailer debuts tomorrow. Even if it is mediocre like the first movie I will be ready. Can't help but getting hyped.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh, Cyphon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2015)

>the first movie
>mediocre


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2015)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]GFmA4JG5_8c[/YOUTUBE]

STILL RELEVANT AS FUCK


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> ^ That story will probably never die
> 
> 
> So is Krampus actually a horror movie? Or is it satire? Or even a comedy?
> I honestly cant tell by the trailers.



It's a horror-comedy, like "Tremors" and "Gremlins".


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Aj7ty6sViiU[/YOUTUBE]

SEEING THIS FOR MARGOT ROBBIE CONSTANTLY IN THE RAIN


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

Margot in the rain?

Day one.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 9, 2015)

Just watched the VS fashion show. Kendall Jenner is a beautiful woman. Too bad these chicks just have no curves. Kendall definitely is not a Kardashian. Selena looked the best I have ever seen her too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm skipping Tarzan.


----------



## Jena (Dec 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]Aj7ty6sViiU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SEEING THIS FOR MARGOT ROBBIE CONSTANTLY IN THE RAIN



I'm getting _major_ King King 2005 vibes from this trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

Saaame. Especially at the beginning with all the painted natives and shit


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2015)

Jena said:


> I'm getting _major_ King King 2005 vibes from this trailer.



For Jena:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Merry Christmas


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Margot in the rain?
> 
> Day one.



Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2015)

This might be the closest I ever get though to receiving a remake of Congo.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2015)

New TMNT trailer looks pretty ridiculous. No clue how to work the youtube tags.

Screamy McWhisperson


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2015)

What is the world we live in where this actually looks PERFECT


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2015)

Actually, I have to admit...that trailer didn't look bad. I'm sure the movie will be shit, as the first TMNT was, but the trailer was fun. 

Big Game: C

Samuel Jackson plays the U.S President, who requires the help of a young hunter boy in Finland after Air Force One goes down. It's too...child friendly (?) to work as a 'Die Hard'-esque actioner, but too violent to be considered family friendly. Some of the exposition was very forced as well. Otherwise, it was fine. Pacing was swift and there were some cool visuals.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2015)

I am glad they decided to use Bebop and Rocksteady instead of just sticking with Shredder. Would be interested seeing more of the cartoon villains and other characters come into play if they do more movies.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Turtles trailer debuts tomorrow. Even if it is mediocre like the first movie I will be ready. Can't help but getting hyped.



Wait what?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Wait what?



I don't understand the question lol.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2015)

Two things.

1. Turtle van shooting manhole covers.

2. Motherfucking Rocksteady hanging out of a motherfucking tank.




I might be all in guys. Day one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2015)

Tyler Perry is playing Baxter Stockman?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2015)

Interstellar - 7/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed it a lot until he found the world with alternate dimensions.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2015)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs  3/5

Surprisingly funny at times. Solid entertainment to waste 90 minutes.


Alien 4 - first 50 minutes  1/5

Its everything as bad as i remembered it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2015)

LOVE TRANSCENDS TIME AND PLOTS AND SPACE BOOKCASES


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> LOVE TRANSCENDS TIME AND PLOTS AND SPACE BOOKCASES




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was trying to explain to my mate how the plot doesn't make sense, the guy was just like 'it's time travel you don't understand it'


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2015)

That Turtles trailer does not excite me at all.
Will skip - just like the last one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2015)

Itachі said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to explain to my mate how the plot doesn't make sense, the guy was just like 'it's time travel you don't understand it'



you don't need to put this post in spoilers rofl it doesn't give away anything about the plot

to be fair i don't think interstellar's problem is that its plot doesn't _make sense_. i think in the context of the movie, it makes sense. the problem is that in order to make that plot make sense, nolan had to invent fucking fifth-dimensional posthuman magic in order to connect the gap between his cockamamie conclusion and the rules of science on which the film had vaguely operated till that point


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you don't need to put this post in spoilers rofl it doesn't give away anything about the plot
> 
> to be fair i don't think interstellar's problem is that its plot doesn't _make sense_. i think in the context of the movie, it makes sense. the problem is that in order to make that plot make sense, nolan had to invent fucking fifth-dimensional posthuman magic in order to connect the gap between his cockamamie conclusion and the rules of science on which the film had vaguely operated till that point




*Spoiler*: __ 



It spoils the disappointment you will feel when watching the movie.

technically it makes does make sense but in only does because of the weird universe that it took place in. it just felt like a cheap, easy way out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> LOVE TRANSCENDS TIME AND PLOTS AND SPACE BOOKCASES



IT'S LOVE MERPH!!!!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2015)

I agree. I was kind of into Interstellar until it got weird. It went from a solid movie to "the fuck did I just watch?"


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2015)

This seems to be a majority opinion. I dont know a lot of people that wouldnt agree to it.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2015)

i would have liked the 5th dimensional beings more if they weren't used as some vague deux ex machine plot device to string the whole thing together


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2015)

Slice said:


> That Turtles trailer does not excite me at all.
> Will skip - just like the last one.



 complaining it wasn't like the cartoons now it's like the cartoons your complaining some more!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2015)

I was actually more excited for the first TMNT trailer but like I said, I am in either way. 

It is just one of those abusive relationships I am willing to accept I guess. Stunna is there for me though


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> complaining it wasn't like the cartoons now it's like the cartoons your complaining some more!



When did i ever do that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2015)

Slice said:


> When did i ever do that?



You're memory is not what its use to be


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2015)

I complained about a lot of things when the previews for the first came out.
Dont remeber saying its shit because it isnt like the cartoons.

Because i am not a big fan of the cartoon (even though i loved it as a kid)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 10, 2015)

only thing i liked about TMNT was the arcade game back in the day...

i must have spent thousands of quarters on that goddamned thing.

Usually couldnt get passed the Bepop + Rocksteady fights.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2015)

I liked the end to Interstellar, but it was very dues ex machina-ey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_nS1NmEdZuA[/YOUTUBE]



> ‏@TheSlyStallone
> 
> Michael B Jordon, "young creed and "getting KO'd for real! But he got up and did it again! That's called guts!!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2015)

Watch this


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2015)

The biggest problem with the TMNT 2 trailer is that it seems to start off darker and edgier, promising that something terrible is about to happen...only for it to suddenly be all about the wacky hijinks that we'd expect. 

Imagine if...I dunno, "The Transformers 3" trailer began with the implications of the Transformer apocalypse (like in the actual trailer), only for it to suddenly focus on the 'Deep Wang' character.

On another note, I can't get myself very pumped up for the new Moby Dick movie. It just looks so...OK? The reviews aren't helping.


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I liked the end to Interstellar, but it was very dues ex machina-ey



I agree, I think I had less of an issue with it (even though it's stupid) just because I thought the visuals during that scene were really cool.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 10, 2015)

Storyline>Visuals.

Always, Jena.

Always.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2015)

That is incorrect Sir.


----------



## coolgamingmedia (Dec 10, 2015)

This is sure interesting!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 10, 2015)

Taleran said:


> That is incorrect Sir.



NEVA!

Ok I was a little enchanted when watching A midnight in Paris.

Not a lot, just a little.

Woody's back to the future take worked imo and certainly made Gil become more appreciative and accepting of the present rather than the allure of adventure and enamouring old tour de forces of the past.

It's romance but not as we know it, Jim.

8/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Storyline>Visuals.
> 
> Always, Jena.
> 
> Always.


dis pleb post


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dis pleb post



dis pleb post


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dis pleb post



Hey I thought I could make a difference.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2015)

2015 

Pleb is still a thing


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2015)

RUKIA

HOLY SHIT

THIS IS LIKE THE MOST ACCURATE ONE EVER

[YOUTUBE]TRqAAMpvErc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2015)

Elders React; the only one of theirs worth watching.


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GL0rbxB9Lqg[/YOUTUBE]

Dear White People,

What the fuck is wrong with you?

WHY WOULD YOU EVEN DO THIS!?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2015)

*Krampas*- Pretty good movie. I still need to see Trick R' Treat.

*My rating: 7/10*


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2015)

>i loved all of them
>not one of them let me down
>the prequels

das the problem with superfans and shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2015)

these guys are so cute tho


----------



## Detective (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> these guys are so cute tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

Detective said:


>



they're like 80 years old and they're getting excited like kids about star wars, man, you gotta love it. same with the elvis react video


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 11, 2015)

Speaking of manga Toriko has really fallen off for me. I am just not into all of this ongoing stuff.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2015)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2   4/5

This movie probably has the most puns per minute ever.
Enjoyed it more than the first.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2015)

I've never seen that, and there's a first?

edit; didn't see the 2 you put there lol


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2015)

Most movies with a 2 in the title follow a first one. 

Its kinda fun, a lot of puns and visual gags.
Definitely not a "must see" but a nice waste of time. Small kids will probably love it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2015)

I hate Elders react, but...





Detective said:


> RUKIA
> 
> HOLY SHIT
> 
> ...


THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK FOR REAL THIS TIME!!!!  Screw Raye, Finn, and Poe!  They are not winning this!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Krampas*- Pretty good movie. I still need to see Trick R' Treat.
> 
> *My rating: 7/10*


Yes, you do.  Trick R Treat is greatest of all time quality.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2015)

Watched Phoenix last night, the german movie. It was as close to a Hitchcock plot as it gets. Good stuff.

Btw anyone here seen Victoria? It was SO GOOD


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2015)

Why is Carol not playing anywhere?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

*X2*

it's interesting watching an older comic book movie like this now. it holds up, i think. fox were going for a largely serious approach, but unlike the ponderous, brooding DC grimdark, it's leavened by humour which balances it in a similar, if more dark-toned and less quip-heavy way to what marvel's doing now. 

it's weak on the characterisation - the avengers and age of ultron managed to give almost every member a distinct character moment which expressed their unique-ish personality. storm and jean are essentially interchangeable, personality-wise. wolverine is largely blank going off the script, albeit hugh jackman's charisma breathes life into him - the same with patrick stewart as xavier (distractingly/redundantly pronounced ecks-zavier instead of zavier). rogue doesn't get much at all, pyro is basically just a dick, and iceman is...insecure and nice? it's slim pickings

the focus is largely on the plot, which is solid and well-thought-out, if not particularly complex or very engaging. it doesn't have any obvious holes i noticed, and the premise works. the direction is pretty uninspired and bland - no shots ever made me go "oh, that's clever", or even "oh, that looks cool". it was more "oh, that's...the standard way to present this". so...bah? it was a decent movie, it occasionally engaged me, it occasionally made me laugh, it less occasionally made me _care_, but it never made me think it was dumb. but dofp definitely beats the crap out of it. i think the wolverine is also prolly better? definitely has better action


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2015)

no shots really?

not even the beginning?

guess you had to have been there when it was out 

granted i haven't seen it in a long time but it's probably my favorite xmen film


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2015)

It's alright; First Class is my fave.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 11, 2015)

I think that is my favorite too gesy. X-2 was my favorite but when I re-watched it I found I didn't enjoy it as much.

The new X-Men trailer didn't do much to get me excited. Reminds me a lot of the last one and I thought that movie was boring overall. 

So far Captain America is by a very wide margin the best looking of the comic book movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I think that is my favorite too gesy. X-2 was my favorite but when I re-watched it I found I didn't enjoy it as much.
> 
> The new X-Men trailer didn't do much to get me excited. Reminds me a lot of the last one and I thought that movie was boring overall.
> 
> So far Captain America is by a very wide margin the best looking of the comic book movies.



Yeah, Captain America has made the most positive impact on me.

There's so many CBMs coming out next year.


----------



## teddy (Dec 11, 2015)

Phoenix is streaming on netflix right now so i might watch that and tangerine later tonight


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

> So far Captain America is by a very wide margin the best looking of the comic book movies.
> Yeah, Captain America has made the most positive impact on me.



what is the dark knight for $500 alex


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2015)

ah, pretty sure we're talking about, _upcoming_ films.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ah, pretty sure we're talking about, _upcoming_ films.



fair enough, fair enough


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2015)

I agree Capt is the best looking CBM so far for 2016, and when they reveal Spidey ain't nobody going to stop it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I agree Capt is the best looking CBM so far for 2016, and when they reveal Spidey ain't nobody going to stop it



I think it's just you and me on this lonely SpideyTrain Huebert...

everyone else is Team Africa.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I agree Capt is the best looking CBM so far for 2016, and when they reveal Spidey ain't nobody going to stop it



Don't get me wrong, I love me some Spidey, but I  have feeling that after 5 solo films, this small role won't do much for me.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2015)

RESPECT THE VETERANS WHO SURVIVED THE DARKNESS!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> fair enough, fair enough



There ya go.

Begins and Dark Knight are both up there with the best Marvel for me btw.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >i loved all of them
> >not one of them let me down
> >the prequels
> 
> das the problem with superfans and shit


I wish I could blindly love them like that lol


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2015)

When is the force awakens releasing in your places? The premiere here is on the 17th, but I'm still not sure if I should get a ticket. I thought of waiting on some reviews first.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2015)

I've got my ticket to see it the night of the 17th.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2015)

Cool. This might change my opinion on the franchise because I really want to like it, but I doubt it. I'll wait and make sure first tho, not gonna risk 5 euros


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2015)

Assuming I'm not working that's when I'm seeing it too.  Need to get it out of the way asap I'll be damned if I am watching anything but The Revenant on Christmas day.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2015)

para you have yet to buy me a ticket to cali

i want to netflix and chill


----------



## Detective (Dec 11, 2015)

First plane of refugees from Syria just landed today

Best of luck to all those people in their new lives in Canada


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2015)

I already want them out of Canada


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2015)

In the Heart of the Sea: C

This is...a well made film on a technical level. The acting, direction, music, etc are fine. None of the writing stood out as really bad, but the movie failed to make a connection with me. I was indifferent during the first half, but got bored during the second. I think a part of the problem is that it's trying to balance too many characters. It's not about Chris Hemsworth, because so much time is spent on the boy, Captain and the guy who would write Moby Dick. Yet it's not really about any of them either. Nor can I say it's about the crew as a whole, because these are the only characters who stood out. So I just didn't care, even though it's not a badly made movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 11, 2015)

*Ant-Man:* 6.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LoWCMzHWlRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2015)

How is this X-Men movie going to work?  The X-Men are really outmatched here.  They can't compete.  So is Apocalypse going to win?  Pretty bold if it happens.


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> First plane of refugees from Syria just landed today
> 
> Best of luck to all those people in their new lives in Canada





The Mad King said:


> I already want them out of Canada



You have like 90 people arriving Huey. 
We get more than that per day.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 12, 2015)

>independence day: resurgence


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2015)

whoa that's alot of blockbuster trailers


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >independence day: resurgence



More like Independence Day: Regurgitation



Also, I'm seeing Episode VII in the new IMAX Laser technology format. Thank God we have one of the 14 places in the world currently that actually uses it, downtown.

Luc, if you want to see it in the same, you will have to go to either Empire Cinema in Leicester Square or Cineworld Sheffield.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 12, 2015)

or the BFI IMAX

i'm not sure if i wanna splurge, though


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> or the BFI IMAX
> 
> i'm not sure if i wanna splurge, though



BFI doesn't have it, mate. It's the largest screen in England, but it's not been upgraded to the IMAX laser tech yet. It needs a wider screen, like Leicester Square's. Which has the widest in England. And thats what all the birds really love. 

I watched The Hobbit at BFI last year. Was fucking 18 ? or so. And that's not including the concession food and drink


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> BFI doesn't have it, mate. It's the largest screen in England, but it's not been upgraded to the IMAX laser tech yet. It needs a wider screen, like Leicester Square's. Which has the widest in England. And thats what all the birds really love.
> 
> I watched The Hobbit at BFI last year. Was fucking 18 ? or so. And that's not including the concession food and drink


my sympathies for all that just to watch the damn hobbit


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> my sympathies for all that just to watch the damn hobbit



I was in a bad place mentally afterwards. I mean, I make the fucking trip down to check out the cinema and experience, when in RomeLondon and all, and then see the fucking prices there, which was downright criminal.

There was a war going in my head between my frugal as fuck side and my whimsical traveller side, and for whatever fucking reason, the latter won. And the thing is, there weren't even that many good films out at the time. I told myself maybe The Hobbit could surprise me(I never even watched the first two films) and make the experience worth it. It was a shit film.


.... it was just me and these two old ladies, and some middle aged Chinese couple in the theatre. I found it weird that all the seats had this reservation system(we have that too here but you have to pay more for it) instead of just picking whatever seats are available in a first come, first serve fashion.

Because there was only like 5 of us in the theatre, I thought fuck it, I'll sit wherever I want. So I chose a seat right in the middle row halfway up.

It ended up being one of the seats for one of the old ladies. Or at least I assumed so, because Old Lady # 2 kept hovering near the aisle to my seat, looking at me in a confused fashion and back at her ticket stub. I was like "Man, I should really get up if thats her seat.... but I'm already in a bad mood, so fuck it" and just stared back at her, and then started eating my popcorn.

She retreated to another seat for the duration of the shitty film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 12, 2015)

> I was like "Man, I should really get up if thats her seat.... but I'm already in a bad mood, so fuck it" and just stared back at her, and then started eating my popcorn.
> 
> She retreated to another seat for the duration of the shitty film.



thug life tbh


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> thug life tbh



tbh, I still so bad about doing that to this day. Fucking Hobbit was one of my worst film experiences ever, but the old lady didn't deserve that shit.


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2015)

Wtf, D?  You just jacked this lady's prime time seat and eyeballed her from it? 


Mad fuckin mean.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> I was like "Man, I should really get up if thats her seat.... but I'm already in a bad mood, so fuck it" and just stared back at her, and then started eating my popcorn.
> 
> She retreated to another seat for the duration of the shitty film.



Damn it feels good to be a gangster


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 12, 2015)

So not all Canadians are friendly, D?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> You have like 90 people arriving Huey.
> We get more than that per day.



I don't want it to get to that point of you guys, slice.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 12, 2015)

*The Cabin in the Woods*

it sucks that i took so long to watch this movie, because it's great. it's funny and clever and works both on the straight horror level and the knowing comedy level while somehow even managing to have an emotional core. the high-concept manufacturing horror premise was played beautifully, with a great script and the smart, satirical use of corporate office tropes and the casting of the dad from step brothers and the guy from the west wing. i really enjoyed it


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 12, 2015)

Fargo Season 2 is amazing. Didn't think they could top the first season but they proved me wrong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2015)

*Master of None*

I at first took this to be a modern day Seinfield type of sitcom. It eventually grew into something a lot more realistic and grounded.Never have I seen comedy and drama flow together so fluently on the small screen. Wow, what a well written show.

A-


*
Fargo (Film)*

+Great acting
+surprisingly grisly
+clever humor
+Beautifully made 

A-


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2015)

smh I actually really enjoyed the first 2 Hobbit films

that last one doe


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2015)

The World said:


> smh I actually really enjoyed the first 2 Hobbit films


cause ur a pleb


----------



## Saru (Dec 12, 2015)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest: 9/10.

fuck Nurse Ratched.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 12, 2015)

The World said:


> smh I actually really enjoyed the first 2 Hobbit films
> 
> that last one doe





Stunna said:


> cause ur a pleb



gotta say


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 12, 2015)

Knock Knock
11/10 automatically(Keanu)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2015)

Good news Stunna.  Zoe Kravitz is going to be in an HBO original series.  I was excited when I found out.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2015)

I mean

what's the series lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2015)

Big Little Lies?  I know nothing about it.  Except apparently Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman are also in it.  Must have a decent script if it attracted big names like that.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean
> 
> what's the series lol




That's _kind of_ his shtick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

> Ex Machina deserves to be among the ranks of Inception and Limitless. What a great movie


i love imgur plebs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

*True Grit*

A basic western with pretty good cinematography. I expected the Coen brothers to flesh out the relationship between the little girl and her protectors, but that never happened. And the story is too formulaic; offering no surprises .So yeah, I was entertained for two hours but nothing stuck.

*C+*

*Black Mass*

The film that reminds me that Depp isn't a scrub. The man who now known for such roles as "Willy Wonka" and "Jack sparrow" played this role with such an effortless intimidating aura. Obviously the star of show in this crime drama of an "unholy alliance" between the Irish mob and FBI.

*B-*


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2015)

The Objective (2008): C

Mediocre horror flick.

Paths of Glory: A+

Damn, this was great. An all around exceptional movie. That ending was powerful! On another note, I never realized how much Michael Douglas takes after his Father.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

>Black Mass getting a better score than True Grit

for shame


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

stunna has religious (and racial) objections to the concept of a black mass


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

Slow West >True Grit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

well

Slow West > Black Mass, at least


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

True, but different genres has a different criteria of guidelines they need to follow for me.


When I give Black Mass a higher score, i'm not saying it's the better film. It's just a great addition to its genre.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

I felt it was an average addition to its genre. Didn't do anything new with the gangster genre; just a formulaic drop into the ocean. Not bad, just 'aight.

_Victoria_

I remember seeing the trailer for this months ago; I thought it looked dope, but I'd completely forgotten about it. It's a crime drama about a small group of dumb thieves that takes place over the course of a single night in a single take. Drags at times, but definitely an impressive movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

this is funny

im watching slow west right now


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 13, 2015)

Westerns?

you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) haven't watched _Bone Tomahawk_, fuck you guys!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

I was just contemplating downloading that movie, funny enough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Westerns?
> 
> you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) haven't watched _Bone Tomahawk_, fuck you guys!



I'll get to it some time this week.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2015)

Gesy trolling over good Westerns. 

Can't take dis fam.

Unforgiven breh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

>tfw your bro says the new Independence Day  "looks better than Star Wars"



Time for a new family


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2015)

Katniss wins for the 4th week in a row!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2015)

If anyone in here buys Blu-rays, there are fucking steals to be had on Zavvi/HMV/Amazon at the moment, whatever your taste.


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2015)

Independence Day 2 is going hard for the nostalgia factor.

It will make big money.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2015)

*Southpaw*

Tough for me to score because ultimately I don't think it was a great movie but JG was great to watch. Overall the movie was decent. Because of JG the emotional moments worked well but overall everything else felt kind of bland. The boxing scenes were weak and some of the other performances were meh. I guess....

3.5/5


*Aloha*

What a crap movie this was. This shit was all over the place. Confusing, predictable, cliche, weird etc...How they got such a stacked cast to buy into this crap is a bit weird to me. Dumb dumb movie. If I didn't enjoy watching the cast even despite the crap movie I think I would give it a 0.

2/5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Independence Day 2 is going hard for the nostalgia factor.
> 
> It will make big money.


You think?  I think it is hard to find fans of the original film.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 14, 2015)

Star Wars: Force Awakens

6/10


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You think?  I think it is hard to find fans of the original film.



I feel that it will make a decent amount of money but it certainly won't be a billion dollar earner.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You think?  I think it is hard to find fans of the original film.




Rukia, pls.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2015)

I know you're excited for this, Stunna, but I just can't even do it.

Eddie whatthefuckever is so oversold it's batshitcrazy, but people like Stunna/Rukia like him, so they keep him in movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Eddie Redmayne?  I don't care for him.  The only movie I have even him in so far is Jupiter Ascending.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 15, 2015)

Saw both movies while sick.

*Birdman* 3.5/5 

For all the praise the movie has gotten, I thought the third act was kind of garbage. A lot of the major points in the movie are left for the audience to decide. The acting is GOAT though. Main character and the character Edward Norton plays especially.

*Looper* 3/5

Decent timer travel thriller sort of movie. A lot of characters felt like caricatures. Not as much action as you'd except, looked low-medium budget. Emily Blunt best actor in the entire thing. Bruce Willis seemed like he gave a little more of a damn than he usually does.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

what are you talking about, Grape

and Redmayne did very well in "The Theory of Everything"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >tfw your bro says the new Independence Day  "looks better than Star Wars"
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a new family



Yeah because your brother deserves a better family


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2015)

Never take sides in family disputes Huey.

NEVER EVA


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Eddie Redmayne?  I don't care for him.  The only movie I have even him in so far is Jupiter Ascending.



I still can't get over that horrible screeching/screaming overdramatic performance of his.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Also, I am very disappointed there haven't been any great romantic comedies this year


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Speedy you don't want me to lay the Holy Ghost on you with Dese ehands


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, I am very disappointed there haven't been any great romantic comedies this year


The Intern.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Intern.



That was a one sided love-story, though. Hathaway's character was not good enough to deserve the love of De Niro's.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Eh?
> 
> Detective help me school this fool.



Huey commonly confuses Asian women for Spanish women.

The defense rests, your honour.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

It's been 2 years detective


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> It's been 2 years detective



Nothing is forgotten on the internet. Because once uploaded/posted, it remains forever.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

I really hope the Huey Vs. Gesy - Feud of Useless Stupidity, will end with the year 2015. I honestly don't know how we can all suffer another year or more of it.

It's basically:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

There are gonna be aliens and space travel in the next "Ice Age" movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> I really hope the Huey Vs. Gesy - Feud of Useless Stupidity, will end with the year 2015. I honestly don't know how we can all suffer another year or more of it.
> 
> It's basically:



What Feud?


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> There are gonna be aliens and space travel in the next "Ice Age" movie?



GTFO with that shit, Stunna

 



~Gesy~ said:


> What Feud?



As long as Huey believes he can beat you in a war of useless words, Gesy, there will always be a feud.

What I'm trying to say is.... step up your level of insults to a point where you can actually make him back off.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised that series still keeps making its money back. Every time I think it's done (i.e. I forget it exists), a new one comes out of nowhere.

Sort of like Land Before Time sequels.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Sort of like Land Before Time sequels.



They ruined my childhood nostalgia with that shit

Original was the GOAT

And tbh, that Good Dinosaur 2nd trailer brought back some of my feels about it


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

when i found out there was an ice age 5 i was astonished cuz i didn't even know there had been a 4

then it turns out that it was the highest grossing animated film of 2012

somehow it had 0 cultural impact


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> when i found out there was an ice age 5 i was astonished cuz i didn't even know there had been a 4
> 
> then it turns out that it was the highest grossing animated film of 2012
> 
> somehow it had 0 cultural impact



This is how I feel about that bullshit Cars/Planes/Boats franchise


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

> Despite receiving mixed reviews from critics, Dawn of the Dinosaurs ranked at the time as the second highest grossing animated film of all time,[2][3] earning $886.7 million worldwide



i hadn't heard of this one either...


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

wait, that's fucking bullshit



even "at the time" shrek 2 and lion king and nemo had grossed more


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2015)

Damn that's too real


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

oh is this because of re-releases?

well

whatever


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

Ice Age 5 said:
			
		

> Scrat's adventure into space sets off a series of events that threaten Manny and the rest of the herd down on Earth,[4] forcing them to leave behind their home. On their journey, they discover an exotic place, led by its spiritual leader Shangri Llama.[1]


wut**


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2015)

Ice Age throwing prehistory under the bus for even more money brehs


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2015)

This sounds dumb.

But most of the series has been so nothing new.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Man, I am saddened by what I have read about Episode VII so far.

You had one job JJ, and you fucked it up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

So who wants to see Hateful Eight in 70mm!


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2015)

So there are full spoilers out?


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> So there are full spoilers out?



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2015)

Krysten Ritter seems very alluring to me.


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Unfortunately, yes.



Hit me up!



Speedy Jag. said:


> Krysten Ritter seems very alluring to me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd hope she's a freaky girl too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

I watched Creed.  It was exciting.  I enjoyed it.  It was cool how the camera rotated 360 degrees during several of the boxing scenes.

Good for Michael Jordan.  People won't remember Fantastic Four after this performance.  Which was very raw and very good.

It was nice to see Rocky.  But Stallone doesn't really deserve praise for his performance.  He played himself.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Damn.  That Selena Gomez Beats by Dre ad.  I need to buy concert tickets or I will regret it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

I've heard Stallone is being nominated for a  golden globe,  while Michael B...couldn't even getting a nod.



Color me surprised


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Lead actor is more competitive.  But that is still a joke if true.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> Hit me up!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  That Selena Gomez Beats by Dre ad.  I need to buy concert tickets or I will regret it!



saving in my archives


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

I still have this as my top moment of the month so far:

[YOUTUBE]COvnHv42T-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2015)

*Trick R' Treat*- My coworkers were right, this was better than Krampus. The storyline with the "vampires" was great, especially with how cleverly written it was. Did not see that shit coming.

*My rating: 8.2/10*

*It Follows*- It's a pretty good movie, with some stand out scenes, but overall it's very slow. Not my kinda movie I guess.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

what's the difference between an 8.2 and an 8.3 tho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2015)

.1. Damn Stunna, even I can do that simple decimal math.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> .1. Damn Stunna, even I can do that simple decimal math.



That's why he is majoring in culinary arts at College.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> .1. Damn Stunna, even I can do that simple decimal math.



I would say forgive him, he's from the South, but so are you Mags.

But I suppose that's why you included the "even I" portion in your rebuttal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Mags had a calculator


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Mags and his bro are the exception to the rule, not the norm.

They're good peoples


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mags and his bro are the exception to the rule, not the norm.
> 
> They're good peoples



Yes that's why I said he used a calculator

Not many people from the south knows what a calculator is let alone know how to use one!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2015)

Maybe if I imitate Warudo's Asian thirst, maybe I can become better at math . Become one with the Asian, so to speak.

After all, it's not like Asians are all that hot anyway, so he has to have an ulterior motive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Maybe if I imitate Warudo's Asian thirst, maybe I can become better at math . Become one with the Asian, so to speak.
> 
> After all, it's not like Asians are all that hot anyway, so he has to have an ulterior motive.



Only math warudo knows from his Asian thirst is how long before he bust from a kpop music video


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

Slow West > mastercoon


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

i'm with rukia

minus sansa's bad accent and jen law leading the team

apoca trailer was really fun to watch


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Zoolander is one of my guilty pleasure comedies.
> 
> Surprised by the low Ant Man rating, its IMO one of the better Marvel movies of late.



Greatest comedy of all time 

I thought it was generic, aside from some neat visuals


----------



## TGM (Dec 16, 2015)

Caught a screening of *Boruto: Naruto the Movie*, and was _very_ impressed. My full review -


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2015)

That sounds underwhelming.

Thanks for the spoilers D.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

>Zoolander
>greatest comedy of all time


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >Zoolander
> >greatest comedy of all time



Who said that? Thought it was just a 'guilty pleasure' comedy.

It's no Airplane that's for sure.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

do you have massacoon SI'd or something?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> do you have massacoon SI'd or something?



Eh?











...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >Zoolander
> >greatest comedy of all time



Man I really hope one day you become just another statistic in the South


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> do you have massacoon SI'd or something?





Speedy Jag. said:


> Eh?
> 
> ...



Masterrace called it the GOAT comedy earlier


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> do you have massacoon SI'd or something?



ofc


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Masterrace called it the GOAT comedy earlier



I was looking more at your comment and agreeing with it tbh.

I didn't even see mastercoon's comment till Stunna mentioned it.


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I was looking more at your comment and agreeing with it tbh.



We are also in agreement that Airplane! is a strong contender for the GOAT title.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't even find there is an argument about that


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2015)

I have so much free time now, I watched everything I wanted on Netflix and Amazon Prime


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 16, 2015)

Amazon Prime and Netflix are boring.

Wish we Brits had Hulu.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 16, 2015)

Is it true that Hannibal falls a part in its final season due to rushed cancellation?


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Is it true that Hannibal falls a part in its final season due to rushed cancellation?



It was not a show meant for regular TV. Nobody was watching it. Which makes sense since it was basically gore porn.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 16, 2015)

Gore porn on NBC? Wow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

It had some creepy imagery..yes.

You keep forgetting this isn't premium cable lol. but it wasn't gore just for the sake of gore. it was usually done in an artful manner. I still haven't finished hannibal actually. Usually when I hear a show's getting cancelled I lose all motivation.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Gesy confirmed for not being able to finish


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

me and gesy share a connection then 

i wasn't able to finish s3 either

I wanted to keep the fond memories of the S2 finale forever in muh heart


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Is it true that Hannibal falls a part in its final season due to rushed cancellation?


I think the quality goes down a little after Mason Verger has finally been dealt with.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2015)

That's how I've been with Hannibal too


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2015)

I still have the first season of Hannibal on DVD unopened. Maybe I'll get around to watching it over the break.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 17, 2015)

Just watched it, better than I expected.

*SPOILERS AHEAD*

Considering Snoke never appeared aside of a few shadowy holograms he may still be Plagueis. I got a lot of Plagueis-esque vibes from him. He had such an imposing presence, there is no way he is some random darksider that just roamed around all these years. He has to be an ancient Sith or something like that. He really has that ultimate darkside presence, not even Palps had that presence, if I am told he reconquered the Empire with his Force abilities alone I would find it believable. Which is why I now fear even more if he ends up being a random new character rather than a big reveal that tie in the other 6 movies together.

I couldnt understand a few things, is Rey Luke's daughter or sime shit. It was never explained why she is so strong, frankly I found it kinda hard to believe she defeated with zero Jedi training Vader's darksider equivalent that has been training for years. Even Luke who has Anakin's potential required training with Obi and freaking Yoda to get that good. And yes, I know the guy was weaker than Vader, but still Rey seemed to be way overpowered to me, Luke didnt got to that level until at least the first time he trained with Yoda. Not to mention she could expert pilot despite having never done it and was an expert in spaceships mechanics without ever learning. She seemed to have some sort of outright Force omniscience. She felt kinda like a Mary Sue. They better give some explanation in the following movies for her force abilities, like having Anakin's genes or some shit, because she is way over the top.

Also did the bad guys destroyed motherfucking Coruscant? They destroyed the Republic capital and it seemed like a city planet but I dont know if it was Coruscant, it was a very fast scene. I hope not, no matter how much you dont like the prequels, you just dont oneshot the Galactic Capital like that.

I liked the new weapon, multiplanetary destruction that doomed the solar system and made the Death Star look like a nut. You have to level up the threat level and this shit fucking delivered. I just hope we dont see remakes of that the next movies and we instead have the next planetary threats in the form of darkside devastation, in short I want to see how the ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of The Force, Snoke seems like the guy to show it.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2015)

I dont really care but others might.
So just put it in spoiler tags please.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 17, 2015)

The new star trek trailer tho is now FF7/Guardian of the Galaxy reboot brehs


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2015)

You can actually tell the movie is by a F&F director even before the text saying so shows up on screen.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2015)

I hope concussion flops big time.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hope concussion flops big time.



I can't believe they are making a Bay Boys III.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2015)

*Star Wars: The Force Awakens*

i enjoyed this a fair bit. i was constantly comparing it to the prequel movies, and almost anything would be good by that benchmark, so it probably benefited from my generous mindset, but i think it was a solid movie. 

it was well-directed, with dynamism and and excitement in its action scenes that was utterly absent from episodes 1-3. it had real visual flair and beauty to it - it  used effects only where necessary for the awe-inspiring large-scale stuff and otherwise used practical effects and shooting on-location extensively (again, unlike the prequels) which gave a lot of the movie a very real, lived-in, immersive feel. all that combined with the lighting and production design made it the best-looking star wars movie since empire. 

the action was also refreshingly varied. there was the obligatory lightsaber duel, and a lot of shootouts and starfighter action, but there were also cool aerial maneuvers and some examples of our protagonists using their heads to get out of trouble, i.e. rey with the blast door. 

the plot was definitely derivative - it essentially took the skeleton of a new hope, moved some stuff around, and included some ideas from empire - but it was still clear and propulsive. the emotional investment, though, mostly came from the solid performances and characterisation, with ridley and boyega both doing pretty well with their parts, both of whom were likeable as hell. i wish we'd seen more of the dynamic between finn and poe, which i thought could've been as or more emotionally compelling than finn and rey's relationship, which i think suffered later in the movie from emotional beats being delivered via expository dialogue.

that was a problem for other characters too, particularly leia and han, which i'll expand on in spoilers. the script was all right, but not much better than all right. it had too many callbacks that attempted to play on nostalgia, too much exposition, and i think it was frequently unconvincing when it tried to enter both emotional and thematic territory. people talked a lot of guff about the dark side, but the script failed to anchor it in meaningful, real terms i.e. what prompted you-know-who to turn to the dark side, what the allure was supposed to be, and so on. 

i think maybe the script assumed the audience would take it as read because they would've watched the previous movies, but that's lazy, to my mind. there was too much from the original trilogy shoved into this movie. it was back-loaded with nostalgia, and i'm of the "out with the old, in with the new" mindset, so that annoyed me.

that said, for the visual flair, clear plotting, compelling characterisation and well-done action, it was definitely an above-average blockbuster and at least the 3rd-best movie in star wars. abrams delivered.



*Spoiler*: _DO NOT OPEN UNLESS YOU'VE SEEN IT_ 



- why is the resistance so...small and ill-equipped? it's been the top dog for 30 years since the empire collapsed, being supported by the republic, but the climactic attack on the starkiller base was carried out by maybe 20 x-wings total. this is a _planet-sized_ weapon they're attacking. sure, they're attacking a specific weak point in that base, but given that this was a win-or-die situation, i would expect them to be deploying almost everyone they had - is that really their entire force? 

- han and leia constantly referring to kylo as "our son" instead of referring to him by his actual name, whatever that is, was transparently an attempt to hide that name for whatever reason - hype? it sounded depressingly artificial and turned their emotional conversation towards the farcical 

- i wish we'd actually seen finn's past to some extent rather than just have his story delivered via emotional exposition i.e. "i was taken from my family and taught to do one thing". i get that the movie took place in a tight timeframe and flashbacks would have bloated it, but it really lessened the impact of his emotional journey and redemption. 

more broadly, i think the film kind of mishandled his arc by basically making him a totally good guy from the start. that wasn't consistent with his "conditioned to be a killing machine from birth" origin. he's basically a normal, slightly goofy, good-natured guy right from the start when he's interacting with poe. that was charming in its own way and it made me root for him, but it did kind of make the whole origin irrelevant and weirdly inconsistent. you might as well have cut that entirely and just made him a recruit who realised he was in over his head and got the hell out of there.


- there's a really nice, subtle emotional beat early in this movie. finn and rey are caught in an explosion from a TIE fighter's beam, and they get bowled over. rey comes over to finn to get him up, and the moment he comes to, he asks her if _she's_ okay, and she has this expression of mingled surprise and warmth on her face, because if that's his instinctive reaction, then he might be a good person. i wish we'd had more of that and less of finn delivering his backstory like "i was torn from my family, taught to do one thing, and i ran away from it ,and i met you, and you looked at me like no-one ever had..." show, don't tell

- i enjoyed a lot of the humour in this movie, though since some of it came from finn and han talking like normal 21st-century american dudes in the middle of a star wars movie, it was a little weird. "I'M IN CHARGE NOW! I'M IN CHARGE!" "tone it down" 

- rey's spunkiness, grit, kindness, etc. just makes her a pretty standard protagonist character for a franchise, so she's by no means innovative, any more than innocent farmboy luke was, but i thought ridley's performance invested the character with enough charm to make it work. though i found her immense technical expertise with spacecrafts that she'd have been too poor to fly, like the millenium falcon, suspicious as hell

rey's arc was also kind of unfinished, and i think that's a flaw. i'm assuming from the flashback that she's luke's daughter and he left her on not-tatooine for some reason, but the whole "the person you're waiting for isn't coming back" being _told_ to her rather than being something she realised herself, kind of sucked, because it robbed her of an independent emotional realisation that would have invested us in her journey. i assume the person is luke? next movie, i guess

- they made 0 effort to explain the first order's philosophy or motivations beyond "we are order". i wish they had. i'm a bit tired of generically evil people with no real motivations.

- the multiple planet-kill with the starkiller was neat, but i think the build-up to it was mishandled, cuz...there basically wasn't any. you need some level of preparation and hype and some time to get invested in all the billions and billions of people you saw just get wiped out, beyond just seeing a single shot of of them looking at a red light in the sky, in order to really care about any of it beyond going "oh, that's cool"

- another thing that was neat was kylo stopping poe's blaster bolt in midair. that was some cool shit. i'm split on kylo, though. i kind of don't like that he's han and leia's son because it just feels repetitive and boring? but they did have a really good misdirection scene as a result where i thought, "shit, is it really gonna be that easy to bring kylo back? he's got tears in his eyes and everything! is he gonna really just go with han?", and then he killed han. that was good. but his plotline just feels like it's going to be so predictable and filled with saccharine emotional overload that...idk

- i also liked that kylo was kind of a half-trained sith who didn't entirely know what he was doing, because between that and chewie's blaster bolt hitting him in the side, and rey showing she could fight with a staff earlier in the movie, it wasn't totally absurd and implausible when she beat him. 

- i REALLY didn't like all that shit with "maz kanata". she was literally just there for exposition and nothing else, and her exposition was some boring shit, too. they failed to really give her a personality or do anything interesting with her whatsoever. she just came off as this random nerd who's really into jedi lore and kind of overbearing.

- i'm glad they killed off han. having all these OT characters hanging around and constantly trying to appeal to nostalgia would have been a real drag.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2015)

^

Lucaniel, you have pretty high standards so my hype is even more intensified now.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2015)

Going to see it maybe next week, if not then the week after.
Everyone around me seems to be in a rush to see it asap except me. 

The last time i went to da Star Wars screening day one was the midnight preview of the Phantom Menace. This disappointment really reduced my enthusiasm for the series.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hope concussion flops big time.



You kno that it won't.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2015)

I think Smith is aight actor, it's just he can't pick a good movie to be in.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2015)

George posting in the rate thread


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Usually when I hear a show's getting cancelled I lose all motivation.


That happened with me and Scream Queens .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2015)

Scream Queens was cancelled? lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2015)

the ryan murphy train is slowing down?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm reading now that its a toss-up whether Scream Queens gets cancelled or not. 

The ratings have been going steadily downward (thank God, Ryan Murphy is like the Michael Bay of TV right now). 





Stunna said:


> George posting in the rate thread



Eh, I'm off today and bored.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd be more shocked if it _didn't_ get cancelled tbh

But then again; this_ is_ coming from the same network that's keeping Gotham and Minority Report on air.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2015)

snails in the rain- 6/10 didnt really get the point the film was trying to make and some parts of it could have been cut out without making much of difference. boaz's girlfriend is probably the best character considering she has the most consistent role to play. the ending was silly seeing as it raises quite a few questions about how the middle of the film went. wasnt too bad to look at though in regards to visuals.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll be pissed if Scream Queens gets cancelled.

Closest thing we'll get to an actual Scream TV series ever.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2015)

it had it's run

it doesn't need to come back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> I'll be pissed if Scream Queens gets cancelled.
> 
> Closest thing we'll get to an actual Scream TV series ever.



Whatever happened to the actual Scream tv series that was suppose to come out?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Scream Queens was cancelled? lol



Not yet, but with FOX, I wouldn't put it pass them.



~Gesy~ said:


> Whatever happened to the actual Scream tv series that was suppose to come out?


I thought it was out already .


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Whatever happened to the actual Scream tv series that was suppose to come out?



It came out, but it sucked.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 17, 2015)

Star Wars : A new Ho- ehm The Force Awakens  : 5.5/10


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2015)

*Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials*

Really didn't expect this to be so violent and adult-ish. It was decent entertainment but nothing really special about it. A major change from the first movie and a lot different from the book as far as I can remember. I really just don't have much to say on it.

3/5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 17, 2015)

That feel when Sheldon Cooper got laid before Luc and Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2015)

He actually went through with it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2015)

>Sheldon being down for that level of skin to skin contact....

Guess it was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2015)

Star Wars The Force Awakens. 9/10 
I think I have a new favorite.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2015)

Super 8 : Spielberg :: Force Awakens : Lucas


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2015)

Scream Queens has a lot of hot women in the cast though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2015)

True... **


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Scream Queens has a lot of hot women in the cast though.



Emma Roberts, Keke Palmer, and Billie Lourd.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 17, 2015)

Star Wars: 9/10.  I guess if you grew up with OT and have fond memories, SW 7 would be on a must watch list.  If you're the later generation who had Jar-Jar dolls, SW 7 may seems too dark and ugly for you.

Spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



No seriously, some spoilers!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't bring your little children if they get nightmare easily.
large spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Han Solo was carrying TWO "something" really nasty that would make Rancor like a cute playful kitten. 



 If your kid absolutely got to go see the movie on a big screen, make him/her wear diaper just in case. 

If you can handle 3D movies and don't have issue with your theater's 3D system, you should go for it.  The famous crawl (which they kept faithful) really looked 3D for a change.  At one point it seemed like the Star Destroyer could pop out across the entire theater.   (which reminds me, the OT crawl that started above Tatoonie is still floating in the space somewhere. Any idea where it might be now after almost 40 years of crawling in space?  )

Sorry to some who theorized that Luke could have been on the evil side, he was never there. Kylo Ren however did have connection with the OT characters, be ready for the shocker when he reveals himself and when he meets with Han Solo. 

I can understand why Luke got only 2 seconds worth of trailer and we only saw a silhouette of him next to R2 and his mechanical hand.  He got maybe 2 or 3 minutes of actual movie time and the first time I saw him, he looked a lot like Obi-Wan in ANH. Old, with beard, Jedi style robe, and all.  We probably will hear more about Luke and why he was hiding in the first place in Ep 8.

When the "new trilogy" was released a decade ago, it seemed off, like everything is too clean and sharp and didn't quite fit in with the OT.  Almost like they took some original sci-fi film and edited it a bit to make it tie in Star Wars universe.  The 7th movie however did look like a proper Star Wars movie for a change, with absolutely no useless cute shit like Ewoks or idiotic shit like Jar Jar.  

Sign of battle between empire remnants and rebels were shown everywhere with broken down AT-AT, wrecked ships (both sides, both big and small), and many more.

PS in B4 "That's no planet, that's a fucking big space station!!". That planet makes Death Star II looks like a regular moon-sized space station.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 17, 2015)

Rukia what's your movie timetable after watching Star Wars? Are you in fact a trekkie?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2015)

No!  I like the TV show.  These Abrams Star Trek movies don't resemble Star Trek at all!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

Never watched the shows so not sure if I would have liked them but whatever Abrams did with Trek I loved. He has given me interest in Star Wars because of that. 

Think this will be the....2nd Star Wars movie I have seen? Saw one of the shitty prequels in theaters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2015)

Never watched Star Trek, but I thought it was about space exploration.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 18, 2015)

Star Wars 9/10 

I'll start this by saying I love anything star wars pretty much. I love the prequels even though I can be objective enough to recognize they have a bunch of problems, but I do think Revenge of the Sith is an amazing movie on level with the originals. I've rewatched all the star wars films over the course of the past week and this new one really is going to fit in well. Would put it above Ep1 and 2 already, Dunno how I would rate it after that. 

The problem with rating Star Wars movies is that each one is pretty difficult to compare especially between the prequels and the OT. Especially due to the fact that the time gaps both in the SW universe and in reality make them each have very different tones from each other. I personally liked the pristine and sort of victorian stylings of the prequels and how people complained of the bad acting but the sort of haughtiness of it all kind of matched the story in a way. People complained about the lack of humor or inappropriate use of it in the prequels, but it is very difficult to match the themes and feel of the OT when the story is leading you directly away from it. 

Getting back to Force Awakens I feel that it is again a reflection of sort of how much time has passed in the universe. It seems as if we are literally moving at light speed and the pacing of the movie matches that of how much the galaxy has been fast forwarded. For the current generation of instant gratification multi-tasking children who are always firing on all cylinders in the digital age this movie is going to be perfect for them. For people who are a little older and grew up with the previous movies either OT or PT I wish there was a little more time to breathe, for things to be set up for more plot exposition and to get a better grasp of the state of the galaxy. There is one scene that while really fun 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rathtars I'm looking at you


 , did nothing to really further the story and could have been replaced with some better explanation of how everything ended up the way it did in the past 30 years. 

Aside from that small complaint everything else was amazing I really liked all the new characters, the humor was well done and pretty evenly balanced throughout the film and the overall set pieces and actual editing/directing while very modern did have enough nice throwbacks where you never felt pulled out of the star wars universe. 

Rey is my favorite from the new film and Daisy Ridley had the best overall performance IMO even with it being her first big movie. It is probably because of that we can feel the anxiety and emotion of the character as genuine. So good job casting all around. 

This review is spoiler free and I knew the entire plot by choice going in but I was never disappointed by any of the decisions made and I actually like how things are being set up for this new chapter. Episode 7 overall does a great job of being something new while calling back to the OT. Many reviews sort of complained that it was a rehash/reboot instead of a sequel and rather than view that as a negative I view it as something of a hybrid se-boot that was probably necessary to revitalize the franchise moving forward. I'm fully invested in the new generation of characters to the point where I don't feel as though any of the old characters wasn't given a fair shake. Overall loved the film, it had the "feel" of star wars which I know sadly for many fans the prequels didn't hit for them, but as someone who has been a fan my entire life this was satisfying in every way.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia what's your movie timetable after watching Star Wars? Are you in fact a trekkie?


Carol, Joy, Revenant, Brooklyn, and Hateful Eight are all on my list for one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2015)

You seem to be a Domhnall Gleeson fan mate.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2015)

Not really.  He does deserve credit for being in Ex Machina though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2015)

This I am excited about:

[YOUTUBE]Wj1devH5JP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

*Fantastic Four (2015)*

It has been a long time since I have had major disagreement with popular consensus so let's start here. When I first saw the trailer I thought it looked like a decent movie with a cast that could potentially carry it. After seeing reviews I figured it would be meh at best with a lot of reviewers typically overreacting and nitpicking a bunch of crap because they have nothing better to do.

Ultimately I just enjoyed almost everything about it. I liked the cast, liked the build up and how it went about carrying itself out as an origin story and I thought they did a good job with the effects and power displays. It was a little slow a couple of times but never long enough that I got bored and the final fight definitely could have been better but outside of that I thought it was a good movie. 

The major issue I could see is that if there was never a sequel. So if you take it as a standalone movie it would ultimately be kind of pointless which could be really disappointing but knowing it as an origin story and what it can lead to I think it deserves much better than the ratings it has gotten. Can't wait to see what they can do with a sequel if it comes to it. Definitely better than Ant-Man.

4/5


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2015)

_Star Wars: The Force Awakens_

Fun, but way, way, waaay too safe.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_
> 
> Fun, but way, way, waaay too safe.



So watching Star Wars is like having sex with a condom on. Got it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2015)

While she's on the pill...and you pullout just incase.


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> That feel when Sheldon Cooper got laid before Luc and Stunna



Isnt the character in his late 30s / early 40s?



~Gesy~ said:


> Never watched Star Trek, but I thought it was about space exploration.



It is.
The shows have really little action in it (with the exception of Deep Space Nine and the last half of Voyager).

I appreciate the more modern action focussed approach of the new films but they overdo it. You could just as well rename the characters and dress them differently because thats basically the only thing connecting to the original star trek.

The last one based on the previews could just as well be Fast and Furious in space like speedy said. 



Cyphon said:


> Never watched the shows so not sure if I would have liked them but whatever Abrams did with Trek I loved. He has given me interest in Star Wars because of that.
> 
> Think this will be the....2nd Star Wars movie I have seen? Saw one of the shitty prequels in theaters.



You should watch the old trilogy one day.
They are an important part of pop culture after all.


And i am surprised you never saw a Star Trek show. Given your age the series was at its prime with the end of 'Next Generation' and the launch of 'Deep Space Nine' when you were a teenager.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2015)

*Star Wars: The Force Awakens* - 8/10

It's been a while since a movie had me cheese (smile). This movie had me cheesing the whole way.
Thoughts:
-Adam Driver killed it as Kylo Ren. A huge worry for me was that they were going to try and emulate Vader too much but Driver and Abrams manage to craft Ren into his own character. He is a great villain.
-Rey. Daisy Ridley is the other standout. I love Rey.
-
*Spoiler*: __ 



Han's death was handled with class and elegance. Excellent filming when the light goes dark. Perfectly controlled the audience's emotions.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm starting to phase out all the Star Wars reviews now.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Fantastic Four (2015)*
> 
> It has been a long time since I have had major disagreement with popular consensus so let's start here. When I first saw the trailer I thought it looked like a decent movie with a cast that could potentially carry it. After seeing reviews I figured it would be meh at best with a lot of reviewers typically overreacting and nitpicking a bunch of crap because they have nothing better to do.
> 
> ...



wut


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> wut



what are you surprised by

that is classic cyphon


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2015)

I dont see anything out of the ordinary either.
Its not like he hasnt liked a movie a wide array of people hated before.

I never saw the latest FF since i wanted to avoid the disappointment.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bY73vFGhSVk[/YOUTUBE]

this trailer got the best reception of all of them in my sw7 screening btw


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> I never saw the latest FF since i wanted to avoid the disappointment.



You should give it a shot. Since your expectations should be extremely low at this point it would be hard to be disappointed 

I really do think they did a solid job with it. I would bet a lot of the frustration with it either stems from not following the comics (not sure as I have never read them) or the fact that it was rebooted so people are frustrated with the pacing and not being very much super hero-ish about it. 

Could be wrong though. Personal tastes are so varied you can never say for sure. I thought I would love Ant-Man and didn't care for it. Didn't expect much out of this and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]bY73vFGhSVk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this trailer got the best reception of all of them in my sw7 screening btw



It is a good trailer. 




Cyphon said:


> You should give it a shot. Since your expectations should be extremely low at this point it would be hard to be disappointed



Problem is i am a big fan of the concept and comics of the FF.
Especially of the family dynamics starting from the point they aged them and let them have kids.

I know the movie would disappoint me as i dont need yet another origin story superhero movie. The stories to be told (for them) 15-20 years later are so much more interresting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> It is a good trailer.



i really like how it's one complete scene that's funny and draws you in instead of the usual 

BWAAAAAMP
you were meant...for great things
ACTION MONTAGE
they're coming
ACTION MONTAGE
quip
TITLE SMASH


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2015)

you forgot *INCEPTION HORNS*

Just rewatched it - the animation in this is amazing.
Insanely detailed.

Will watch


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> you forgot *INCEPTION HORNS*





Lucaniel said:


> BWAAAAAMP


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2015)

I read that more as an "short loud noise opening the trailer".

But it works either way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2015)

The Zootopia trailer went over well at my screening too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 18, 2015)

we gon see it, stunna

we gon see it


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

Zootopia looks great. Love that trailer.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 18, 2015)

Star wars 8.5/10

It's an amazing star wars movie and a pretty good movie even if you haven't seen the previous ones.

Just in case gonna spoiler everything up.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Starting with downsides:
-Story has wayyy too many conveniences happen all the time. 
-Some scenes felt a bit too drawn out and should have been cut earlier 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kylo Ren's and Rey's mind battle and the final Luke scene.



-There was a particular cheesy speech that Boyega's character gives that he didn't quite pull off
-Daisy Ridley was serviceable in the role but not really a standout
-Fin's character progression kind of just happens without any emphasis 
-Too much homage to the old movies where it's literally ripping out parts of the original movie story

Then the huge upsides:
-Best battles to date(some of the angled shots are GOAT)
-Action throughout is amazing
-Han is a bit too grumpy and old but he still pulls it off
-Kylo Ren is a really good villain, backed up by the best acting in the movie(although i could see him being a love/hate character)
-Poe Dameron is a bro
-Main characters are all like-able
-A lot of unexpected funny moments


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>



Technically, it's BRRRRRRRAAAAAWWWWRWRRRMRMRMMRMRMMMMM


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2015)

Speaking of which, I wonder what Based Nolan will grace us with next!?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2015)

Armond White hits it out of the park.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

*Insurgent*

Boring. Just nothing about it I could really get into. Don't even feel like putting effort into a review for it lol.

1/5


And you fools still talking about taste like it ain't bad all around in these parts smh. 

I mean, a bunch of you liked Ant-Man :/


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

*Minions*

Never been a minions fan but my wife wanted to watch it and I usually check out almost anything big animated feature. I shouldn't have bothered. One of the worst movies I have ever seen. I just can't stand the minions and all of their gibberish and I have never find them particularly funny. I knew they couldn't really carry a movie. Had a few light giggles. 

1/5


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2015)

In case you haven't suffered it already, skip DreamWorks's Home.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> In case you haven't suffered it already, skip DreamWorks's Home.



She wants to watch that too. Looks awful. 

I did enjoy Inside Out though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2015)

The purple alien in Home is BEYOND obnoxious.

_Brooklyn_

The performances were nice and the movie is overall charming, but I can't say I'm sure why this film has gotten so much praise everywhere; it's a pretty familiar love triangle drama with a mid-20th century American immigration situation as the backdrop. There are better movies that fit such a label.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2015)

So fucking good!

[YOUTUBE]Wj1devH5JP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Insurgent*
> 
> Boring. Just nothing about it I could really get into. Don't even feel like putting effort into a review for it lol.
> 
> ...



Positives: The lead girl is cute
Negatives: The rest of the movie



Cyphon said:


> *Minions*
> 
> Never been a minions fan but my wife wanted to watch it and I usually check out almost anything big animated feature. I shouldn't have bothered. One of the worst movies I have ever seen. I just can't stand the minions and all of their gibberish and I have never find them particularly funny. I knew they couldn't really carry a movie. Had a few light giggles.
> 
> 1/5



Agreed that they cant carry a movie alone. And it feels really disconnected all the time. And the slapstick humor doesn't work when its the main characters doing it all the time.

But it does have some damn funny scenes.

Id say its a 3/5 average movie.

The mic drop scene gets me every time.



Cyphon said:


> She wants to watch that too. Looks awful.
> 
> I did enjoy Inside Out though.



Inside Out is probably the best animated movies to come out in the last 5 years.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> Positives: The lead girl is cute
> Negatives: The rest of the movie



Spot on. Would bang. I also like Lenny Kravitz daughter. She is cute. Probably deserves more like a 2/5 I guess. Was being harsh last night. But I do standby my 1 for Minions.



> Agreed that they cant carry a movie alone. And it feels really disconnected all the time. And the slapstick humor doesn't work when its the main characters doing it all the time.
> 
> But it does have some damn funny scenes.
> 
> ...



Mic drop was one of the times I snickered. 

For some reason I have just never found the minions appealing so even when a scene might have been funny otherwise, it just didn't connect with me. 

This was just one of those times where by about the 15 minute mark I knew the results wouldn't be good. 



> Inside Out is probably the best animated movies to come out in the last 5 years.



I'd put it up there. Probably right behind Wreck It Ralph and Kung Fu Panda 2.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

You either want more Harry Potter or you don't.

-shrug-


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

penguins on the other hand was a surprisingly funny and entertaining movie

unlike minions


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Slice when are you going to see the Force Awakens? 

I'll try next weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Slice said:


> Inside Out is probably the best animated movies to come out in the last 5 years.


I still think the quality of Inside Out was overblown tbh


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 19, 2015)

Me too. It's not nearly as good as most people claim.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

> Inside Out is probably the best animated movies to come out in the last 5 years



is that just western animation or all animation?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Like, you say best animated movie to come out in the last 5 years, but I'd argue that any of the following could give it a run for its money:

How to Train Your Dragon
Toy Story 3
Tangled
The Illusionist
Rango
Kung Fu Panda 2
Winnie the Pooh
From Up on Poppy Hill
Wreck-It Ralph
ParaNorman
Ernest & Celestine
Evangelion 3.0
The Wind Rises
Short Peace
Garden of Words
Monsters University
The LEGO Movie
The Croods
How to Train Your Dragon 2
Song of the Sea
The Boxtrolls
The Little Prince


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

you oversold it, stunna, people would bite if you hadn't included some of the more obvious baits


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

There's no bait there.

If you think I've listed any bad movies, that just reflects how relatively low my opinion of Inside Out is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

also i don't think slice is counting movies from 2010 since we're almost at the end of 2015. or at least. that's what i hope

if he actually thinks inside out is better than toy story 3, then well, slicephon OP


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> There's no bait there.
> 
> If you think I've listed any bad movies, that just reflects how relatively low my opinion of Inside Out is.


though having said this, there are a couple movies on the list that my opinion on might change if I were to revisit them


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

I went back to 2011 when I responded to him. My 2 sure things better were the 2 I gave him but I can see Stunna adding Monsters U. I liked that. Inside Out wasn't great but I thought it was enjoyable. 

Don't know about some of the others on that list though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

On a related subject, how much better (in percentages points) is Toy Story 3 than Toy Story 2? In your opinions?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> On a related subject, how much better (in percentages points) is Toy Story 3 than Toy Story 2? In your opinions?



TS1 and 2 are overrated but 1 is better than 2. I have only watched 3 once and I really need to re-visit it to see where I stand on it but I think I had it as the best of the 3 on first watch.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

I could go without Rango and The Croods on the list.

Everything else I confidently stand by.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> On a related subject, how much better (in percentages points) is Toy Story 3 than Toy Story 2? In your opinions?


Toy Story 3 is the worst in the trilogy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Toy Story 3 is the worst in the trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry, b. I can maybe buy it being better than the first, but the second? Definitely not. 

:byakuya


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I could go without Rango and The Croods on the list.
> 
> Everything else I confidently stand by.



I would probably rate Inside Out most closely to HTTYD 2. 

I haven't seen a lot on your list but I would put it over Boxtrolls and Lego Movie as well. The top 3 on your list were before 2011 right? And I haven't seen any of the others I haven't already talked about.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

'Cause let's be honest: Like how The Force Awakens is an inferior remake of A New Hope, Toy Story 3 is an inferior remake of Toy Story 2.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

that's okay, b, it's always nice to know who the cyphons are


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I would probably rate Inside Out most closely to HTTYD 2.
> 
> I haven't seen a lot on your list but I would put it over Boxtrolls and Lego Movie as well. The top 3 on your list were before 2011 right? And I haven't seen any of the others I haven't already talked about.


Toy Story, Dragon, Tangled, and Illusionist are 2010 movies.

Boxtrolls and Lego have a leg up on Inside Out out of the gate by being more impressive visually imo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's okay, b, it's always nice to know who the cyphons are


Indeed it is.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Toy Story 3 is the worst in the trilogy.





Stunna said:


> Sorry, b. I can maybe buy it being better than the first, but the second? Definitely not.
> 
> :byakuya





OK, Stunna.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *'Cause let's be honest: Like how The Force Awakens is an inferior remake of A New Hope*, Toy Story 3 is an inferior remake of Toy Story 2.



Kids don't remember A New Hope. You say it likes it a bad thing.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

That's weird. I consider TS2 and inferior remake of TS 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Then you're just objectively wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay, well, I'm not a "kid", so I'm not going to critique the same way they might.

It's the seventh installment into the series that is continuing the story as developed by its previous features; it's not supposed to be a "way into the franchise."

Sit down with this lazy defense of lazier screenwriting, man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Seventh instalment? Fuck the prequels and Ja Ja Binks and shit homie.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Plus J.J Abrams is looking at this as his first star wars movie.

So...


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

>go on av club best tv of 2015 list
>the flash is 14 places above daredevil
>jessica jones is like 25 places above daredevil and also above justified
>justified doesn't make the top 10

i think i read this stuff just to enjoy being mad now


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

It's his _only_ Star Wars movie; not that it's a relevant point.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >go on av club best tv of 2015 list
> >the flash is 14 places above daredevil
> >jessica jones is like 25 places above daredevil and also above justified
> >justified doesn't make the top 10
> ...


it's a p bad list iirc


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2015)

*Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation* - 6.5/10

Pretty average. I liked Rebecca Ferguson's character even though I really didn't understand her motivation. Underutilized cast besides Cruise and Ferguson. Villain was kind of cool but I laughed when he got defeated by a giant box. Doesn't live up to Ghost Protocol, which is still my favorite Mission Impossible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

I enjoyed them all-- but Toy Story 2 is my least favorite.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Gesy


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

gesy, which one do you think is the best


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm still mad as hell there's a Toy story 4 coming up.The send off in the last film was perfect!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Bring it home Gesy

@Stunna no-one right now is brave enough to write a star wars film that'll stand on its own/stand the test of time.

Not yet anyway. Next best thing? Follow a well written, successful formula that will still make loads of money for the franchise. 

That is still family friendly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy, which one do you think is the best



...

Toy Story > Toy Story 3 > Toy Story 2


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ...
> 
> Toy Story > Toy Story 3 > Toy Story 2



That follows the current consensus.

Stunna just wants to be different.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ...
> 
> Toy Story > Toy Story 3 > Toy Story 2



welp 

i liked each successive one more than the last


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> welp
> 
> i liked each successive one more than the last



*vive la diff?rence*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

cause ur dumb


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

stunna is mad as hell and he isnt gonna take it anymore


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Good ol' Stunna never change

But I would argue 20th Century Fox selling merchandise/sequel rights to George Lucas wouldn't have got us the shitty prequels and may have moved the franchise forward. 
Maybe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Like, you say best animated movie to come out in the last 5 years, but I'd argue that any of the following could give it a run for its money:
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> Toy Story 3
> ...


Man, the last five years have been disappointing.  Coraline blows all of those mediocre films away.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Rukia          pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

>stunna comes up with a list of 20 movies to bait people
>rukia outbaits him with two lines

100 years too early


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

probably because my list wasn't bait


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> welp
> 
> i liked each successive one more than the last



I dunno, I felt like the first was most innovative. Lotsa was too similar to the Prospector, and both dealt with the  theme of abandonment. TS3 just had a bigger scope and was a more important addition to the series.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd say TS2 had the biggest scope. The toys went to the big city and explored a toy store, an apartment complex, and an airport.

In TS3 they went to a daycare.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I dunno, I felt like the first was most innovative. Lotsa was too similar to the Prospector, and both dealt with the  theme of abandonment. TS3 just had a bigger scope and was a more important addition to the series.



they dealt with it in different ways

the way ts3 dealt with it was more complex and emotionally involving


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'd say TS2 had the biggest scope. The toys went to the big city and explored a toy store, an apartment complex, and an airport.
> 
> In TS3 they went to a daycare.



I was still talking about the theme. When I say bigger scope I mean:



Lucaniel said:


> the way ts3 dealt with it was more complex and emotionally involving


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna with the simple outlook.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

wasn't TS3 just a rehash though?

i mean the ending was definitely more emotionally captivating for obvious reasons but ehh


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

there's another way in which it had a bigger scope - it took from more genres and mixed them all together in a blend of knowing parodies which were done really well, with a lot of attention to detail

toy story 2's main source of homage was the extended star wars parody


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

and stunna not listing Eva 2.0 as well?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

The World said:


> wasn't TS3 just a rehash though?
> 
> i mean the ending was definitely more emotionally captivating for obvious reasons but ehh


yes

it isn't a bad movie, and it handles the material well enough, but it's definitely a rehash


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

The World said:


> and stunna not listing Eva 2.0 as well?


maybe because it came out in 2009


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Makes me wonder why I got into the Shrek trilogy all those years ago. 

Eh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

Manchester United has just been pathetic lately.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna, you're watching Mr. Robot?

One of the best shows I've watched this year.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

I watched it a couple weeks ago. Quality TV.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

at least you listed short peace, Garden of Words and song of the sea

 but you missed tales of princess kaguya, wolf children, redline, and children who chase lost voices


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

I did leave some off, yeah. I just googled "best animated movie of 201x" and listed what they had that I wanted


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I watched it a couple weeks ago. Quality TV.



good man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

The Wellicks made the show for me


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Gutter mind Gesy


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

the wife was the scariest


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Tyrell's wife is running things. They sleepin' on her.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Hands up if you'll watched Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 19, 2015)

Panther getting dat work from Spidey


----------



## Reznor (Dec 19, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

